# Tradimento: e se adesso lo facessi io?



## MaiPiú (29 Settembre 2013)

Cerco di uscire da un tradimento e non trovo la via.
Vi racconto: tanti anni fa avevo un fidanzato per il quale stravedevo, un bel giorno scopro un tradimento che lo vede protagonista insieme ad una mia (piú o meno) cara amica. Io chiudo la storia, lui è pentito, riprovo per un mese a stare con lui ma io sono ai primi esami di università e non ho piú concentrazione, soffro e piango. Decido di pensare al mio futuro, voglio una laurea e chiudo definitivamente la storia. Mi impegno in tutto e per tutto nei miei progetti e ne esco fuori. Poi passano gli anni, qualche storia poco importante fino a quando non mi fidanzo con un ragazzo con il quale sto per 9 anni. Con questo ragazzo sto bene, mi fido ciecamente, è il classico bravo ragazzo, non mi fa mancare nulla. Unico neo: la sua famiglia è troppo invadente e pressante, vogliono da me un lavoro fisso, vogliono un matrimonio in Chiesa, vogliono un nipote il prima possibile. Io vengo da giurisprudenza per cui non posso dare loro queste cose: devo fare la pratica forense, poi l'esame di abilitazione, poi cercare in qualche modo di racimolare soldi per arrivare a fine mese, almeno i primi tempi. Non è un percorso facile ma voglio restare fedele ai miei sogni. Loro mi mettono ansia e io ne parlo con il mio ragazzo ma lui non si rende bene conto del mio disagio. C'è anche da dire che i suoi familiari sono subdoli: in sua presenza non fanno pressioni, quando sono sola invece si danno alla pazza gioia. Io mi lamento e lui non capisce la serietà delle mie lamentele. Mi mettono ansia per le questioni di lavoro e io a volte sbrocco con lui perchè talvolta arrivo a pensare di non farcela, che forse loro hanno ragione e che dovrei trovarmi un lavoretto tranquillo tipo commessa o operaia che mi permetta di sposarmi e fare figli. Poi mi riprendo e, piú testarda che mai, non voglio abbandonare i miei sacrifici. Negli ultimi anni, intanto, ricevo una piccola eredità e con qualche soldo che i suoi hanno di risparmi compriamo un appartamentino. Le pressioni si fanno sempre peggiori...ora hanno anche la motivazione che per farci sposare hanno contribuito al nostro acquisto. Io cerco di sopravvivere, lo amo, nei fine settimana lavoro nei ristoranti o come commessa nei supermercati, per lui non è un problema perchè allena una squadra di calcio e non è libero la domenica. Cerco di stargli vicino, cerco di pagare piú che posso, cerco di portare avanti il mio lavoro in studio...a volte ho attacchi di ansia ma tengo duro e penso che insieme possiamo farcela e che tutto si sistemerà. Non avremo un mutuo da pagare e questo potrà rendere piú vivibile la nostra vita futura. Lo scorso San Valentino(2013) io gli faccio una cena a sorpresa nel piccolo appartamentino nuovo con le candele accese (non avevamo ancora la luce) e ne esce una serata bellissima. Lui mi regala un anello, mi chiede di sposarlo a dicembre prossimo (2013). Io felice rispondo di si. Iniziamo subito il corso prematrimoniale che termina ad aprile. Il 30 aprile, dopo cena, casualmente sono presente quando riceve un messaggio che subito cancella. Indago e scopro che si vede con una sua collega molto piú grande di noi (io ho 34 anni, lui 35 lei intorno ai 47 anni).


----------



## perplesso (29 Settembre 2013)

ma il tuo lui conla sua famiglia ha mai parlato?

nel senso,ha mai chiesto conto ai suoi genitori delle pressioni che fanno nei tuoi confronti?


----------



## MaiPiú (29 Settembre 2013)

*Continua...*

L'amante mi chiama dicendomi che per lei era stato solo sesso e si eclissa piú veloce della luce. Lui parla di sentimenti, ci rimane male, non si capisce come ragiona ma è disperato e dice che vuole solo me. Io annullo il matrimonio e tanti saluti a tutti. Vado dallo psicologo per non trascinarmi dietro la cosa negli anni e lui, come tutti, mi dice che tutti lo fanno e che bisogna comprendere le motivazioni ed eventualmente perdonare. Io perdono tutto ma di stare ancora insieme come prima non se ne parla. Famiglie, amici e conoscenti mi chiedono di non buttare una storia di 9 anni. Io mi sento di non buttare nulla....semmai dovrei andare a cercare questa storia nell'immondizia, ripulirla, risistemarla a spese mie e farla di nuovo funzionare. Ma non ho intenzione di farlo perchè non ne capisco il motivo. Io ho amato e ho fatto di tutto per questo ragazzo...ma adesso intraprendere un percorso di dolore per continuare a stargli accanto proprio non me la sento. Lo psicologo dice che tutti possiamo scivolare e questo lo capisco. Peró, mi chiedo, se quando capisco che piove e facendo le scale posso scivolare, non è meglio prendere l'ascensore? Mi spiego meglio: perchè andare con una che poi non ti alza nulla per poi rendersi conto che si amava di piú la compagna della vita? Non sarebbe piú logico chiedersi se la nuova arrivata costituisce l'occasione della vita o una semplice scopata prima di andarci? Poi magari uno ci va lo stesso...peró almeno con cognizione di causa che sta sputando su tutto il resto per un diamante...non per un sasso trovato in spiaggia.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Cerco di uscire da un tradimento e non trovo la via.
> Vi racconto: tanti anni fa avevo un fidanzato per il quale stravedevo, un bel giorno scopro un tradimento che lo vede protagonista insieme ad una mia (piú o meno) cara amica. Io chiudo la storia, lui è pentito, riprovo per un mese a stare con lui ma io sono ai primi esami di università e non ho piú concentrazione, soffro e piango. Decido di pensare al mio futuro, voglio una laurea e chiudo definitivamente la storia. Mi impegno in tutto e per tutto nei miei progetti e ne esco fuori. Poi passano gli anni, qualche storia poco importante fino a quando non mi fidanzo con un ragazzo con il quale sto per 9 anni. Con questo ragazzo sto bene, mi fido ciecamente, è il classico bravo ragazzo, non mi fa mancare nulla. Unico neo: la sua famiglia è troppo invadente e pressante, vogliono da me un lavoro fisso, vogliono un matrimonio in Chiesa, vogliono un nipote il prima possibile. Io vengo da giurisprudenza per cui non posso dare loro queste cose: devo fare la pratica forense, poi l'esame di abilitazione, poi cercare in qualche modo di racimolare soldi per arrivare a fine mese, almeno i primi tempi. Non è un percorso facile ma voglio restare fedele ai miei sogni. Loro mi mettono ansia e io ne parlo con il mio ragazzo ma lui non si rende bene conto del mio disagio. C'è anche da dire che i suoi familiari sono subdoli: in sua presenza non fanno pressioni, quando sono sola invece si danno alla pazza gioia. Io mi lamento e lui non capisce la serietà delle mie lamentele. Mi mettono ansia per le questioni di lavoro e io a volte sbrocco con lui perchè talvolta arrivo a pensare di non farcela, che forse loro hanno ragione e che dovrei trovarmi un lavoretto tranquillo tipo commessa o operaia che mi permetta di sposarmi e fare figli. Poi mi riprendo e, piú testarda che mai, non voglio abbandonare i miei sacrifici. Negli ultimi anni, intanto, ricevo una piccola eredità e con qualche soldo che i suoi hanno di risparmi compriamo un appartamentino. Le pressioni si fanno sempre peggiori...ora hanno anche la motivazione che per farci sposare hanno contribuito al nostro acquisto. Io cerco di sopravvivere, lo amo, nei fine settimana lavoro nei ristoranti o come commessa nei supermercati, per lui non è un problema perchè allena una squadra di calcio e non è libero la domenica. Cerco di stargli vicino, cerco di pagare piú che posso, cerco di portare avanti il mio lavoro in studio...a volte ho attacchi di ansia ma tengo duro e penso che insieme possiamo farcela e che tutto si sistemerà. Non avremo un mutuo da pagare e questo potrà rendere piú vivibile la nostra vita futura. Lo scorso San Valentino(2013) io gli faccio una cena a sorpresa nel piccolo appartamentino nuovo con le candele accese (non avevamo ancora la luce) e ne esce una serata bellissima. Lui mi regala un anello, mi chiede di sposarlo a dicembre prossimo (2013). Io felice rispondo di si. Iniziamo subito il corso prematrimoniale che termina ad aprile. Il 30 aprile, dopo cena, casualmente sono presente quando riceve un messaggio che subito cancella. Indago e scopro che si vede con una sua collega molto piú grande di noi (io ho 34 anni, lui 35 lei intorno ai 47 anni).


E? Ne hai parlato con lui? Sei rimasta la 30 aprile siamo a fine settembre non posso pensare che sei rimasta nel limbo futuri  suoceri e probabile amante per tutto questo tempo senza risolvere nulla o almeno affrontare dialoghi costruttivi ....


----------



## perplesso (29 Settembre 2013)

se avessimo le risposte che cerchi,sto forum potrebbe anche chiudere,perchè avremmo trovato la pietra filosofale del tradimento.

in verità ogni tradimento ha le sue motivazioni,i suoi drammi e le sue conseguenze.

tutto sommato direi che tu ne sei uscita vincente.

benvenuta


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Cerco di uscire da un tradimento e non trovo la via.
> Vi racconto: tanti anni fa avevo un fidanzato per il quale stravedevo, un bel giorno scopro un tradimento che lo vede protagonista insieme ad una mia (piú o meno) cara amica. Io chiudo la storia, lui è pentito, riprovo per un mese a stare con lui ma io sono ai primi esami di università e non ho piú concentrazione, soffro e piango. Decido di pensare al mio futuro, voglio una laurea e chiudo definitivamente la storia. Mi impegno in tutto e per tutto nei miei progetti e ne esco fuori. Poi passano gli anni, qualche storia poco importante fino a quando non mi fidanzo con un ragazzo con il quale sto per 9 anni. Con questo ragazzo sto bene, mi fido ciecamente, è il classico bravo ragazzo, non mi fa mancare nulla. Unico neo: la sua famiglia è troppo invadente e pressante, vogliono da me un lavoro fisso, vogliono un matrimonio in Chiesa, vogliono un nipote il prima possibile. Io vengo da giurisprudenza per cui non posso dare loro queste cose: devo fare la pratica forense, poi l'esame di abilitazione, poi cercare in qualche modo di racimolare soldi per arrivare a fine mese, almeno i primi tempi. Non è un percorso facile ma voglio restare fedele ai miei sogni. Loro mi mettono ansia e io ne parlo con il mio ragazzo ma lui non si rende bene conto del mio disagio. C'è anche da dire che i suoi familiari sono subdoli: in sua presenza non fanno pressioni, quando sono sola invece si danno alla pazza gioia. Io mi lamento e lui non capisce la serietà delle mie lamentele. Mi mettono ansia per le questioni di lavoro e io a volte sbrocco con lui perchè talvolta arrivo a pensare di non farcela, che forse loro hanno ragione e che dovrei trovarmi un lavoretto tranquillo tipo commessa o operaia che mi permetta di sposarmi e fare figli. Poi mi riprendo e, piú testarda che mai, non voglio abbandonare i miei sacrifici. Negli ultimi anni, intanto, ricevo una piccola eredità e con qualche soldo che i suoi hanno di risparmi compriamo un appartamentino. Le pressioni si fanno sempre peggiori...ora hanno anche la motivazione che per farci sposare hanno contribuito al nostro acquisto. Io cerco di sopravvivere, lo amo, nei fine settimana lavoro nei ristoranti o come commessa nei supermercati, per lui non è un problema perchè allena una squadra di calcio e non è libero la domenica. Cerco di stargli vicino, cerco di pagare piú che posso, cerco di portare avanti il mio lavoro in studio...a volte ho attacchi di ansia ma tengo duro e penso che insieme possiamo farcela e che tutto si sistemerà. Non avremo un mutuo da pagare e questo potrà rendere piú vivibile la nostra vita futura. Lo scorso San Valentino(2013) io gli faccio una cena a sorpresa nel piccolo appartamentino nuovo con le candele accese (non avevamo ancora la luce) e ne esce una serata bellissima. Lui mi regala un anello, mi chiede di sposarlo a dicembre prossimo (2013). Io felice rispondo di si. Iniziamo subito il corso prematrimoniale che termina ad aprile. Il 30 aprile, dopo cena, casualmente sono presente quando riceve un messaggio che subito cancella. Indago e scopro che si vede con una sua collega molto piú grande di noi (io ho 34 anni, lui 35 lei intorno ai 47 anni).


Ciao. Se la tua domanda e' nel titolo del post allora secondo me Assolutamente no non dovresti tradire. Io non ho mai tradito in vita mia quindi non posso immaginare cosa porti a tradire ma non credo che si debba fare in generale e men che meno per vendetta.
Io non ti conosco pero da quello che leggo sembri una ragazza con dei valori e principi. Tradire qualcuno e tradirne la fiducia non e ' una valore e non e' un principio e probabilmente a te non t' appartiene.
Mi dispiace molto per come si sta rivelando questo ragazzo che stai o stavi per sposare. Lui come giustifica? Cosa dice?


----------



## MaiPiú (29 Settembre 2013)

*Come sta andando a finire*

Adesso abbiamo parlato a lungo, non stiamo insieme, lui dice che ha capito perchè mi arrabbiavo per quello che mi diceva la sua famiglia, che è disposto a cambiare e, se necessario, a ridurre al minimo i rapporti con i suoi. Andiamo insieme dallo psicologo ma io sto male. Mi fanno innervosire quando entrambi (lui e lo psicologo) mi ripetono che è perdonabile, che puó succedere e che tutto si sistema. La verità è che sono stanca di sopportare sempre, sopportare tutto, dover buttare giú le umiliazioni per poi ottenere solo dopo che gli altri capiscano. E se adesso lo facessi io? Lui si renderebbe conto di quanto mi sta facendo soffrire??


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> L'amante mi chiama dicendomi che per lei era stato solo sesso e si eclissa piú veloce della luce. Lui parla di sentimenti, ci rimane male, non si capisce come ragiona ma è disperato e dice che vuole solo me. Io annullo il matrimonio e tanti saluti a tutti. Vado dallo psicologo per non trascinarmi dietro la cosa negli anni e lui, come tutti, mi dice che tutti lo fanno e che bisogna comprendere le motivazioni ed eventualmente perdonare. Io perdono tutto ma di stare ancora insieme come prima non se ne parla. Famiglie, amici e conoscenti mi chiedono di non buttare una storia di 9 anni. Io mi sento di non buttare nulla....semmai dovrei andare a cercare questa storia nell'immondizia, ripulirla, risistemarla a spese mie e farla di nuovo funzionare. Ma non ho intenzione di farlo perchè non ne capisco il motivo. Io ho amato e ho fatto di tutto per questo ragazzo...ma adesso intraprendere un percorso di dolore per continuare a stargli accanto proprio non me la sento. Lo psicologo dice che tutti possiamo scivolare e questo lo capisco. Peró, mi chiedo, se quando capisco che piove e facendo le scale posso scivolare, non è meglio prendere l'ascensore? Mi spiego meglio: perchè andare con una che poi non ti alza nulla per poi rendersi conto che si amava di piú la compagna della vita? Non sarebbe piú logico chiedersi se la nuova arrivata costituisce l'occasione della vita o una semplice scopata prima di andarci? Poi magari uno ci va lo stesso...peró almeno con cognizione di causa che sta sputando su tutto il resto per un diamante...non per un sasso trovato in spiaggia.


Ok hai continuato ... A me sembra che le tue decisioni le hai prese ... Il dubbio e'? Quale dar retta allo psicologo ? 
Se te la senti si altrimenti te lo sconsiglio


----------



## MaiPiú (29 Settembre 2013)

*Scusate*

Ho scritto tutto in 3 post diversi. Per me è la prima volta qui. Grazie per la vostra accoglienza


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Ho scritto tutto in 3 post diversi. Per me è la prima volta qui. Grazie per la vostra accoglienza


Si infatti ti ho risposto a puntate  A me sembra che tu abbia già deciso ... Temi di pentirti ?


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Ho scritto tutto in 3 post diversi. Per me è la prima volta qui. Grazie per la vostra accoglienza


Si scusa io ho letto solo ol primo e ho risposto in base a quello.


----------



## MaiPiú (29 Settembre 2013)

*Il dubbio è che lo psicologo mi ha mandato in confusione*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok hai continuato ... A me sembra che le tue decisioni le hai prese ... Il dubbio e'? Quale dar retta allo psicologo ?
> Se te la senti si altrimenti te lo sconsiglio


Il dubbio è che lui è disperato, lo psicologo dice che tutto si supera, io non stó superando nulla...
Sempre piú spesso penso: perchè buttare giú e buttare giú, perchè sopportare tutto, serve davvero essere buoni? Se un bel giorno arrivo alla terapia di coppia dicendo: "va bene, cerchiamo di risolvere i nostri problemi con la casa, la famiglia e tutto il parentado. Ha scusate signori, tanto per essere onesta, non è un problema per voi se intanto mi porto avanti una semplice storia di sesso con un tizio che ho conosciuto sul lavoro, vero? Tanto se è solo sesso si perdona. Bene, di che cosa dovevamo parlare all'incontro di oggi?"....in fin dei conti è solo attrazione fisica!


----------



## disincantata (29 Settembre 2013)

*una paginsta per i suoceri e una riga per il tradimento*



MaiPiú ha detto:


> Cerco di uscire da un tradimento e non trovo la via.
> Vi racconto: tanti anni fa avevo un fidanzato per il quale stravedevo, un bel giorno scopro un tradimento che lo vede protagonista insieme ad una mia (piú o meno) cara amica. Io chiudo la storia, lui è pentito, riprovo per un mese a stare con lui ma io sono ai primi esami di università e non ho piú concentrazione, soffro e piango. Decido di pensare al mio futuro, voglio una laurea e chiudo definitivamente la storia. Mi impegno in tutto e per tutto nei miei progetti e ne esco fuori. Poi passano gli anni, qualche storia poco importante fino a quando non mi fidanzo con un ragazzo con il quale sto per 9 anni. Con questo ragazzo sto bene, mi fido ciecamente, è il classico bravo ragazzo, non mi fa mancare nulla. Unico neo: la sua famiglia è troppo invadente e pressante, vogliono da me un lavoro fisso, vogliono un matrimonio in Chiesa, vogliono un nipote il prima possibile. Io vengo da giurisprudenza per cui non posso dare loro queste cose: devo fare la pratica forense, poi l'esame di abilitazione, poi cercare in qualche modo di racimolare soldi per arrivare a fine mese, almeno i primi tempi. Non è un percorso facile ma voglio restare fedele ai miei sogni. Loro mi mettono ansia e io ne parlo con il mio ragazzo ma lui non si rende bene conto del mio disagio. C'è anche da dire che i suoi familiari sono subdoli: in sua presenza non fanno pressioni, quando sono sola invece si danno alla pazza gioia. Io mi lamento e lui non capisce la serietà delle mie lamentele. Mi mettono ansia per le questioni di lavoro e io a volte sbrocco con lui perchè talvolta arrivo a http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/19461-sono-un-idiota/page3 pensare di non farcela, che forse loro hanno ragione e che ttdovrei trovarmi un lavoretto tranquillo tipo commessa o operaia che mi permetta di sposarmi e fare figli. Poi mi riprendo e, piú testarda che mai, non voglio abbandonare i miei sacrifici. Negli ultimi anni, intanto, ricevo una piccola eredità e con qualche soldo che i suoi hanno di risparmi compriamo un appartamentino. Le pressioni si fanno sempre peggiori...ora hanno anche la motivazione che per farci sposare hanno contribuito al nostro acquisto. Io cerco di sopravvivere, lo amo, nei fine settimana lavoro nei ristoranti o come commessa nei supermercati, per lui non è un problema perchè allena una squadra di calcio e non è libero la domenica. Cerco di stargli vicino, cerco di pagare piú che posso, cerco di portare avanti il mio lavoro in studio...a volte ho attacchi di ansia ma tengo duro e penso che insieme possiamo farcela e che tutto si sistemerà. Non avremo un mutuo da pagare e questo potrà rendere piú vivibile la nostra vita futura. Lo scorso San Valentino(2013) io gli faccio una cena a sorpresa nel piccolo appartamentino nuovo con le candele accese (non avevamo ancora la luce) e ne esce una serata bellissima. Lui mi regala un anello, mi chiede di sposarlo a dicembre prossimo (2013). Io felice rispondo di si. Iniziamo subito il corso prematrimoniale che termina ad aprile. Il 30 aprile, dopo cena, casualmente sono presente quando riceve un messaggio che subito cancella. Indago e scopro che si vede con una sua collega molto piú grande di noi l]http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/19461-sono-un-idiota/page3[/url]
> Scusa ma fino alla fine ho pensato avessi sbagliato forum. Che ti importa delle pressioni dei futuri, sperando restino tali, suoceri, se luti tradisce   http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/19461-sono-un-idiota/page3 prima di conviverci? Lascialo e non fare l'errore di anteporrre soldi e casa a te stessa. http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/19461-sono-un-idiota/page3
> Auguri. Non hai perso molto. Ne per lui ne per il parentado asfissiante.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Il dubbio è che lui è disperato, lo psicologo dice che tutto si supera, io non stó superando nulla...
> Sempre piú spesso penso: perchè buttare giú e buttare giú, perchè sopportare tutto, serve davvero essere buoni? Se un bel giorno arrivo alla terapia di coppia dicendo: "va bene, cerchiamo di risolvere i nostri problemi con la casa, la famiglia e tutto il parentado. Ha scusate signori, tanto per essere onesta, non è un problema per voi se intanto mi porto avanti una semplice storia di sesso con un tizio che ho conosciuto sul lavoro, vero? Tanto se è solo sesso si perdona. Bene, di che cosa dovevamo parlare all'incontro di oggi?"....in fin dei conti è solo attrazione fisica!


Ok quindi u
non vuoi farlo soffrire così tanto ma non ritieni nemmeno di dover continuare a sacrificare i tuoi sogni e i tuoi principi...io credo che il tuo benessere in questo caso vada messo al primo posto


----------



## perplesso (29 Settembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Il dubbio è che lui è disperato, lo psicologo dice che tutto si supera, io non stó superando nulla...
> Sempre piú spesso penso: perchè buttare giú e buttare giú, perchè sopportare tutto, serve davvero essere buoni? Se un bel giorno arrivo alla terapia di coppia dicendo: "va bene, cerchiamo di risolvere i nostri problemi con la casa, la famiglia e tutto il parentado. Ha scusate signori, tanto per essere onesta, non è un problema per voi se intanto mi porto avanti una semplice storia di sesso con un tizio che ho conosciuto sul lavoro, vero? Tanto se è solo sesso si perdona. Bene, di che cosa dovevamo parlare all'incontro di oggi?"....in fin dei conti è solo attrazione fisica!


è un test.    vogliono vedere se cedi.   perchè è evidente che il tuo ex futuro marito è molto più terrorizzato dall'idea di ritrovarsi col matrimonio annullato che tu possa vendicarti o che possiate essere una coppia aperta.

come ti ha scritto anche Fiammetta,devi solo decidere cosa vuoi tu.    vuoi una vita a fianco di un uomo che fa collezione di colleghe e una famiglia (di lui) appollaiata sul trespolo pronta a giudicare ogni tua mossa?

perchè è vero che alla fine le scappatelle si possono gestire,mentre il lavaggio di cervello no


----------



## MaiPiú (29 Settembre 2013)

Oggi in questo forum ho letto di tantissime persone dilaniate dal dolore per aver subito un tradimento. Mi viene il dubbio che quando in una coppia si debbano affrontare problemi di qualsiasi natura, la parte piú debole dei due, preferisca rifugiarsi in qualcosa di piú piacevole...poi sta al tradito, ove possibile, prendersi la responsabilità di chiudere oppure perdonare. Mi sono solo chiesta: e se il tradito, invece di starsene li a soffrire, ricambiasse pan per focaccia.
È vero, sono una persona con buoni principi e buoni valori, ma caspita, se per una volta mi prendessi io la libertà di fregarmene di tutti e di divertirmi un pó? Magari mi aiuterebbe a capire bene cosa provo davvero e se è il caso di risistemare seriamente le cose.
la rabbia che provoca un tradimento a volte, forse, porta a fare strani pensieri...


----------



## perplesso (29 Settembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Oggi in questo forum ho letto di tantissime persone dilaniate dal dolore per aver subito un tradimento. Mi viene il dubbio che quando in una coppia si debbano affrontare problemi di qualsiasi natura, la parte piú debole dei due, preferisca rifugiarsi in qualcosa di piú piacevole...poi sta al tradito, ove possibile, prendersi la responsabilità di chiudere oppure perdonare. Mi sono solo chiesta: e se il tradito, invece di starsene li a soffrire, ricambiasse pan per focaccia.
> È vero, sono una persona con buoni principi e buoni valori, ma caspita, se per una volta mi prendessi io la libertà di fregarmene di tutti e di divertirmi un pó? Magari mi aiuterebbe a capire bene cosa provo davvero e se è il caso di risistemare seriamente le cose.
> la rabbia che provoca un tradimento a volte, forse, porta a fare strani pensieri...


un tradimento per ripicca è come una bomba senza spoletta.

rischi di farti molto ma molto male.  e il principio dell'1-1 e palla al centro non funziona,

a meno che

ripeto

non decidiate di essere una coppia aperta.     perchè non puoi trascurare che l'idea di divertirti in giro come modus operandi solito, alla fine piaccia molto anche a te.....

insomma finchè non riesci a capire cosa vuoi,non fare nulla di cui potresti pentirti


----------



## disincantata (29 Settembre 2013)

La rabbia ti porta a pensare di tutto. Pero' tu sei giovane. Non avete figli. Chi te lo fa fare di sopportare tutto? Perdonare e' quasi impossibile. Lo hai scoperto. Non ha confessato. Avrebbe continuato per anni se fosse dipeso da lui. Se hanno l'indole a tradire ci ricascano. Parlo per esperienza. Se lo lasci non ti servirs' 

A' neppure lo psicologo.

Tradirlo ti potrebbe aiutare a pensarci meno. Non hai vincoli meglio trovartene uno con cui stsre bene. Magari orfano e figlio unico.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> un tradimento per ripicca è come una bomba senza spoletta.
> 
> rischi di farti molto ma molto male.  e il principio dell'1-1 e palla al centro non funziona,
> 
> ...


Stra stra stra quoto :up:


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Oggi in questo forum ho letto di tantissime persone dilaniate dal dolore per aver subito un tradimento. Mi viene il dubbio che quando in una coppia si debbano affrontare problemi di qualsiasi natura, la parte piú debole dei due, preferisca rifugiarsi in qualcosa di piú piacevole...poi sta al tradito, ove possibile, prendersi la responsabilità di chiudere oppure perdonare. Mi sono solo chiesta: e se il tradito, invece di starsene li a soffrire, ricambiasse pan per focaccia.
> È vero, sono una persona con buoni principi e buoni valori, ma caspita, se per una volta mi prendessi io la libertà di fregarmene di tutti e di divertirmi un pó? Magari mi aiuterebbe a capire bene cosa provo davvero e se è il caso di risistemare seriamente le cose.
> la rabbia che provoca un tradimento a volte, forse, porta a fare strani pensieri...


Puoi farlo. E' una tua scelta e se e' quello che ora vuoi e che pensi ti possa aiutare allora fallo ma come hanno gia detto gli altri rischi di farti male. Finiresti per fare qualcosa che a te per prima ti ha fatta soffrire.  Non che lui non se lo meriti sia chiaro ma se tu non sei cosi allora non farlo.
La strada per uscirne e' lunga tortuosa ma c'e' e non credo che sia col tradimento vendicativo che riuscirai a capire quello che vuoi e che provi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Settembre 2013)

*il problema*

non è l'errore , che può starci
il problema è che questo tuo fidanzato è un paraculo incredibile, e tu potresti cadere in un meccanismo di accondiscendenza che con l'arrivo di un figlio potrebbe aggravarsi ulteriormente, rischiando di farti trovare pentita di aver sacrificato gli investimenti sul tuo futuro lavorativo professionale e personale che vai faticosamente accumulando a favore della creazione di una famiglia

dico che lui non poteva scegliere un momento peggiore per _sbagliare_ e ha dimostrato un'enorme superficialità

non ti invidio per nulla, anche perchè capisco le difficoltà e le complicazioni di staccarti da lui ora che avete in comune anche l'abitazione


----------



## Fantastica (29 Settembre 2013)

MaiPiù, sei una donna molto capace, molto autonoma, solo anche molto generosa. Io manderei a stendere un uomo che mi tradisce solo per sesso. Pensaci: non è proprio questo davvero disgustoso? E che disre di questo psicologo? Che non capisce che spesso bisogna guardare con occhiali rovesci. Tu la tua forza te la sei conquistata e a che prezzo! Che rabbia le persone che fanno scontare ai forti la loro forza... Non tradire per ripicca, devi sfangare via dalla tua vita questo passato, uomo compreso. Sei una donna superinteressante, credi alla zia Fantastica. Ci sarà presto di meglio, molto meglio di un uomo zerbino col cuore in retromarcia e il sesso animalesco. Che la sua famiglia se lo ripigli, il tesssssooooro di mamma. Tu hai già dato. Ora è tempo di prendere!


----------



## Innominata (29 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non è l'errore , che può starci
> il problema è che questo tuo fidanzato è un paraculo incredibile, e tu potresti cadere in un meccanismo di accondiscendenza che con l'arrivo di un figlio potrebbe aggravarsi ulteriormente, rischiando di farti trovare pentita di aver sacrificato gli investimenti sul tuo futuro lavorativo professionale e personale che vai faticosamente accumulando a favore della creazione di una famiglia
> 
> dico che lui non poteva scegliere un momento *peggiore *per _sbagliare_ e ha dimostrato un'enorme superficialità
> ...


A parte il neretto, che cambierei in "migliore", per tua sventurata ma apprezzabile fortuna, quoto tutto. Vai a fare un bellissimo Erasmus o cose del genere, magari in Virginia, dove ci sono splendide saghe avvocatesche: potrebbero schiudersi per te scenari di esperienza che ti consentirebbero di capire a quali mortificazioni di te stessa potevi andare incontro. Oppure, gli scenari di mortificazione scampata li archivieresti presto di fronte a quelli di nuove e fruttuose notizie di te e di quello che potresti essere, di come ti potresti avvicinare a te e alla tua vita, da cui stavi per essere scaraventata lontano...e quella poi, poteva essere difficilissimo avvistarla di nuovo. Sei molto fortunata, perché il tuo ex ragazzo ha sbagliato in tempo, e perché sei meravigliosamente giovane.


----------



## morfeo78 (29 Settembre 2013)

Se la domanda è ripagare della stessa moneta ti fa stare meglio, la Risposta è no. 
I pensieri restano e puoi stare solo peggio.

c'è una cosa che non capisco. Dallo psicologo ci vai con lui per riuscire a tutti i costi a tornare con lui, sposarvi e mandare giù il rospo oppure per passare il tuo shock della brutta notizia?



disincantata ha detto:


> Non hai vincoli meglio trovartene uno con cui stsre bene. Magari orfano e figlio unico.


E triste e solo... ma questo non è tradimento, è beneficenza ))


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Settembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Oggi in questo forum ho letto di tantissime persone dilaniate dal dolore per aver subito un tradimento. Mi viene il dubbio che quando in una coppia si debbano affrontare problemi di qualsiasi natura, la parte piú debole dei due, preferisca rifugiarsi in qualcosa di piú piacevole...poi sta al tradito, ove possibile, prendersi la responsabilità di chiudere oppure perdonare. Mi sono solo chiesta: e se il tradito, invece di starsene li a soffrire, ricambiasse pan per focaccia.
> È vero, sono una persona con buoni principi e buoni valori, ma caspita, se per una volta mi prendessi io la libertà di fregarmene di tutti e di divertirmi un pó? Magari mi aiuterebbe a capire bene cosa provo davvero e se è il caso di risistemare seriamente le cose.
> la rabbia che provoca un tradimento a volte, forse, porta a fare strani pensieri...


Ma più che tradirlo forse dovresti proprio mandarlo affanculo, che se in nove anni non s'è mai reso conto dei tuoi problemi o è un povero coglione o non gliene frega abbastanza. E manda a fare in culo anche lo psicologo, già che ci sei. Mangiapane a tradimento(.net) nel novantanovepercento dei casi.


----------



## Leda (29 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> MaiPiù, sei una donna molto capace, molto autonoma, solo anche molto generosa. Io manderei a stendere un uomo che mi tradisce solo per sesso. Pensaci: non è proprio questo davvero disgustoso? E che disre di questo psicologo? Che non capisce che spesso bisogna guardare con occhiali rovesci. Tu la tua forza te la sei conquistata e a che prezzo! Che rabbia le persone che fanno scontare ai forti la loro forza... Non tradire per ripicca, devi sfangare via dalla tua vita questo passato, uomo compreso. Sei una donna superinteressante, credi alla zia Fantastica. Ci sarà presto di meglio, molto meglio di un uomo zerbino col cuore in retromarcia e il sesso animalesco. Che la sua famiglia se lo ripigli, il tesssssooooro di mamma. Tu hai già dato. Ora è tempo di prendere!





Innominata ha detto:


> A parte il neretto, che cambierei in "migliore", per tua sventurata ma apprezzabile fortuna, quoto tutto. Vai a fare un bellissimo Erasmus o cose del genere, magari in Virginia, dove ci sono splendide saghe avvocatesche: potrebbero schiudersi per te scenari di esperienza che ti consentirebbero di capire a quali mortificazioni di te stessa potevi andare incontro. Oppure, gli scenari di mortificazione scampata li archivieresti presto di fronte a quelli di nuove e fruttuose notizie di te e di quello che potresti essere, di come ti potresti avvicinare a te e alla tua vita, da cui stavi per essere scaraventata lontano...e quella poi, poteva essere difficilissimo avvistarla di nuovo. Sei molto fortunata, perché il tuo ex ragazzo ha sbagliato in tempo, e perché sei meravigliosamente giovane.



Dai retta a queste Donne, MaiPiù!

Sei una bella persona, vale la pena che tu investa su di te!

E benvenuta


----------



## ipazia (29 Settembre 2013)

ma perchè dovresti tradirlo per ridargli pan per focaccia? 

Se lo tradissi dovresti farlo per te, e solo per te...non per vendicarti. 
Fare per vendetta è solo una re-azione, non una tua azione, cosa ne trarresti, PER TE? 
(io credo veramente poco..ma è una mia opinione)

..che poi, il fatto che non sia riuscito a mettere paletti seri ad una famiglia che tu descrivi così invasiva, lo trovo veramente gravissimo. 
E' la sua famiglia, che la gestisca..no? E che la tenga fuori da questioni che riguardano soltanto voi.

Pensa a quello che fa stare bene te...come ti hanno già detto.

E lascia stare lo psicologo...ovvio che se andate essendovi dati l'obiettivo di "metterci una toppa", lui lavori in quella direzione.

Il punto è quello che vuoi tu. 

Ma credo che la valutazione debba avere un respiro più ampio del tradimento in se stesso..

io personalmente avrei serie difficoltà ad avere accanto un uomo che anzichè sostenermi nelle mie aspirazioni mi rema contro e permette alla sua famiglia di fare altrettanto...e sarei saltata in aria molto prima del tradimento, altro che cenetta. E' solo la mia opinione, ovvio.


----------



## Horny (29 Settembre 2013)

ma scusa, se vi siete lasciati,
che tradimento sarebbe?
col collega vacci se ti piace.
comunque, risolvi il problema casa e
adios.


----------



## lolapal (29 Settembre 2013)

Ciao e benvenuta! 
Fantastica, Innominata e JB la dicono bene: perché continuare a sacrificarti tu per tenere in piedi qualcosa che forse non è mai stato in piedi?
Non tradire te stessa, le tue aspirazioni, la tua vita...


----------



## Principessa (29 Settembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Oggi in questo forum ho letto di tantissime persone dilaniate dal dolore per aver subito un tradimento. Mi viene il dubbio che quando in una coppia si debbano affrontare problemi di qualsiasi natura, la parte piú debole dei due, preferisca rifugiarsi in qualcosa di piú piacevole...poi sta al tradito, ove possibile, prendersi la responsabilità di chiudere oppure perdonare. Mi sono solo chiesta: e se il tradito, invece di starsene li a soffrire, ricambiasse pan per focaccia.
> *È vero, sono una persona con buoni principi e buoni valori, ma caspita, se per una volta mi prendessi io la libertà di fregarmene di tutti e di divertirmi un pó? Magari mi aiuterebbe a capire bene cosa provo davvero e se è il caso di risistemare seriamente le cose.*
> la rabbia che provoca un tradimento a volte, forse, porta a fare strani pensieri...


Perchè no?

In ogni caso devi smettere di fare le cose solo per far piacere agli altri.

Sei una delle poche donne che ha altre ambizioni oltre che sposarsi e procreare... beh... seguile! Il tuo fidanzato, se puoi farne a meno e stai meglio senza di lui, beh lascialo!


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Settembre 2013)

Guarda, 

sembra che perdoneresti solo perchè altre persone ti convincono che lo DEVI fare.

Ma via. Perdonare, riprovare, ricominciare, è lodevolissimo. Ma non sta scritto da nessuna parte che uno lo deve fare se non se la sente.

Io personalmente concordo che può capitare etc etc (mica sempre, ci sono casi e casi).
Ma penso anche che se tu non te la senti, ti distrugge provarci a prescindere.

Si legge la tua insofferenza, il tuo essere stufa. Bene. Sono convinta che nulla ti tratterrà dal fare quello che è meglio epr te.

In bocca al lupo per il tuo lavoro. Di cuore.


----------



## Zod (29 Settembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Il dubbio è che lui è disperato, lo psicologo dice che tutto si supera, io non stó superando nulla...
> Sempre piú spesso penso: perchè buttare giú e buttare giú, perchè sopportare tutto, serve davvero essere buoni? Se un bel giorno arrivo alla terapia di coppia dicendo: "va bene, cerchiamo di risolvere i nostri problemi con la casa, la famiglia e tutto il parentado. Ha scusate signori, tanto per essere onesta, non è un problema per voi se intanto mi porto avanti una semplice storia di sesso con un tizio che ho conosciuto sul lavoro, vero? Tanto se è solo sesso si perdona. Bene, di che cosa dovevamo parlare all'incontro di oggi?"....in fin dei conti è solo attrazione fisica!


Ti stai ponendo la domanda sbagliata. 

Vuoi continuare a stare con quel ragazzo? Lo ami ancora? Al punto di perdonarlo? Puoi tornare a fidarti di lui al punto di farci dei figli? 

Se la risposta è si, devi metterci tanto impegno, insieme a lui, per riprendere il vostro cammino di coppia.

Se la risposta è no, lascialo, riprendi il tuo cammino da sola, e scopati chi ti pare.


----------



## nate (29 Settembre 2013)

*io lo manderei a quel paese*



MaiPiú ha detto:


> Cerco di uscire da un tradimento e non trovo la via.
> Vi racconto: tanti anni fa avevo un fidanzato per il quale stravedevo, un bel giorno scopro un tradimento che lo vede protagonista insieme ad una mia (piú o meno) cara amica. Io chiudo la storia, lui è pentito, riprovo per un mese a stare con lui ma io sono ai primi esami di università e non ho piú concentrazione, soffro e piango. Decido di pensare al mio futuro, voglio una laurea e chiudo definitivamente la storia. Mi impegno in tutto e per tutto nei miei progetti e ne esco fuori. Poi passano gli anni, qualche storia poco importante fino a quando non mi fidanzo con un ragazzo con il quale sto per 9 anni. Con questo ragazzo sto bene, mi fido ciecamente, è il classico bravo ragazzo, non mi fa mancare nulla. Unico neo: la sua famiglia è troppo invadente e pressante, vogliono da me un lavoro fisso, vogliono un matrimonio in Chiesa, vogliono un nipote il prima possibile. Io vengo da giurisprudenza per cui non posso dare loro queste cose: devo fare la pratica forense, poi l'esame di abilitazione, poi cercare in qualche modo di racimolare soldi per arrivare a fine mese, almeno i primi tempi. Non è un percorso facile ma voglio restare fedele ai miei sogni. Loro mi mettono ansia e io ne parlo con il mio ragazzo ma lui non si rende bene conto del mio disagio. C'è anche da dire che i suoi familiari sono subdoli: in sua presenza non fanno pressioni, quando sono sola invece si danno alla pazza gioia. Io mi lamento e lui non capisce la serietà delle mie lamentele. Mi mettono ansia per le questioni di lavoro e io a volte sbrocco con lui perchè talvolta arrivo a pensare di non farcela, che forse loro hanno ragione e che dovrei trovarmi un lavoretto tranquillo tipo commessa o operaia che mi permetta di sposarmi e fare figli. Poi mi riprendo e, piú testarda che mai, non voglio abbandonare i miei sacrifici. Negli ultimi anni, intanto, ricevo una piccola eredità e con qualche soldo che i suoi hanno di risparmi compriamo un appartamentino. Le pressioni si fanno sempre peggiori...ora hanno anche la motivazione che per farci sposare hanno contribuito al nostro acquisto. Io cerco di sopravvivere, lo amo, nei fine settimana lavoro nei ristoranti o come commessa nei supermercati, per lui non è un problema perchè allena una squadra di calcio e non è libero la domenica. Cerco di stargli vicino, cerco di pagare piú che posso, cerco di portare avanti il mio lavoro in studio...a volte ho attacchi di ansia ma tengo duro e penso che insieme possiamo farcela e che tutto si sistemerà. Non avremo un mutuo da pagare e questo potrà rendere piú vivibile la nostra vita futura. Lo scorso San Valentino(2013) io gli faccio una cena a sorpresa nel piccolo appartamentino nuovo con le candele accese (non avevamo ancora la luce) e ne esce una serata bellissima. Lui mi regala un anello, mi chiede di sposarlo a dicembre prossimo (2013). Io felice rispondo di si. Iniziamo subito il corso prematrimoniale che termina ad aprile. Il 30 aprile, dopo cena, casualmente sono presente quando riceve un messaggio che subito cancella. Indago e scopro che si vede con una sua collega molto piú grande di noi (io ho 34 anni, lui 35 lei intorno ai 47 anni).


Scusa ma si è comportato in un modo tremendo,che cosa andate a fare dallo psicologo,tu lo vuoi lasciare,mi sembri una ragazza in gamba e anche affascinante.Ma mollalo


----------



## contepinceton (29 Settembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Cerco di uscire da un tradimento e non trovo la via.
> Vi racconto: tanti anni fa avevo un fidanzato per il quale stravedevo, un bel giorno scopro un tradimento che lo vede protagonista insieme ad una mia (piú o meno) cara amica. Io chiudo la storia, lui è pentito, riprovo per un mese a stare con lui ma io sono ai primi esami di università e non ho piú concentrazione, soffro e piango. Decido di pensare al mio futuro, voglio una laurea e chiudo definitivamente la storia. Mi impegno in tutto e per tutto nei miei progetti e ne esco fuori. Poi passano gli anni, qualche storia poco importante fino a quando non mi fidanzo con un ragazzo con il quale sto per 9 anni. Con questo ragazzo sto bene, mi fido ciecamente, è il classico bravo ragazzo, non mi fa mancare nulla. Unico neo: la sua famiglia è troppo invadente e pressante, vogliono da me un lavoro fisso, vogliono un matrimonio in Chiesa, vogliono un nipote il prima possibile. Io vengo da giurisprudenza per cui non posso dare loro queste cose: devo fare la pratica forense, poi l'esame di abilitazione, poi cercare in qualche modo di racimolare soldi per arrivare a fine mese, almeno i primi tempi. Non è un percorso facile ma voglio restare fedele ai miei sogni. Loro mi mettono ansia e io ne parlo con il mio ragazzo ma lui non si rende bene conto del mio disagio. C'è anche da dire che i suoi familiari sono subdoli: in sua presenza non fanno pressioni, quando sono sola invece si danno alla pazza gioia. Io mi lamento e lui non capisce la serietà delle mie lamentele. Mi mettono ansia per le questioni di lavoro e io a volte sbrocco con lui perchè talvolta arrivo a pensare di non farcela, che forse loro hanno ragione e che dovrei trovarmi un lavoretto tranquillo tipo commessa o operaia che mi permetta di sposarmi e fare figli. Poi mi riprendo e, piú testarda che mai, non voglio abbandonare i miei sacrifici. Negli ultimi anni, intanto, ricevo una piccola eredità e con qualche soldo che i suoi hanno di risparmi compriamo un appartamentino. Le pressioni si fanno sempre peggiori...ora hanno anche la motivazione che per farci sposare hanno contribuito al nostro acquisto. Io cerco di sopravvivere, lo amo, nei fine settimana lavoro nei ristoranti o come commessa nei supermercati, per lui non è un problema perchè allena una squadra di calcio e non è libero la domenica. Cerco di stargli vicino, cerco di pagare piú che posso, cerco di portare avanti il mio lavoro in studio...a volte ho attacchi di ansia ma tengo duro e penso che insieme possiamo farcela e che tutto si sistemerà. Non avremo un mutuo da pagare e questo potrà rendere piú vivibile la nostra vita futura. Lo scorso San Valentino(2013) io gli faccio una cena a sorpresa nel piccolo appartamentino nuovo con le candele accese (non avevamo ancora la luce) e ne esce una serata bellissima. Lui mi regala un anello, mi chiede di sposarlo a dicembre prossimo (2013). Io felice rispondo di si. Iniziamo subito il corso prematrimoniale che termina ad aprile. Il 30 aprile, dopo cena, casualmente sono presente quando riceve un messaggio che subito cancella. Indago e scopro che si vede con una sua collega molto piú grande di noi (io ho 34 anni, lui 35 lei intorno ai 47 anni).


Ma sai che proprio questa settimana ho parlato con una avvocato di 34 anni che ha mandato in mona il matrimonio perchè aveva scoperto che lui ha un'altra.
Non mi pare che fosse molto interessata ancora a lui, quanto al suo nuovo fidanzato.

Io non giudico il tuo ex, che non puoi tradire, perchè nessun patto di fedeltà è mai possibile con chi ci ha tradito.

Ma vorrei comunque fare l'avvocato del diavolo.

Cioè accertati bene dei termini della questione.

Ci sono anche casi in cui un uomo resta invischiato in una situazione e non riesce a risolverla.

perchè in questi casi, e parlo per esperienza vissuta, la lei di turno ti dice, ciao conte, le nostre strade si dividono, perchè mi sposo a dicembre. E io le dico...si i nostri giochi sono ultimati, caliamo il sipario...concedimi di essere il testimone delle tue nozze.

Oppure giriamo la faccenda io dico, senti carina, ci siamo divertiti in lungo e in largo, ora metto la testa a posto, il ciccio dentro le braghe, perchè mi sposo, ossia vado a giurare fedeltà....e mi aspetto che tu capisca.

Ma se questa mi dice...eh no ciccio bello, tu sei il mio giocattolino, adesso tu sposi quella cretina, e poi tutto continua come prima...

Insomma capisci che questa donna mi costringe ad essere molto cattivo con lei, perchè certo non vorrei farmi guastare il matrimonio da una che ciulavo prima di sposarmi no? Voglio dire, un minimo di serietà nelle cose, nei rapporti personali.

QUindi il tuo lui poteva salvarsi, ma ha osato a sfidare il fato.
E come sai neanche gli dei possono contro il fato. No?

E sulla famiglia di lui, mi pare che sei tu che permetti loro di ficcanasare no?


----------



## MaiPiú (30 Settembre 2013)

*Non parlo di vendetta*

Buongiorno,
per prima cosa voglio ringraziare di cuore tutti voi per l'interessamento e l'impegno che avete profuso nel darmi risposte molto comprensive.
Ho davvero sentito la vostra vicinanza e per me in questo momento è di grande aiuto.

Per quanto riguarda la questione psicologo: io ci sono andata subito di mia spontanea volontà perchè non volevo subire ripercussioni da una situazione in cui per forza di cose mi sono ritrovata. Sono una persona che affronta, per quanto posso, i problemi di petto e che cerca di risolverli ed "archiviarli" il prima possibile. Tengo molto alla mia serenità e non amo il fatto che altri, tramite scelte egoistiche, possano togliermi arbitrariamente la voglia di vivere, di andare avanti, di avere una vita sentimentale serena. Ci sono andata da sola subito dopo aver disdetto il matrimonio. Poi per forza di cose mi sono dovuta vedere con il mio ex (per documenti della casa, firme varie) e, parlando con lui, ho visto che non stava molto bene quindi ho chiesto al mio psicologo delucidazioni in merito alla terapia di coppia. Lui mi ha spiegato che questo tipo di terapia non serve per ingoiare il rospo e vivere felicemente ma serve per rimettere tutto in discussione e tornare insieme oppure lasciarsi serenamente. Penso che la coppia faccia insieme la scelta di iniziare una storia e ritengo giusto che insieme la coppia decida di lasciarsi. Se non altro, parlandone serenamente e comprendendo le reali motivazioni che ci hanno portato alla crisi prima, poi al tradimento, poi alla rottura. Spero che questo, in futuro, possa servire ad entrambi per non commettere gli stessi errori, indipendentemente dalle strade che la vita riserva ad ognuno di noi. Abbiamo iniziato questa terapia da qualche settimana, ci vediamo solo dallo psicologo per il resto non lo vedo e non lo sento.

Questione vendetta: io non ho parlato di tradimento per vendetta. Intendevo altro.
Mi spiego meglio: quando in una coppia salta fuori improvvisamente un tradimento possono succedere tre cose da parte del "traditore":

1- il traditore dice: "senti, io mi sono innamorato di un'altra, arrivederci" e in questo caso si accusa il colpo e si cerca di farsene una ragione e di rifarsi una vita;

2- il traditore dice: "senti, io sono andato in crisi, non só se voglio lei o te" e si comporta in modo confuso, dice magari che vuole chiudere la relazione extra ma poi magari non lo fa. In questo caso, secondo me, è bene prendersi un distacco, chiudere subito e vedere con il tempo cosa succede;

3- il traditore dice: " senti, ho fatto una cavolata, ho sbagliato, è con te che voglio stare" e in questo caso o si chiude o si perdona.

Nel mio caso si è verificata prima la fase due poi la tre. Io ho chiuso tutto subito.
Oggi, dopo ben due storie terminate improvvisamente a causa di tradimenti, sono qui a chiedermi: ho sbagliato io in 9 anni a valutare questo fidanzato? Oppure ha sbagliato lui in questo determinato contesto?
É poi cosí difficile sbagliare?
È vero, nella coppia, che si puó decidere a 25 anni di stare insieme e rinnovare quella scelta ogni santo giorno senza tentennamenti o dubbi?

Avete intuito la mia stanchezza: infatti è cosí, il tradimento mi ha sconfitto, ben due volte. Oggi sono a chiedermi: succederà ancora? Ogni volta che succederà cambieró la mia vita di colpo di nuovo? Possibile che io scelgo sempre persone deboli che "cadono" improvvisamente? 
Allora ho deciso di darmi qualche risposta, ho letto libri, testimonianze, articoli e forum e ho scoperto verità amare: ovunque ci sono traditi che soffrono, piangono e si disperano. Alcuni lasciano e stanno male, altri restano per i figli o per ragioni morali varie e, forse, stanno anche peggio perchè cercano di tirare avanti una storia nella quale fanno fatica a credere ed investire ancora. Ovunque ci sono traditori piú o meno pentiti che soffrono per quello che hanno perso in termini di fiducia, che vorrebbero ricostruire ma vivono una vita di coppia d'inferno, che ogni giorno si sentono rinfacciare i propri sbagli oppure che ogni giorno si sentono in colpa perchè hanno vicino una persona che soffre e tiene tutto dentro. Oppure che ogni giorno sono stretti dalla morsa di dover decide tra la moglie e l'amante senza capirci una mazza.

Ha ragione chi in un post mi ha scritto che se ci fosse una soluzione al tradimento questo forum non esisterebbe. Peró io oggi mi chiedo se non sia il caso di modificare un po' i valori che abbiamo. Molti uomini (e alcune donne molto disinibite) da quanto leggo, hanno due concezioni per lo stesso atto fisico: puó essere sesso oppure puó essere amore. Io ho un'unica concezione: se vado a letto con qualcuno è per amore. Questo comporta che loro possono confondere le due cose. A me questo non puó succedere perchè se lo faccio è perchè ne sono convinta.
Se io decidessi di tradire ció avverrebbe solo in un caso: vivo una storia già finita, incontro una persona che mi piace, PRIMA VALUTO BENE poi inizio una relazione e nello stesso istante inizio anche a parlare con il mio fidanzato per chiudere il tutto. Ma io ho una concezione univoca dell'amore, non è un gioco, non è un atto fisico, è solo amore. Ho avuto poche relazioni perchè ho cercato solo sentimenti.
Só di essere nel giusto e non posso sbagliare. Mi puó capitare il colpo di fulmine per una terza persona estranea alla coppia ma só già che se dovesse succedere farei le mie scelte in modo maturo e onesto, senza illudere nessuno e senza aggravare, per quanto possibile, la situazione di nessuno. E pur facendo tutto questo se dovessi accorgermi di aver sbagliato? Noi che abbiamo queste verità assolute non sbagliamo mai?

Veniamo al punto: una nave puó navigare in eterno senza intoppi? Se decido che mi piace mangiare carne, posso oggi affermare che tutta la vita vorró mangiare carne? Mai un dubbio? Se decido oggi di stare con una persona, questa decisione varrà per il resto dei miei giorni nonostante il tempo e le situazioni che mi cambieranno?

Quando una nave si trova in mezzo alla tempesta immagino che siano due le cose da fare:
- abbandono la nave
- oppure resto e faccio di tutto per salvarla

Pero forse c'è una terza cosa:
- la lascio affondare, guardo se ce la fa, valuto se il materiale che la compone è buono oppure no. Mi rendo conto di quanto vale.

Così è nella vita di coppia. Posso decidere di valutare, posso iniziare a pensare il tradimento come una tempesta mentale, posso decidere che invece di subire un tradimento posso iniziare a capire che esiste anche il sesso e che l'amore tra due persone puó essere svincolato dall'atto fisico. Che la materialità delle azioni resta tale ma che un rapporto maturo puó essere piú forte di tutto questo se il materiale di cui è fatta la nave è forte. Se la nave riesce a sopravvivere da sola alla tempesta non avrà piú timore di attraversarne altre.
una nave che non conosce le tempeste navigherà sempre nel timore di incontrarne una. Una nave che sà di poterle superare navigherà fiera e serena.
É qui che voglio arrivare.
Se io adesso, invece di starmene chiusa in casa a piangere, decidessi di uscire, di fare le mie esperienze (non ovviamente con il primo che capita)....decidessi di capire che non necessariamente esiste solo amore. Che la coppia non è fatta solo di una lunga vita serena insieme. Che esiste altro che io ho sempre rifiutato di riconoscere in nome dei miei tanto amati valori...che peró esiste ed è diffuso talmente tanto da incombere nella mia vita e modificarla a suo piacimento.

Non parlo di coppia aperta, non parlo di vendetta 1-1 e palla al centro.
parlo di altro: il mio fidanzato è andato in crisi, non è un traditore seriale, io in 9 anni non mi sono sbagliata. Ha sbagliato lui in questo contesto. Invece di giudicare dall'alto dei miei valori morali, invece di pianificare e pianificare continuamente una vita senza calcolare gli intoppi che poi puntualmente si verificano, potrei vivere questa crisi fino in fondo e vedere cosa e se qualcosa si salva. 

Scusate la lunga dissertazione, spero di avere reso l'idea.


----------



## Leda (30 Settembre 2013)

Ho letto tutta la tua lunga dissertazione e mi è venuta una domanda da farti.
Ammettiamo che tu vada alla scoperta del sesso senza amore, e che lo trovi (trascuro qui se la spinta che ti muoverebbe in quella direzione sia più o meno sensata, anche se il mio parere è che la tua tendenza a voler tenere tutto sotto controllo, te per prima, comincia a farti andare fuori asse, ma non so se questa ricerca è la soluzione).
Dicevo: ammettiamo che anche tu scopra che c'è una MaiPiù che sa godersi un'esperienza solo sessuale senza che ci sia per forza sentimento.
Cosa pensi che aggiungerebbe di positivo questa nuova visione di te alla tua vita?
E cosa pensi che invece toglierebbe?


----------



## MaiPiú (30 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ho letto tutta la tua lunga dissertazione e mi è venuta una domanda da farti.
> Ammettiamo che tu vada alla scoperta del sesso senza amore, e che lo trovi (trascuro qui se la spinta che ti muoverebbe in quella direzione sia più o meno sensata, anche se il mio parere è che la tua tendenza a voler tenere tutto sotto controllo, te per prima, comincia a farti andare fuori asse, ma non so se questa ricerca è la soluzione).
> Dicevo: ammettiamo che anche tu scopra che c'è una MaiPiù che sa godersi un'esperienza solo sessuale senza che ci sia per forza sentimento.
> Cosa pensi che aggiungerebbe di positivo questa nuova visione di te alla tua vita?
> E cosa pensi che invece toglierebbe?


Di positivo: che sbagliare è umano. Che è vero che tutti viviamo con la volontà di tenere sotto controllo tutto, ma quando siamo da soli, imposizione su imposizione, ci riusciamo. Quando siamo in coppia questo è impossibile da fare. Il tradimento è un errore poco comprensibile da parte di chi non lo farebbe mai. Per questo molliamo tutto e ce ne andiamo. E se noi fedeli iniziassimo a pensare che anche noi possiamo sbagliare? Non diventeremo persone piú comprensive e meno rigide? Non migliorerebbero i rapporti che abbiamo con gli altri?

Ti faccio un esempio: se io ho solo l'idea dell'amore perfetto non dovrei perdonare nessun tipo di tradimento. Ora: noi parliamo di tradimento qui come relazione sentimentale/sessuale con un'altra persona esterna alla coppia. Ma nella coppia non esiste solo questo tipo di tradimento, ne esistono molti: quando il mio fidanzato mi dice che vuole stare con me e facciamo un corso prematrimoniale in cui ci promettiamo fedeltà, sostegno reciproco, condivisione ecc. e io gli dico di proteggermi dalle intromissioni della sua famiglia e lui non capisce bene, non gli sembra grave e non fa niente, non è questa una forma di tradimento? Quando si sentono in giro donne sposate con prole a carico che si lamentano dei propri mariti che non fanno nulla in casa, che pensano solo a lavorare, non è questo un tradimento? Ma nessuno butta tutto all'aria perchè un marito non sparecchia la tavola, io stessa litigavo per le ingerenze della sua famiglia ma non ho buttato tutto all'aria, ho cercato di parlare/litigare per fargli comprendere i suoi errori. Lo stavo facendo. Poi la bomba ed ho chiuso la storia. Con il tradimento di tipo relazione extra oggetto di questo forum, invece, soffriamo, chiudiamo la relazione, torniamo indietro, amiamo, non perdoniamo...è tutto un casino. Io chiedo: non è possibile che la coppia raggiunga una maturazione tale di sentimenti da portare ad una situazione tipo: uno scopre un tradimento, l'altro si pente veramente e il primo dice: ok hai sbagliato, non importa, puó succedere. Ripartiamo. E si riparte senza troppi strascichi emotivi, paure ecc.
lo scrivo perchè qualche giorno fa il mio ex dallo psicologo mi ha chiesto scusa per il suo comportamento e pr quello della sua famiglia, ha detto che non pensava che a me quella situazione pesasse tanto e ha detto che se dovessimo tornare insieme lui cambierebbe le cose. Questo è un tipo di tradimento che io dimenticherei volentieri anzi felicemente: ha sbagliato in passato ma per fortuna ha capito e non ricometterebbe lo stesso errore. Perchè siamo disposti a sorvolare felicemente su tradimenti protratti negli anni forse anche piú gravi delle relazioni extra tanto da perdonare i primi e non le seconde?

Cosa toglierebbe: disincanto, illusione, credere alla famiglia del mulino bianco.


Sia ben chiaro, stiamo parlano di tradimento e ognuno dice quello che pensa. Io ammetto di essere in balia di sentimenti contrastanti tipici di quello che sto passando ma ció non significa che adesso ogni giorno vado combinando chissà che cosa in giro...il mio esporre quello che penso è solo per capire me e gli altri. Per un confronto. Non sto dicendo che voglio sesso a tutti i costi con il primo che capita. Sto solo dicendo che mi sono tenuta ben lontana da certe cose e sto valutando se sia stata la scelta migliore.


----------



## Fantastica (30 Settembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Di positivo: che sbagliare è umano. Che è vero che tutti viviamo con la volontà di tenere sotto controllo tutto, ma quando siamo da soli, imposizione su imposizione, ci riusciamo. Quando siamo in coppia questo è impossibile da fare. Il tradimento è un errore poco comprensibile da parte di chi non lo farebbe mai. Per questo molliamo tutto e ce ne andiamo. E se noi fedeli iniziassimo a pensare che anche noi possiamo sbagliare? Non diventeremo persone piú comprensive e meno rigide? Non migliorerebbero i rapporti che abbiamo con gli altri?
> 
> Ti faccio un esempio: se io ho solo l'idea dell'amore perfetto non dovrei perdonare nessun tipo di tradimento. Ora: noi parliamo di tradimento qui come relazione sentimentale/sessuale con un'altra persona esterna alla coppia. Ma nella coppia *non esiste solo questo tipo di tradimento, ne esistono molti: quando il mio fidanzato mi dice che vuole stare con me e facciamo un corso prematrimoniale in cui ci promettiamo fedeltà, sostegno reciproco, condivisione ecc. e io gli dico di proteggermi dalle intromissioni della sua famiglia e lui non capisce bene, non gli sembra grave e non fa niente, non è questa una forma di tradimento? Quando si sentono in giro donne sposate con prole a carico che si lamentano dei propri mariti che non fanno nulla in casa, che pensano solo a lavorare, non è questo un tradimento? *Ma nessuno butta tutto all'aria perchè un marito non sparecchia la tavola, io stessa litigavo per le ingerenze della sua famiglia ma non ho buttato tutto all'aria, ho cercato di parlare/litigare per fargli comprendere i suoi errori. Lo stavo facendo. Poi la bomba ed ho chiuso la storia. Con il tradimento di tipo relazione extra oggetto di questo forum, invece, soffriamo, chiudiamo la relazione, torniamo indietro, amiamo, non perdoniamo...è tutto un casino. Io chiedo: non è possibile che la coppia raggiunga una maturazione tale di sentimenti da portare ad una situazione tipo: uno scopre un tradimento, l'altro si pente veramente e il primo dice: ok hai sbagliato, non importa, puó succedere. Ripartiamo. E si riparte senza troppi strascichi emotivi, paure ecc.
> lo scrivo perchè qualche giorno fa il mio ex dallo psicologo mi ha chiesto scusa per il suo comportamento e pr quello della sua famiglia, ha detto che non pensava che a me quella situazione pesasse tanto e ha detto che se dovessimo tornare insieme lui cambierebbe le cose. Questo è un tipo di tradimento che io dimenticherei volentieri anzi felicemente: ha sbagliato in passato ma per fortuna ha capito e non ricometterebbe lo stesso errore. *Perchè siamo disposti a sorvolare felicemente su tradimenti protratti negli anni forse anche piú gravi delle relazioni extra tanto da perdonare i primi e non le seconde?*
> ...


Parole SANTE!!! Mi piace da matti come ragioni, sei grande!


----------



## ipazia (30 Settembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Di positivo: che sbagliare è umano. Che è vero che tutti viviamo con la volontà di tenere sotto controllo tutto, ma quando siamo da soli, imposizione su imposizione, ci riusciamo. Quando siamo in coppia questo è impossibile da fare. Il tradimento è un errore poco comprensibile da parte di chi non lo farebbe mai. Per questo molliamo tutto e ce ne andiamo. E se noi fedeli iniziassimo a pensare che anche noi possiamo sbagliare? Non diventeremo persone piú comprensive e meno rigide? Non migliorerebbero i rapporti che abbiamo con gli altri?
> 
> Ti faccio un esempio: se io ho solo l'idea dell'amore perfetto non dovrei perdonare nessun tipo di tradimento. Ora: *noi parliamo di tradimento qui come relazione sentimentale/sessuale con un'altra persona esterna alla coppia. Ma nella coppia non esiste solo questo tipo di tradimento, ne esistono molti*: quando il mio fidanzato mi dice che vuole stare con me e facciamo un corso prematrimoniale in cui ci promettiamo fedeltà, sostegno reciproco, condivisione ecc. e io gli dico di proteggermi dalle intromissioni della sua famiglia e lui non capisce bene, non gli sembra grave e non fa niente, non è questa una forma di tradimento? Quando si sentono in giro donne sposate con prole a carico che si lamentano dei propri mariti che non fanno nulla in casa, che pensano solo a lavorare, non è questo un tradimento? Ma nessuno butta tutto all'aria perchè un marito non sparecchia la tavola, io stessa litigavo per le ingerenze della sua famiglia ma non ho buttato tutto all'aria, ho cercato di parlare/litigare per fargli comprendere i suoi errori. Lo stavo facendo. Poi la bomba ed ho chiuso la storia. Con il tradimento di tipo relazione extra oggetto di questo forum, invece, soffriamo, chiudiamo la relazione, torniamo indietro, amiamo, non perdoniamo...è tutto un casino. Io chiedo: non è possibile che la coppia raggiunga una maturazione tale di sentimenti da portare ad una situazione tipo: uno scopre un tradimento, l'altro si pente veramente e il primo dice: ok hai sbagliato, non importa, puó succedere. Ripartiamo. E si riparte senza troppi strascichi emotivi, paure ecc.
> lo scrivo perchè qualche giorno fa il mio ex dallo psicologo mi ha chiesto scusa per il suo comportamento e pr quello della sua famiglia, ha detto che non pensava che a me quella situazione pesasse tanto e ha detto che se dovessimo tornare insieme lui cambierebbe le cose. Questo è un tipo di tradimento che io dimenticherei volentieri anzi felicemente: ha sbagliato in passato ma per fortuna ha capito e non ricometterebbe lo stesso errore. *Perchè siamo disposti a sorvolare felicemente su tradimenti protratti negli anni forse anche piú gravi delle relazioni extra tanto da perdonare i primi e non le seconde?
> ...


Eh...è una bella domanda...

solo non metterei in bilancia le diverse azioni. 

Ognuna porta con sè del dolore, e ogni dolore ha una sua dignità. 

Come si fa a fare una classifica? 

..probabilmente non è questione di perdono..

ma di tolleranza al fatto che le persone ci fanno continuamente sorprese, che non sono come ci si era immaginato che fossero...e a volte è straordinario, altre volte distruttivo.

Forse a dover stare sulla bilancia non sono le azioni dell'altro, ma le nostre capacità di contenerne le conseguenze, senza perdere troppo di ciò che siamo nel profondo.


----------



## Diletta (30 Settembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Di positivo: che sbagliare è umano. Che è vero che tutti viviamo con la volontà di tenere sotto controllo tutto, ma quando siamo da soli, imposizione su imposizione, ci riusciamo. Quando siamo in coppia questo è impossibile da fare. Il tradimento è un errore poco comprensibile da parte di chi non lo farebbe mai. Per questo molliamo tutto e ce ne andiamo. E se noi fedeli iniziassimo a pensare che anche noi possiamo sbagliare? Non diventeremo persone piú comprensive e meno rigide? Non migliorerebbero i rapporti che abbiamo con gli altri?
> 
> Ti faccio un esempio: se io ho solo l'idea dell'amore perfetto non dovrei perdonare nessun tipo di tradimento. Ora: noi parliamo di tradimento qui come relazione sentimentale/sessuale con un'altra persona esterna alla coppia. Ma nella coppia non esiste solo questo tipo di tradimento, ne esistono molti: quando il mio fidanzato mi dice che vuole stare con me e facciamo un corso prematrimoniale in cui ci promettiamo fedeltà, sostegno reciproco, condivisione ecc. e io gli dico di proteggermi dalle intromissioni della sua famiglia e lui non capisce bene, non gli sembra grave e non fa niente, non è questa una forma di tradimento? Quando si sentono in giro donne sposate con prole a carico che si lamentano dei propri mariti che non fanno nulla in casa, che pensano solo a lavorare, non è questo un tradimento? Ma nessuno butta tutto all'aria perchè un marito non sparecchia la tavola, io stessa litigavo per le ingerenze della sua famiglia ma non ho buttato tutto all'aria, ho cercato di parlare/litigare per fargli comprendere i suoi errori. Lo stavo facendo. Poi la bomba ed ho chiuso la storia. Con il tradimento di tipo relazione extra oggetto di questo forum, invece, soffriamo, chiudiamo la relazione, torniamo indietro, amiamo, non perdoniamo...è tutto un casino. Io chiedo: non è possibile che la coppia raggiunga una maturazione tale di sentimenti da portare ad una situazione tipo: uno scopre un tradimento, l'altro si pente veramente e il primo dice: ok hai sbagliato, non importa, puó succedere. Ripartiamo. E si riparte senza troppi strascichi emotivi, paure ecc.
> lo scrivo perchè qualche giorno fa il mio ex dallo psicologo mi ha chiesto scusa per il suo comportamento e pr quello della sua famiglia, ha detto che non pensava che a me quella situazione pesasse tanto e ha detto che se dovessimo tornare insieme lui cambierebbe le cose. Questo è un tipo di tradimento che io dimenticherei volentieri anzi felicemente: ha sbagliato in passato ma per fortuna ha capito e non ricometterebbe lo stesso errore. Perchè siamo disposti a sorvolare felicemente su tradimenti protratti negli anni forse anche piú gravi delle relazioni extra tanto da perdonare i primi e non le seconde?
> ...




Anch'io ci ho ragionato molto dopo lo scoppio della bomba. Ci ho pensato e ripensato, guardandomi in giro, e poi sono giunta alla conclusione, e ne sono convinta, che, molto semplicemente, chi nasce tondo non muore quadrato.
Cosa significa?
Che sono vissuta finora con dei principi che ho ritenuto sempre validi e consoni alla mia personalità e che non sono incline, per natura, alle avventure. Non mi posso forzare, sarebbe un disastro e ne uscirei molto male.
Anch'io avevo un ideale d'amore perfetto e la clamorosa smentita mi ha fatto precipitare nel baratro e non avrò più verità assolute su chi non posso esercitare il controllo perché non è me stesso, ma posso sapere senza ombra di dubbio ciò che sono io e quello che voglio dalla vita.
Non c'è alcun bisogno che io provi a sbagliare, perché so già a priori che è uno sbaglio.
Anche tu parli di errore, ma se già lo consideri tale perché farsi balenare l'idea di volerlo sperimentare?
E' uno sbaglio, non serve a nulla. 
Solo chi non lo considera tale può permettersi di farlo con la complicità della propria coscienza che lo assolve. Ma non io e non te, da come ti leggo.

Ti interroghi sul perché un tradimento di questo tipo sia così difficilmente perdonabile, ma questo lo dobbiamo chiedere al nostro cuore, che viene ferito a morte da questi eventi. E' qualcosa di ancestrale, infatti il tradimento lo si occulta perché fa soffrire l'altro. Quando si ama non si può accettare, si può solo sperare mediante lo stesso amore di riuscire a voltar pagina e a ricominciare. C'è tutta una serie di dinamiche che scattano come la competizione quindi la rivalità con il terzo incomodo, la gelosia, la svalutazione di sé, la mortificazione, la rabbia...quanti sentimenti negativi innesca e con tutti bisogna fare i conti.
Ecco perché è così difficile attuare il discorso che tu hai fatto, benché giusto quando si è coppia per davvero, uno se lo propone, ma gli ostacoli emotivi che incontra su questo cammino sono oltremodo insidiosi.  
Bisogna crederci tantissimo e andare oltre mettendosi nei panni dell'altro, cosa anche questa di una difficoltà estrema!


----------



## nate (30 Settembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Di positivo: che sbagliare è umano. Che è vero che tutti viviamo con la volontà di tenere sotto controllo tutto, ma quando siamo da soli, imposizione su imposizione, ci riusciamo. Quando siamo in coppia questo è impossibile da fare. Il tradimento è un errore poco comprensibile da parte di chi non lo farebbe mai. Per questo molliamo tutto e ce ne andiamo. E se noi fedeli iniziassimo a pensare che anche noi possiamo sbagliare? Non diventeremo persone piú comprensive e meno rigide? Non migliorerebbero i rapporti che abbiamo con gli altri?
> 
> Ti faccio un esempio: se io ho solo l'idea dell'amore perfetto non dovrei perdonare nessun tipo di tradimento. Ora: noi parliamo di tradimento qui come relazione sentimentale/sessuale con un'altra persona esterna alla coppia. Ma nella coppia non esiste solo questo tipo di tradimento, ne esistono molti: quando il mio fidanzato mi dice che vuole stare con me e facciamo un corso prematrimoniale in cui ci promettiamo fedeltà, sostegno reciproco, condivisione ecc. e io gli dico di proteggermi dalle intromissioni della sua famiglia e lui non capisce bene, non gli sembra grave e non fa niente, non è questa una forma di tradimento? Quando si sentono in giro donne sposate con prole a carico che si lamentano dei propri mariti che non fanno nulla in casa, che pensano solo a lavorare, non è questo un tradimento? Ma nessuno butta tutto all'aria perchè un marito non sparecchia la tavola, io stessa litigavo per le ingerenze della sua famiglia ma non ho buttato tutto all'aria, ho cercato di parlare/litigare per fargli comprendere i suoi errori. Lo stavo facendo. Poi la bomba ed ho chiuso la storia. Con il tradimento di tipo relazione extra oggetto di questo forum, invece, soffriamo, chiudiamo la relazione, torniamo indietro, amiamo, non perdoniamo...è tutto un casino. Io chiedo: non è possibile che la coppia raggiunga una maturazione tale di sentimenti da portare ad una situazione tipo: uno scopre un tradimento, l'altro si pente veramente e il primo dice: ok hai sbagliato, non importa, puó succedere. Ripartiamo. E si riparte senza troppi strascichi emotivi, paure ecc.
> lo scrivo perchè qualche giorno fa il mio ex dallo psicologo mi ha chiesto scusa per il suo comportamento e pr quello della sua famiglia, ha detto che non pensava che a me quella situazione pesasse tanto e ha detto che se dovessimo tornare insieme lui cambierebbe le cose. Questo è un tipo di tradimento che io dimenticherei volentieri anzi felicemente: ha sbagliato in passato ma per fortuna ha capito e non ricometterebbe lo stesso errore. Perchè siamo disposti a sorvolare felicemente su tradimenti protratti negli anni forse anche piú gravi delle relazioni extra tanto da perdonare i primi e non le seconde?
> ...


 Concordo in pieno,la differenza è che con un tradimento fidico e come se qualcuno entrasse in casa tua e la userebbe per farci i propri comodi,è il possesse,la cosa più dura da digerire.Io non l'ho digerita infatti ho chiuso totalmente


----------



## tesla (30 Settembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> L'amante mi chiama dicendomi che per lei era stato solo sesso e si eclissa piú veloce della luce. Lui parla di sentimenti, ci rimane male, non si capisce come ragiona ma è disperato e dice che vuole solo me. Io annullo il matrimonio e tanti saluti a tutti. Vado dallo psicologo per non trascinarmi dietro la cosa negli anni e lui, come tutti, mi dice che tutti lo fanno e che bisogna comprendere le motivazioni ed eventualmente perdonare. Io perdono tutto ma di stare ancora insieme come prima non se ne parla. Famiglie, amici e conoscenti mi chiedono di non buttare una storia di 9 anni. Io mi sento di non buttare nulla....semmai dovrei andare a cercare questa storia nell'immondizia, ripulirla, risistemarla a spese mie e farla di nuovo funzionare. Ma non ho intenzione di farlo perchè non ne capisco il motivo. Io ho amato e ho fatto di tutto per questo ragazzo...ma adesso intraprendere un percorso di dolore per continuare a stargli accanto proprio non me la sento. Lo psicologo dice che tutti possiamo scivolare e questo lo capisco. Peró, mi chiedo, se quando capisco che piove e facendo le scale posso scivolare, non è meglio prendere l'ascensore? Mi spiego meglio: perchè andare con una che poi non ti alza nulla per poi rendersi conto che si amava di piú la compagna della vita? Non sarebbe piú logico chiedersi se la nuova arrivata costituisce l'occasione della vita o una semplice scopata prima di andarci? Poi magari uno ci va lo stesso...peró almeno con cognizione di causa che sta sputando su tutto il resto per un diamante...non per un sasso trovato in spiaggia.


mi piaci, sei una grande.
continua per la tua strada, con la saggezza innata che hai e con l'immensa forza di volontà.
mi sento di dirti che hai fatto bene


----------



## MaiPiú (30 Settembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Anch'io ci ho ragionato molto dopo lo scoppio della bomba. Ci ho pensato e ripensato, guardandomi in giro, e poi sono giunta alla conclusione, e ne sono convinta, che, molto semplicemente, chi nasce tondo non muore quadrato.
> Cosa significa?
> Che sono vissuta finora con dei principi che ho ritenuto sempre validi e consoni alla mia personalità e che non sono incline, per natura, alle avventure. Non mi posso forzare, sarebbe un disastro e ne uscirei molto male.
> Anch'io avevo un ideale d'amore perfetto e la clamorosa smentita mi ha fatto precipitare nel baratro e non avrò più verità assolute su chi non posso esercitare il controllo perché non è me stesso, ma posso sapere senza ombra di dubbio ciò che sono io e quello che voglio dalla vita.
> ...


Mi piace molto quello che scrivi, come lo scrivi e la forza d'animo che lascia trasparire.
Fino a qualche mese fa anche io la pensavo cosí e, molto probabilmente, tra qualche mese, una volta guarite le ferite, la penseró ancora cosí.
Adesso non vorrei che il mio cuore stia sbagliando. Non vorrei che sia piú facile perdonare altri tipi di tradimento perchè non riguardano noi stesse. Se mio marito lavora sempre e non fa nulla in casa sta consegnando se stesso al suo lavoro. Io non mi sognerei mai di entrare in crisi perchè lui dedica tempo, energie ecc. al suo datore di lavoro. Invece entro in crisi e mollo tutto se dedica tempo, energie ecc ad un'altra donna. E il cuore va in frantumi. Ma poi mi dico è giusto che il mio cuore venga ferito a morte da queste cose? Il mio fidanzato, come tutti immagino, mi ha tradito di nascosto per motivi suoi egoistici. Per una sua crisi personale. Lui ha tradito prima di tutto se stesso, poi la coppia. Non ha tradito me. Non è andato con un'altra donna per ferire me...figurati lo faceva di nascosto per non farmelo sapere. Non è venuto a dirmi: "senti, ho un'altra, addio!". Ha pensato che un'altra donna in quel momento gli piaceva e valeva la pena iniziare una storia con lei, non ha pensato che la cosa potesse ferirmi perché non era rivolta a ferire me....ritorniamo lí...io neanche dovevo sapere.
Poi invece ho scoperto e rieccoci con tutto quello che dici tu:rivalità, gelosia, svalutazione di se ecc. ecc.
Peró vedi quel giorno che è scoppiata la bomba ho detto alcune cose di getto...ed oggi forse hanno un senso.
nel bel mezzo di un litigio che puoi ben immaginare ho avuto un attimo di serenità e gli ho detto: bene, hai una relazione con questa collega. Ma fammi capire una cosa....come funziona? Lei scopa solo? Guarda te lo chiedo perchè qui ci sarebbe una casa da pulire, un sacco di panni da lavare, ci sarebbe da cucinare per i tuoi amici quando vuoi fare le cene, ci sarebbe da guidare quando usciamo e magari tu vuoi farti un bicchiere di vino in piú...sai, queste cose comportano un sacco di lavoro e adesso immagino che dovrebbe farle lei perchè io me ne vado in vacanza". Ho disdetto il matrimonio, ho prenotato lo psicologo e anche una bella vacanza ad agosto. Certo sono stata male ma non ho permesso al mio cuore o cervello di pensare che un'altra donna è meglio di me....una che prende i minuti rubati di un'uomo che sta per sposarsi solo per fare sesso, puó essere migliore di me? Non credo proprio, anche perchè lui adesso non sarebbe cosí pentito e desideroso di ricucire tutto.
Forse lui si era messo in testa che dalla vita si puó avere tutto, forse certe persone, dopo tanti anni danno per scontato quello che hanno e non penserebbero mai di perderlo. Forse era convinto di avere vicino una Santa donna molto forte, in grado di fare tutto, di gestire tutto e sopportare tutto. E forse aveva vicino una donna che vedeva solo i suoi lati positivi, che era fermamente convinta che lui non l'avrebbe mai tradita. Il brutto è che tutti, invece, siamo fatti di lati positivi e lati negativi. Per quanto esaltiamo i primi e nascondiamo i secondi, purtroppo siamo umani e per questo fallibili.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Settembre 2013)

Intanto un abbraccio e un benvenuta a MaiPiù . 

La risposta che ti do è rabbiosa, non penderne conto ma lo stesso fatto di scriverla mi fa sfogare.

Continua la tua strada e arriva ai tuoi obiettivi, saranno anche quelli che ti faranno maturare e diventare indipendente.

Nel frattempo dì al tuo ex ragazzo di raccontare d'avanti a te il tradimento subito ai suoi genitori. Tanto ti ha detto che sono cose che succedono, no? 

Nel frattempo vediamo se ne è capace e possibilmente in un futuro con questo ragazzo avrai una carta in più da sbattere in faccia a quei genitori che non sanno mai farsi i fatti propri. 

Nel frattempo ancora i genitori cominceranno a conoscere il loro figlio e a conoscerlo meglio.


----------



## Homer (30 Settembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Buongiorno,
> per prima cosa voglio ringraziare di cuore tutti voi per l'interessamento e l'impegno che avete profuso nel darmi risposte molto comprensive.
> Ho davvero sentito la vostra vicinanza e per me in questo momento è di grande aiuto.
> 
> ...



Scusami se mi intrometto senza dare un contributo al tuo 3D, ma nella parole che hai scritto in neretto mi ci ritrovo come una fotocopia e le ho lette e rilette e mi è venuta una malinconia addosso da paura......mo vado alla macchinetta del caffè e mi strafogo di CAFFE' CORTO (NON DA RESTO )


----------



## Homer (30 Settembre 2013)

anzi........un mio contributo lo lascio.Io ho tradito per vendetta dopo un tradimento subito da mia moglie, quel tipo di tradimento che prima ho sottolineato in neretto, quel tradimento che lei definisce _"una grossa cazzata"_, io ti amo e voglio stare tutta la vita con te, per me sei unico; e non sai che cavolo fare, sei li immobile, incazzato perchè hai la sensazione che il cerino sia rimasto in mano a te, che se prendi la decisione di lasciarla ti senti colpevole di avere sfasciato la famiglia (ma lei dov'era quando tradiva?), brutta cosa. Rivorresti la moglie di prima ma lei non c'è più e mai tornerà, pensi che la persona con cui hai condiviso una vita e che hai idealizzato all'estremo è solo una _normalissima_ persona come tante e fa un male cane.
Il mio tradimento, come più spesso ribadito qui dentro, è stato solo una gran bella stupidaggine, perchè mi sono violentato l'anima per perpetrarlo, perchè non è/era nel mio carattere tradire, perchè fatto nel momento sbagliato con la persona sbgliata. Non mi sento in colpa nei confronti di mia moglie perchè nei suoi confronti ho ancora tanta rabbia ed è passato già un'anno e mezzo dalla scoperta.


----------



## Leda (30 Settembre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> anzi........un mio contributo lo lascio.Io ho tradito per vendetta dopo un tradimento subito da mia moglie, quel tipo di tradimento che prima ho sottolineato in neretto, quel tradimento che lei definisce _"una grossa cazzata"_, io ti amo e voglio stare tutta la vita con te, per me sei unico; e non sai che cavolo fare, sei li immobile, incazzato perchè hai la sensazione che il cerino sia rimasto in mano a te, che se prendi la decisione di lasciarla ti senti colpevole di avere sfasciato la famiglia (ma lei dov'era quando tradiva?), brutta cosa. Rivorresti la moglie di prima ma lei non c'è più e mai tornerà, pensi che la persona con cui hai condiviso una vita e che hai idealizzato all'estremo è solo una _normalissima_ persona come tante e fa un male cane.
> Il mio tradimento, come più spesso ribadito qui dentro, è stato solo una gran bella stupidaggine, perchè mi sono violentato l'anima per perpetrarlo, perchè non è/era nel mio carattere tradire, perchè fatto nel momento sbagliato con la persona sbgliata. Non mi sento in colpa nei confronti di mia moglie perchè nei suoi confronti ho ancora tanta rabbia ed è passato già un'anno e mezzo dalla scoperta.


Alle volte anche la vita NON DA RESTO


----------



## Homer (30 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Alle volte anche la vita NON DA RESTO


Verde mio :up:


----------



## Leda (30 Settembre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Verde mio :up:


Grazie Homer!
Eri proprio la persona adatta per dare una testimonianza a MaiPiù.
Ma il tuo sgomento iniziale, con relativa fuga alla macchinetta del caffè, mi hanno fatto così ridere... Era come vederti


----------



## zanna (30 Settembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Cerco di uscire da un tradimento e non trovo la via.
> Vi racconto: tanti anni fa avevo un fidanzato per il quale stravedevo, un bel giorno scopro un tradimento che lo vede protagonista insieme ad una mia (piú o meno) cara amica. Io chiudo la storia, lui è pentito, riprovo per un mese a stare con lui ma io sono ai primi esami di università e non ho piú concentrazione, soffro e piango. Decido di pensare al mio futuro, voglio una laurea e chiudo definitivamente la storia. Mi impegno in tutto e per tutto nei miei progetti e ne esco fuori. Poi passano gli anni, qualche storia poco importante fino a quando non mi fidanzo con un ragazzo con il quale sto per 9 anni. Con questo ragazzo sto bene, mi fido ciecamente, è il classico bravo ragazzo, non mi fa mancare nulla. Unico neo: la sua famiglia è troppo invadente e pressante, vogliono da me un lavoro fisso, vogliono un matrimonio in Chiesa, vogliono un nipote il prima possibile. Io vengo da giurisprudenza per cui non posso dare loro queste cose: devo fare la pratica forense, poi l'esame di abilitazione, poi cercare in qualche modo di racimolare soldi per arrivare a fine mese, almeno i primi tempi. Non è un percorso facile ma voglio restare fedele ai miei sogni. Loro mi mettono ansia e io ne parlo con il mio ragazzo ma lui non si rende bene conto del mio disagio. C'è anche da dire che i suoi familiari sono subdoli: in sua presenza non fanno pressioni, quando sono sola invece si danno alla pazza gioia. Io mi lamento e lui non capisce la serietà delle mie lamentele. Mi mettono ansia per le questioni di lavoro e io a volte sbrocco con lui perchè talvolta arrivo a pensare di non farcela, che forse loro hanno ragione e che dovrei trovarmi un lavoretto tranquillo tipo commessa o operaia che mi permetta di sposarmi e fare figli. Poi mi riprendo e, piú testarda che mai, non voglio abbandonare i miei sacrifici. Negli ultimi anni, intanto, ricevo una piccola eredità e con qualche soldo che i suoi hanno di risparmi compriamo un appartamentino. Le pressioni si fanno sempre peggiori...ora hanno anche la motivazione che per farci sposare hanno contribuito al nostro acquisto. Io cerco di sopravvivere, lo amo, nei fine settimana lavoro nei ristoranti o come commessa nei supermercati, per lui non è un problema perchè allena una squadra di calcio e non è libero la domenica. Cerco di stargli vicino, cerco di pagare piú che posso, cerco di portare avanti il mio lavoro in studio...a volte ho attacchi di ansia ma tengo duro e penso che insieme possiamo farcela e che tutto si sistemerà. Non avremo un mutuo da pagare e questo potrà rendere piú vivibile la nostra vita futura. Lo scorso San Valentino(2013) io gli faccio una cena a sorpresa nel piccolo appartamentino nuovo con le candele accese (non avevamo ancora la luce) e ne esce una serata bellissima. Lui mi regala un anello, mi chiede di sposarlo a dicembre prossimo (2013). Io felice rispondo di si. Iniziamo subito il corso prematrimoniale che termina ad aprile. Il 30 aprile, dopo cena, casualmente sono presente quando riceve un messaggio che subito cancella. Indago e scopro che si vede con una sua collega molto piú grande di noi (io ho 34 anni, lui 35 lei intorno ai 47 anni).


Solo una cosa
:abbraccio:


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Settembre 2013)

MaiPiù, il tuo intervento mi ha fatto tremare le gambe. Ci sono dentro troppe cose che vorrei commentare, ma in sostanza sottoscrivo la tua forma mentis ed invidio la tua lucidità. Il fatto è che io sono un traditore. Che non si è ancora rivelato. E quello che ho fatto, a distanza di anni, mi sta ammazzando. Dunque, mi accodo ad un suggerimento: sii te stessa, non pensare di essere sbagliata, non fare (deliberatamente) nulla che non ti faccia sentire a posto con te stessa. Non sono nessuno per dare un giudizio sul tuo caso (anche se io, più che per ogni altra cosa, sarei sclerato per la famiglia di lui), ma concordo sull'opinione che una soluzione univoca non c'è.
Da quando sono arrivato, questa piccola comunità si sta prendendo cura di me. Sto trovando comprensione, dialogo e conforto. Anche se sono in torto marcio. E questo solo perchè mi trovo tra persone che conoscono (bene) il dolore. Leggendoti pensavo che al tuo posto potrebbe esserci la mia compagna, ed io stesso parteggerei per lei, se quello che ho dentro dovesse arrivare a coinvolgerla. Ma tu sembri così padrona di te stessa che forse non hai nemmeno bisogno che qualcun altro prenda le tue parti, basterebbe che lo facessi tu. Che è la cosa più difficile, d'altra parte. Ma è l'unica soluzione che mi viene in mente.
Benvenuta, anche se ti auguro di non rimanere troppo a lungo.


----------



## MaiPiú (30 Settembre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> anzi........un mio contributo lo lascio.Io ho tradito per vendetta dopo un tradimento subito da mia moglie, quel tipo di tradimento che prima ho sottolineato in neretto, quel tradimento che lei definisce _"una grossa cazzata"_, io ti amo e voglio stare tutta la vita con te, per me sei unico; e non sai che cavolo fare, sei li immobile, incazzato perchè hai la sensazione che il cerino sia rimasto in mano a te, che se prendi la decisione di lasciarla ti senti colpevole di avere sfasciato la famiglia (ma lei dov'era quando tradiva?), brutta cosa. Rivorresti la moglie di prima ma lei non c'è più e mai tornerà, pensi che la persona con cui hai condiviso una vita e che hai idealizzato all'estremo è solo una _normalissima_ persona come tante e fa un male cane.
> Il mio tradimento, come più spesso ribadito qui dentro, è stato solo una gran bella stupidaggine, perchè mi sono violentato l'anima per perpetrarlo, perchè non è/era nel mio carattere tradire, perchè fatto nel momento sbagliato con la persona sbgliata. Non mi sento in colpa nei confronti di mia moglie perchè nei suoi confronti ho ancora tanta rabbia ed è passato già un'anno e mezzo dalla scoperta.


Quoto te ma ringrazio tutti per avermi accolta con tanto affetto.

È una normalissima persona...io penso che siamo tutti normalissime persone, che non possiamo dare al nostro compagno/a la responsabilità di essere ció che noi abbiamo idealizzato.
chi vorrebbe essere una persona perfetta che non sbaglia mai? Chi vorrebbe assumersi le responsabilità che ció comporta?
lei ha sbagliato, tu hai sbagliato...io non conosco la vostra situazione, ma non sarebbe il caso di cominciare a dire: ok, tutti possiamo sbagliare, magari iniziamo insieme a cercare di non farlo piú? E soprattutto, iniziamo a goderci la vita un pó senza pensieri che è tanto breve? Ti va se ci perdoniamo?


----------



## MaiPiú (30 Settembre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> MaiPiù, il tuo intervento mi ha fatto tremare le gambe. Ci sono dentro troppe cose che vorrei commentare, ma in sostanza sottoscrivo la tua forma mentis ed invidio la tua lucidità. Il fatto è che io sono un traditore. Che non si è ancora rivelato. E quello che ho fatto, a distanza di anni, mi sta ammazzando. Dunque, mi accodo ad un suggerimento: sii te stessa, non pensare di essere sbagliata, non fare (deliberatamente) nulla che non ti faccia sentire a posto con te stessa. Non sono nessuno per dare un giudizio sul tuo caso (anche se io, più che per ogni altra cosa, sarei sclerato per la famiglia di lui), ma concordo sull'opinione che una soluzione univoca non c'è.
> Da quando sono arrivato, questa piccola comunità si sta prendendo cura di me. Sto trovando comprensione, dialogo e conforto. Anche se sono in torto marcio. E questo solo perchè mi trovo tra persone che conoscono (bene) il dolore. Leggendoti pensavo che al tuo posto potrebbe esserci la mia compagna, ed io stesso parteggerei per lei, se quello che ho dentro dovesse arrivare a coinvolgerla. Ma tu sembri così padrona di te stessa che forse non hai nemmeno bisogno che qualcun altro prenda le tue parti, basterebbe che lo facessi tu. Che è la cosa più difficile, d'altra parte. Ma è l'unica soluzione che mi viene in mente.
> Benvenuta, anche se ti auguro di non rimanere troppo a lungo.


Grazie per il benvenuta e per le tue parole.
io non porto rancore a chi tradisce, porto rancore alle nostre mentalità che ci inchiodano nella sofferenza che il tradimento lascia dietro.
dalle tue parole si legge chiaramente che sei pentito ma, credimi, non devi farti pregiudicare la vita da un errore. 
Secondo me dovresti iniziare a pensarlo come un singolo errore, come un qualcosa circoscritto e limitato nel tempo.
tu sei un'altra persona adesso, sei solo un uomo che ha commesso un errore ma che non lo protrarrà per tutta la vita.
non é una macchia indelebile, non é qualcosa di irreparabile, é solo che in un determinato momento hai fatto una cosa convinto che andava bene ma poi ti sei reso conto che non era cosí. Forse ti serviva per capire cosa provavi davvero per la tua compagna, forse ti serviva per sentirti piú umano, forse nella tua relazione c'era qualcosa che non andava...queste cose magari devi ragionarle tu e magari puoi anche perdonarti da solo.
Io ti auguro di perdonarti e di avere tanta serenità per goderti la felicità con la tua compagna.
scusami se il mio post ti ha turbato, chiedo scusa a tutti, a volte scrivo di getto...


----------



## Horny (30 Settembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Buongiorno,
> per prima cosa voglio ringraziare di cuore tutti voi per l'interessamento e l'impegno che avete profuso nel darmi risposte molto comprensive.
> Ho davvero sentito la vostra vicinanza e per me in questo momento è di grande aiuto.
> 
> ...


ti faccio una domanda, e ti chiedo di non rispondere di getto.
lo psicologo quanta parte ha in queste tue riflessioni?
ti sei chiesta come la penseresti se non ci andassi?


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Settembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> lei ha sbagliato, tu hai sbagliato...io non conosco la vostra situazione, ma non sarebbe il caso di cominciare a dire: ok, tutti possiamo sbagliare, magari iniziamo insieme a cercare di non farlo piú? E soprattutto, iniziamo a goderci la vita un pó senza pensieri che è tanto breve? Ti va se ci perdoniamo?





> io non porto rancore a chi tradisce, porto rancore alle nostre mentalità che ci inchiodano nella sofferenza che il tradimento lascia dietro.
> dalle tue parole si legge chiaramente che sei pentito ma, credimi, non devi farti pregiudicare la vita da un errore.
> Secondo me dovresti iniziare a pensarlo come un singolo errore, come un qualcosa circoscritto e limitato nel tempo.
> tu sei un'altra persona adesso, sei solo un uomo che ha commesso un errore ma che non lo protrarrà per tutta la vita.
> ...


Non ti preoccupare per il turbamento, ci sta tutto. Invece, quoto tutto ciò per cui ti abbraccerei. Grazie.


----------



## disincantata (30 Settembre 2013)

Certo che sbagliare e' umano. Pero' ci sono errori che sconvolgono la vita di chi gli sbagli altrui li subisce e spesso neppure li scopre e vive una vita falsa a sua insaputa. Se tu sei riuscita a perdonarlo e sei pronta a ricominciare con lui ti auguro il meglio. Oppure non ho capito niente?


----------



## MaiPiú (30 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> ti faccio una domanda, e ti chiedo di non rispondere di getto.
> lo psicologo quanta parte ha in queste tue riflessioni?
> ti sei chiesta come la penseresti se non ci andassi?


Prometto che non sto rispondendo di getto.
lo psicologo ha una parte importante, è un professionista nel suo ambito come spero di esserlo un giorno io nel mio, pertanto lo rispetto e lo stimo. Ho sentito che da sola non ne sarei uscita e ho deciso di chiedere aiuto, tuttavia, gran parte dei miei ragionamenti sono frutto della capra che è in me. 
Con all'attivo due tradimenti subiti, due storie importanti finite in questo modo ho contribuito ad alzare le medie delle statistiche dei tradimenti in Italia...uno alla fine ci vuole anche capire qualcosa.
peró ti dico una cosa: non sono una persona che va dallo psicologo e assorbe tutto per vero.
anzi, non credo a nulla, per cui ho letto libri, ho letto forum, ho letto testimonianze, ho persino letto pareri chiesti da altri a psicologi on line...tutto questo perché non voglio soffrire per qualcosa che non mi appartiene...o meglio per qualcosa che ad oggi forse arrivo a pensare che non ne valga la pena.
il mio è un percorso e non só dove porterà...ma non certo a restare immobile a soffrire.
detto questo ti dico di piú dello psicologo: su tante cose cozziamo alla grande.
se avessi preso per buono tutto quello che apprendo nelle sue sedute sarei convinta che il tradimento é subito perdonabile e avrei già comprato l'abito bianco. Invece non é cosí. 
Muovo le rotelle del cervello continuamente perché ho deciso che MaiPiú in vita mia soffriró per un tradimento.


----------



## Innominata (30 Settembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Di positivo: che sbagliare è umano. Che è vero che tutti viviamo con la volontà di tenere sotto controllo tutto, ma quando siamo da soli, imposizione su imposizione, ci riusciamo. Quando siamo in coppia questo è impossibile da fare. Il tradimento è un errore poco comprensibile da parte di chi non lo farebbe mai. Per questo molliamo tutto e ce ne andiamo. E se noi fedeli iniziassimo a pensare che anche noi possiamo sbagliare? Non diventeremo persone piú comprensive e meno rigide? Non migliorerebbero i rapporti che abbiamo con gli altri?
> 
> Ti faccio un esempio: se io ho solo l'idea dell'amore perfetto non dovrei perdonare nessun tipo di tradimento. Ora: noi parliamo di tradimento qui come relazione sentimentale/sessuale con un'altra persona esterna alla coppia. Ma nella coppia non esiste solo questo tipo di tradimento, ne esistono molti: quando il mio fidanzato mi dice che vuole stare con me e facciamo un corso prematrimoniale in cui ci promettiamo fedeltà, sostegno reciproco, condivisione ecc. e io gli dico di proteggermi dalle intromissioni della sua famiglia e lui non capisce bene, non gli sembra grave e non fa niente, non è questa una forma di tradimento? Quando si sentono in giro donne sposate con prole a carico che si lamentano dei propri mariti che non fanno nulla in casa, che pensano solo a lavorare, non è questo un tradimento? Ma nessuno butta tutto all'aria perchè un marito non sparecchia la tavola, io stessa litigavo per le ingerenze della sua famiglia ma non ho buttato tutto all'aria, ho cercato di parlare/litigare per fargli comprendere i suoi errori. Lo stavo facendo. Poi la bomba ed ho chiuso la storia. Con il tradimento di tipo relazione extra oggetto di questo forum, invece, soffriamo, chiudiamo la relazione, torniamo indietro, amiamo, non perdoniamo...è tutto un casino. Io chiedo: non è possibile che la coppia raggiunga una maturazione tale di sentimenti da portare ad una situazione tipo: uno scopre un tradimento, l'altro si pente veramente e il primo dice: ok hai sbagliato, non importa, puó succedere. Ripartiamo. E si riparte senza troppi strascichi emotivi, paure ecc.
> lo scrivo perchè qualche giorno fa il mio ex dallo psicologo mi ha chiesto scusa per il suo comportamento e pr quello della sua famiglia, ha detto che non pensava che a me quella situazione pesasse tanto e ha detto che se dovessimo tornare insieme lui cambierebbe le cose. Questo è un tipo di tradimento che io dimenticherei volentieri anzi felicemente: ha sbagliato in passato ma per fortuna ha capito e non ricometterebbe lo stesso errore. Perchè siamo disposti a sorvolare felicemente su tradimenti protratti negli anni forse anche piú gravi delle relazioni extra tanto da perdonare i primi e non le seconde?
> ...


Il tuo discorso mi interessa molto, anche se su qualcosa ho un mio sentire (sentito) abbastanza preciso. Secondo me il tradimento attraverso una relazione adulterina e' il tradimento-stoppino che illumina la stanza in penombra, o tenuta in penombra. Più' che evocare del tutto la circoscrizione di un territorio, lo illumina. E se quella che viene illuminata e' la stanza degli orrori, la stanza in cui sono stipati tutti gli altri tradimenti,  li' sono dolori...e' lo spazio, così posso dire, entro il quale le battute della vita di coppia possono suonare del loro suono più squillante. Ci sono tradimenti particolarmente illuminanti perché portano a forme di conoscenza, e naturalmente questa può avere un doppio taglio, può essere strutturante o devastante, con conseguenze e scelte opposte. Per farle, bisognerebbe del tradimento in qualche modo farne buon uso, acquistarne dei talenti, e farli fruttare, come nella parabola. 
Io credo che il suo provvidenziale tradimento-stoppino in quello che ti ha mostrato possa farti strada attraverso nuovi itinerari di te, e darti nuovi talenti che puoi far fruttare.


----------



## disincantata (30 Settembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Di positivo: che sbagliare è umano. Che è vero che tutti viviamo con la volontà di tenere sotto controllo tutto, ma quando siamo da soli, imposizione su imposizione, ci riusciamo. Quando siamo in coppia questo è impossibile da fare. Il tradimento è un errore poco comprensibile da parte di chi non lo farebbe mai. Per questo molliamo tutto e ce ne andiamo. E se noi fedeli iniziassimo a pensare che anche noi possiamo sbagliare? Non diventeremo persone piú comprensive e meno rigide? Non migliorerebbero i rapporti che abbiamo con gli altri?
> 
> Ti faccio un esempio: se io ho solo l'idea dell'amore perfetto non dovrei perdonare nessun tipo di tradimento. Ora: noi parliamo di tradimento qui come relazione sentimentale/sessuale con un'altra persona esterna alla coppia. Ma nella coppia non esiste solo questo tipo di tradimento, ne esistono molti: quando il mio fidanzato mi dice che vuole stare con me e facciamo un corso prematrimoniale in cui ci promettiamo fedeltà, sostegno reciproco, condivisione ecc. e io gli dico di proteggermi dalle intromissioni della sua famiglia e lui non capisce bene, non gli sembra grave e non fa niente, non è questa una forma di tradimento? Quando si sentono in giro donne sposate con prole a carico che si lamentano dei propri mariti che non fanno nulla in casa, che pensano solo a lavorare, non è questo un tradimento? Ma nessuno butta tutto all'aria perchè un marito non sparecchia la tavola, io stessa litigavo per le ingerenze della sua famiglia ma non ho buttato tutto all'aria, ho cercato di parlare/litigare per fargli comprendere i suoi errori. Lo stavo facendo. Poi la bomba ed ho chiuso la storia. Con il tradimento di tipo relazione extra oggetto di questo forum, invece, soffriamo, chiudiamo la relazione, torniamo indietro, amiamo, non perdoniamo...è tutto un casino. Io chiedo: non è possibile che la coppia raggiunga una maturazione tale di sentimenti da portare ad una situazione tipo: uno scopre un tradimento, l'altro si pente veramente e il primo dice: ok hai sbagliato, non import http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/19423-una-mano-addormentata?p=1194451#post1194451 a, puó succedere. Ripartiamo. E si riparte senza troppi strascichi emotivi, paure ecc.
> lo scrivo perchè qualche giorno fa il mio ex dallo psicologo mi ha chiesto scusa per il suo comportamento e pr quello della sua famiglia, ha detto che non pensava che a me quella situazione pesasse tanto e ha detto che se dovessimo tornare insieme lui cambierebbe le cose. Questo è un tipo di tradimento che io dimenticherei volentieri anzi felicemente: ha sbagliato in passato ma per fortuna ha capito e non ricometterebbe lo stesso errore. Perchè siamo disposti a sorvolare felicemente su tradimenti protratti negli anni forse anche piú gravi delle relazioni extra tanto da perdonare i primi e non penso è solo per capire me e gli altri. Per un confronto. Non sto dicendo che voglio sesso a tutti i costi con il primo che capita. Sto solo dicendo che mi sono tenuta ben lontana da certe cose e sto valutando se sia stata la scelta migliore.


Perche' un conto sono le disattenzioni le piccole avversita' della convivenza altro e' scoprire che hanno avuto una doppia vita. Che ci abbracciavano dicendo di amarci e contemporanramente facevano sesso e magari amavano l'altra. Sono due ambiti opposti. La sua famiglia potevi contrastarla tu. Ci sono riuscita io con mio suocero che era un padre padrone fascists e prepotente. Mentre non ho potuto fare niente contro un lungo tradimento mai confessato.
A mio marito avevo perdonato cose gravissime che hanno danneggiato la famiglia economicamente e moralmente non il lungo tradimento .
Rivelatomi dalla squallida.
Ora comincio a fregarmene ma non perdono.


----------



## Sole (30 Settembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Adesso abbiamo parlato a lungo, non stiamo insieme, lui dice che ha capito perchè mi arrabbiavo per quello che mi diceva la sua famiglia, che è disposto a cambiare e, se necessario, a ridurre al minimo i rapporti con i suoi. Andiamo insieme dallo psicologo ma io sto male. Mi fanno innervosire quando entrambi (lui e lo psicologo) *mi ripetono che è perdonabile, che puó succedere e che tutto si sistema*. La verità è che sono stanca di sopportare sempre, sopportare tutto, dover buttare giú le umiliazioni per poi ottenere solo dopo che gli altri capiscano. E se adesso lo facessi io? Lui si renderebbe conto di quanto mi sta facendo soffrire??


Ciao. Innanzitutto mi spiace tanto per la tua storia.
 Poi vorrei dirti che mi lascia davvero perplessa questo psicologo che minimizza e ti suggerisce quello che puoi tollerare o meno.
Un po' di anni di terapia mi hanno insegnato che un terapeuta può farti riflettere su aspetti 'razionali' che, al di là del dolore dell'impatto della scoperta, è bene tenere presenti se si vuole valutare in modo lucido la situazione... ma non credo spetti a lui né al tuo fidanzato decidere cosa è perdonabile e cosa no.

Penso che tu debba aspettare che la rabbia diminuisca, in modo da poter analizzare la situazione con più obiettività: è giusto anche mettersi nei panni di chi tradisce, se si vuole capire davvero.

Poi, il passo successivo, è capire i tuoi sentimenti e valutarli per ciò che sono, senza colpevolizzarti, senza forzarti. Semplicemente ascoltandoli.

Solo in questo modo capirai se per te questo tradimento è accettabile o meno, con tutte le conseguenze che seguiranno.


----------



## Diletta (1 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Ciao. Innanzitutto mi spiace tanto per la tua storia.
> Poi vorrei dirti che mi lascia davvero perplessa questo psicologo che minimizza e ti suggerisce quello che puoi tollerare o meno.
> Un po' di anni di terapia mi hanno insegnato che un terapeuta può farti riflettere su aspetti 'razionali' che, al di là del dolore dell'impatto della scoperta, è bene tenere presenti se si vuole valutare in modo lucido la situazione... ma non credo spetti a lui né al tuo fidanzato decidere cosa è perdonabile e cosa no.
> 
> ...



Veramente illuminante!
Ti quoto in tutto


----------



## Diletta (1 Ottobre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> anzi........un mio contributo lo lascio.Io ho tradito per vendetta dopo un tradimento subito da mia moglie, quel tipo di tradimento che prima ho sottolineato in neretto, quel tradimento che lei definisce _"una grossa cazzata"_, io ti amo e voglio stare tutta la vita con te, per me sei unico; e non sai che cavolo fare, sei li immobile, incazzato perchè hai la sensazione che il cerino sia rimasto in mano a te, che se prendi la decisione di lasciarla ti senti colpevole di avere sfasciato la famiglia (ma lei dov'era quando tradiva?), brutta cosa. Rivorresti la moglie di prima ma lei non c'è più e mai tornerà, pensi che la persona con cui hai condiviso una vita e che hai idealizzato all'estremo è solo una _normalissima_ persona come tante e fa un male cane.
> Il mio tradimento, come più spesso ribadito qui dentro, è stato solo una gran bella stupidaggine, perchè mi sono violentato l'anima per perpetrarlo, perchè non è/era nel mio carattere tradire, perchè fatto nel momento sbagliato con la persona sbgliata. Non mi sento in colpa nei confronti di mia moglie perchè nei suoi confronti ho ancora tanta rabbia ed è passato già un'anno e mezzo dalla scoperta.





MaiPiú ha detto:


> Quoto te ma ringrazio tutti per avermi accolta con tanto affetto.
> 
> È una normalissima persona...io penso che siamo tutti normalissime persone, che non possiamo dare al nostro compagno/a la responsabilità di essere ció che noi abbiamo idealizzato.
> chi vorrebbe essere una persona perfetta che non sbaglia mai? Chi vorrebbe assumersi le responsabilità che ció comporta?
> lei ha sbagliato, tu hai sbagliato...io non conosco la vostra situazione, ma non sarebbe il caso di cominciare a dire: ok, tutti possiamo sbagliare, magari iniziamo insieme a cercare di non farlo piú? E soprattutto, iniziamo a goderci la vita un pó senza pensieri che è tanto breve? Ti va se ci perdoniamo?




Maipiù, i tuoi ragionamenti sono giusti ed obiettivi, niente da ribattere.

Homer, però, ha scritto col cuore, con la parte emotiva di sé che non può essere disgiunta dalla persona. Esiste anche questo lato ed è difficile, se non impossibile, non ascoltarlo.
E' vero, fa un male cane realizzare che quella persona è "solo" una persona normale come tante altre.
Il fatto è che l'avevamo scelta perché, per noi, era speciale e spiccava sulle altre.


----------



## Homer (1 Ottobre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Maipiù, i tuoi ragionamenti sono giusti ed obiettivi, niente da ribattere.
> 
> Homer, però, ha scritto col cuore, con la parte emotiva di sé che non può essere disgiunta dalla persona. Esiste anche questo lato ed è difficile, se non impossibile, non ascoltarlo.
> E' vero, fa un male cane realizzare che quella persona è "solo" una persona normale come tante altre.
> Il fatto è che l'avevamo scelta perché, per noi, era speciale e spiccava sulle altre.


----------



## MaiPiú (1 Ottobre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Maipiù, i tuoi ragionamenti sono giusti ed obiettivi, niente da ribattere.
> 
> Homer, però, ha scritto col cuore, con la parte emotiva di sé che non può essere disgiunta dalla persona. Esiste anche questo lato ed è difficile, se non impossibile, non ascoltarlo.
> E' vero, fa un male cane realizzare che quella persona è "solo" una persona normale come tante altre.
> Il fatto è che l'avevamo scelta perché, per noi, era speciale e spiccava sulle altre.


Non dirmelo!
É solo che se ascolto il cuore non ne esco piú...


----------



## Leda (1 Ottobre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Maipiù, i tuoi ragionamenti sono giusti ed obiettivi, niente da ribattere.
> 
> Homer, però, ha scritto col cuore, con la parte emotiva di sé che non può essere disgiunta dalla persona. Esiste anche questo lato ed è difficile, se non impossibile, non ascoltarlo.
> *E' vero, fa un male cane realizzare che quella persona è "solo" una persona normale come tante altre.
> Il fatto è che l'avevamo scelta perché, per noi, era speciale e spiccava sulle altre*.


Il tradimento ha il potere di rendere 'normale', nel senso di ordinario come tanti, non solo chi tradisce, ma anche chi è tradito. Sul piano simbolico, almeno, lo scossone più forte è quello.
Due declassamenti in uno.

EDIT
Chissà, potrebbe anche essere liberatorio


----------



## Diletta (1 Ottobre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Il tradimento ha il potere di rendere 'normale', nel senso di ordinario come tanti, non solo chi tradisce, ma anche chi è tradito. Sul piano simbolico, almeno, lo scossone più forte è quello.
> Due declassamenti in uno.
> 
> EDIT
> Chissà, potrebbe anche essere liberatorio



Cara Leda, mi puoi spiegare meglio il concetto?
Io, in tutta modestia, mi sento ancora migliore di lui, migliore perché l'ho sempre rispettato e perché, quando siamo stati un po' in crisi, non ho preso la scorciatoia della distrazione dalla coppia.


----------



## Sole (1 Ottobre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Il tradimento ha il potere di rendere 'normale', nel senso di ordinario come tanti, non solo chi tradisce, ma anche chi è tradito. Sul piano simbolico, almeno, lo scossone più forte è quello.
> Due declassamenti in uno.
> 
> EDIT
> Chissà, potrebbe anche essere liberatorio





Diletta ha detto:


> Cara Leda, mi puoi spiegare meglio il concetto?
> Io, in tutta modestia, mi sento ancora migliore di lui, migliore perché l'ho sempre rispettato e perché, quando siamo stati un po' in crisi, non ho preso la scorciatoia della distrazione dalla coppia.


Forse Leda vuol dire che, 'normalizzando' l'altro, lo alleggeriamo di tutte quelle aspettative/responsabilità di cui l'abbiamo caricato? E che, 'normalizzando' noi stessi, scendiamo dal nostro ideale piedistallo e ci confrontiamo con l'immagine reale che l'altro ha di noi?

Leda, se ho detto cazzate picchiami


----------



## Diletta (1 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Non dirmelo!
> É solo che se ascolto il cuore non ne esco piú...



Paradossalmente, è proprio il cuore che invece può fare il miracolo di rivederlo con gli occhi dell'amore, ma al tempo stesso il cuore, inteso come emotività, ti farebbe sfare tutto se non ci fosse la razionalità a fermarlo.
E succede che si diventa un caleidoscopio di sensazioni, quando positive quando disastrose...penso che stia accadendo anche a te.
Ma toglimi una curiosità che non ho ben capito: se fate una terapia di coppia significa che non hai del tutto chiuso con lui, che c'è uno spiraglio o anche di più...


----------



## MaiPiú (1 Ottobre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Paradossalmente, è proprio il cuore che invece può fare il miracolo di rivederlo con gli occhi dell'amore, ma al tempo stesso il cuore, inteso come emotività, ti farebbe sfare tutto se non ci fosse la razionalità a fermarlo.
> E succede che si diventa un caleidoscopio di sensazioni, quando positive quando disastrose...penso che stia accadendo anche a te.
> Ma toglimi una curiosità che non ho ben capito: se fate una terapia di coppia significa che non hai del tutto chiuso con lui, che c'è uno spiraglio o anche di più...


No, non c'è lo spiraglio.
Voglio solo capire cosa succede nella testa di chi 2 mesi prima ti vuole sposare e 2 mesi dopo si fa beccare "intontito" da un'altra.
Penso che una spiegazione ci debba essere, vado ragionando in questi termini perchè non sono stata 9 anni con una persona dedita al tradimento o stupida, di questo ne sono certa.
Voglio dare una risposta a questa domanda: è cosí facile cadere in tentazione anche in un momento che va tutto a gonfie vele?
non voglio vivere la mia vita futura con il pensiero che ogni occasione sia buona per soffrire...i momenti belli me li vorró pur godere...

Intanto, per non saper ne leggere ne scrivere, esco, cerco di divertirmi e investo su me stessa...poi il tempo provvederà...


----------



## zanna (1 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Forse Leda vuol dire che, 'normalizzando' l'altro, lo alleggeriamo di tutte quelle aspettative/responsabilità di cui l'abbiamo caricato? E che, 'normalizzando' noi stessi, scendiamo dal nostro ideale piedistallo e ci confrontiamo con l'immagine reale che l'altro ha di noi?
> 
> Leda, se ho detto cazzate picchiami


Mah non sono sicuro. Normalizzare un traditore significa più probabilmente spogliarlo di quella veste di color oro che gli avevamo ritagliato a misura nel momento in cui lo abbiamo scelto. Normalizzare l'altro (il tradito)? Che significa? Ha un senso? In questi casi ci sono diverse vie:
1- il tradito manda a hahare il traditore fregandose delle conseguenze subito dopo aver scoperto (o dopo che l'altro ha confessato) .... qualcuno potrebbe dire che è umano e non è riuscito a sostenere l'onta;
2- il tradito manda a hahare il traditore fregandose un pò delle conseguenze dopo un certo lasso di tempo aver scoperto (o dopo che l'altro ha confessato) .... qualcuno potrebbe dire che è umano e non è riuscito a perdonare;
3- il tradito cerca di ricucire il telo strappato ma in questo caso non si scende da un piedistallo ma ci si inerpica in una salita talmente dura che solo pochi riescono ad arrivare in cima (senza considerare che l'altro dovrebbe dare una mano .... seeeee).
Tutto dipende dai punti di vista beninteso e le possibili vie sono sicuramente di più ....


----------



## Sole (1 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Mah non sono sicuro. Normalizzare un traditore significa più probabilmente spogliarlo di quella veste di color oro che gli avevamo ritagliato a misura nel momento in cui lo abbiamo scelto. *Normalizzare l'altro (il tradito)? Che significa? Ha un senso?* In questi casi ci sono diverse vie:
> 1- il tradito manda a hahare il traditore fregandose delle conseguenze subito dopo aver scoperto (o dopo che l'altro ha confessato) .... qualcuno potrebbe dire che è umano e non è riuscito a sostenere l'onta;
> 2- il tradito manda a hahare il traditore fregandose un pò delle conseguenze dopo un certo lasso di tempo aver scoperto (o dopo che l'altro ha confessato) .... qualcuno potrebbe dire che è umano e non è riuscito a perdonare;
> 3- il tradito cerca di ricucire il telo strappato ma in questo caso non si scende da un piedistallo ma ci si inerpica in una salita talmente dura che solo pochi riescono ad arrivare in cima (senza considerare che l'altro dovrebbe dare una mano .... seeeee).
> Tutto dipende dai punti di vista beninteso e le possibili vie sono sicuramente di più ....


A prescindere da come ho elaborato il tradimento, posso dirti come mai mi sono sentita 'normalizzata' in quanto 'tradita'.

Ho fatto i conti col fatto che il mio ex marito desiderasse altre donne al punto da mettere a repentaglio il nostro matrimonio per andarci a letto. Che, per quanto mi abbia sempre desiderata, forse io non ero tutto per lui.
Ho fatto i conti con la mia femminilità mettendomi per la prima volta a confronto con altre donne e mettendo in conto di poterne uscire perdente.
Ho fatto i conti con lo schiaffo doloroso che mi ha inflitto sapere che, per 2 anni, mio marito mi ha percepita ANCHE come una persona a cui mentire e dalla quale nascondersi.

In questo senso la mia immagine di moglie, compagna, amante si è ridimensionata.

E con tutto questo ho dovuto farci i conti.


----------



## zanna (1 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> A prescindere da come ho elaborato il tradimento, posso dirti come mai mi sono sentita 'normalizzata' in quanto 'tradita'.
> 
> Ho fatto i conti col fatto che il mio ex marito desiderasse altre donne al punto da mettere a repentaglio il nostro matrimonio per andarci a letto. Che, per quanto mi abbia sempre desiderata, forse io non ero tutto per lui.
> Ho fatto i conti con la mia femminilità mettendomi per la prima volta a confronto con altre donne e mettendo in conto di poterne uscire perdente.
> ...


Giusto anche se mi darai atto del fatto che a questo livello di "normalizzazione" forse, e dico forse, sei arrivata dopo che il marito è divenuto ex .... giusto?


----------



## Sole (1 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Giusto anche se mi darai atto del fatto che a questo livello di "normalizzazione" forse, e dico forse, sei arrivata dopo che il marito è divenuto ex .... giusto?


No no. Nei mesi successivi. Ero arrabbiata, ma abbastanza lucida.


----------



## Leda (1 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Forse Leda vuol dire che, *'normalizzando' l'altro, lo alleggeriamo di tutte quelle aspettative/responsabilità di cui l'abbiamo caricato?* E che, 'normalizzando' noi stessi, scendiamo dal nostro ideale piedistallo e ci confrontiamo con l'immagine reale che l'altro ha di noi?
> 
> Leda, se ho detto cazzate picchiami


Tu non dici mai cazzate  
Sul traditore ci hai preso in pieno.
Sul tradito dici meglio più sotto:




Sole ha detto:


> A prescindere da come ho elaborato il tradimento, posso dirti come mai mi sono sentita 'normalizzata' in quanto 'tradita'.
> 
> *Ho fatto i conti col fatto che il mio ex marito desiderasse altre donne al punto da mettere a repentaglio il nostro matrimonio per andarci a letto. Che, per quanto mi abbia sempre desiderata, forse io non ero tutto per lui.
> Ho fatto i conti con la mia femminilità mettendomi per la prima volta a confronto con altre donne e mettendo in conto di poterne uscire perdente.
> ...


Esattamente!
Quello che volevo suggerire prima era che potesse essere liberatorio anche per il tradito (anche se è una liberazione forzata, non voluta e subìta), nel senso che non solo agli occhi del partner, ma anche e soprattutto ai propri, non necessariamente si sentirà più in dovere di attenersi in tutto e per tutto all'ideale del sè con cui si aspira a coincidere.

Non penso che sia un caso, infatti, che è stato solo dopo aver scoperto i tradimenti di tuo marito che anche tu l'abbia tradito, non avendone mai avuto il desiderio prima e continuando in seguito a ribadire la tua sostanziale indole di non traditrice.

E non sei l'unica, qui dentro - penso ad esempio ad Homer - a cui è servito provare ad essere come venivi vista, cioè 'normale', nel senso di ordinaria, per renderti conto che non avevi nessuna voglia di continuare a sentirtici, e che l'ordinarietà era tutta negli occhi di chi ti guardava 

Credo che MaiPiù stia attraversando questa stessa fase del tuo passato.


----------



## Sole (1 Ottobre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> *Tu non dici mai cazzate  *
> Sul traditore ci hai preso in pieno.
> Sul tradito dici meglio più sotto:
> 
> ...


Sul neretto... fosse vero. Ne dico anche troppe, forse ne scrivo un po' meno ma la sostanza non cambia 

Sul resto... è strano come a distanza di anni passati qui su Tradi riesca ancora a trovare spunti per riflettere su una parte della mia vita che ho già rigirato come un calzino e in parte archiviato.


----------



## Leda (1 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Sul neretto... fosse vero. Ne dico anche troppe, forse *ne scrivo un po' meno *ma la sostanza non cambia
> 
> Sul resto... è strano come a distanza di anni passati qui su Tradi riesca ancora a trovare spunti per riflettere su una parte della mia vita che ho già rigirato come un calzino e in parte archiviato.



Buona la seconda 

Già. Anche a me continuano ad aggiungersi tasselli che cambiano l'angolo della visuale in modo a volte stupefacente...


----------



## Diletta (2 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Di positivo: che sbagliare è umano. Che è vero che tutti viviamo con la volontà di tenere sotto controllo tutto, ma quando siamo da soli, imposizione su imposizione, ci riusciamo. Quando siamo in coppia questo è impossibile da fare. Il tradimento è un errore poco comprensibile da parte di chi non lo farebbe mai. Per questo molliamo tutto e ce ne andiamo. E se noi fedeli iniziassimo a pensare che anche noi possiamo sbagliare? Non diventeremo persone piú comprensive e meno rigide? Non migliorerebbero i rapporti che abbiamo con gli altri?
> 
> Ti faccio un esempio: se io ho solo l'idea dell'amore perfetto non dovrei perdonare nessun tipo di tradimento. Ora: noi parliamo di tradimento qui come relazione sentimentale/sessuale con un'altra persona esterna alla coppia. Ma nella coppia non esiste solo questo tipo di tradimento, ne esistono molti: quando il mio fidanzato mi dice che vuole stare con me e facciamo un corso prematrimoniale in cui ci promettiamo fedeltà, sostegno reciproco, condivisione ecc. e io gli dico di proteggermi dalle intromissioni della sua famiglia e lui non capisce bene, non gli sembra grave e non fa niente, non è questa una forma di tradimento? Quando si sentono in giro donne sposate con prole a carico che si lamentano dei propri mariti che non fanno nulla in casa, che pensano solo a lavorare, non è questo un tradimento? Ma nessuno butta tutto all'aria perchè un marito non sparecchia la tavola, io stessa litigavo per le ingerenze della sua famiglia ma non ho buttato tutto all'aria, ho cercato di parlare/litigare per fargli comprendere i suoi errori. Lo stavo facendo. Poi la bomba ed ho chiuso la storia. Con il tradimento di tipo relazione extra oggetto di questo forum, invece, soffriamo, chiudiamo la relazione, torniamo indietro, amiamo, non perdoniamo...è tutto un casino. Io chiedo: *non è possibile che la coppia raggiunga una maturazione tale di sentimenti da portare ad una situazione tipo: uno scopre un tradimento, l'altro si pente veramente e il primo dice: ok hai sbagliato, non importa, puó succedere. Ripartiamo. E si riparte senza troppi strascichi emotivi, paure ecc.*
> lo scrivo perchè qualche giorno fa il mio ex dallo psicologo mi ha chiesto scusa per il suo comportamento e pr quello della sua famiglia, ha detto che non pensava che a me quella situazione pesasse tanto e ha detto che se dovessimo tornare insieme lui cambierebbe le cose. Questo è un tipo di tradimento che io dimenticherei volentieri anzi felicemente: ha sbagliato in passato ma per fortuna ha capito e non ricometterebbe lo stesso errore. Perchè siamo disposti a sorvolare felicemente su tradimenti protratti negli anni forse anche piú gravi delle relazioni extra tanto da perdonare i primi e non le seconde?



Scusa se ritorno sull'argomento...ma pensavo al perché ti poni quel quesito che ti ho evidenziato (fondatissimo peraltro) se sei convinta sull'aver chiuso la vostra storia.
E' per un ipotetico futuro che ti auguro di non averci più a che fare mai più?


----------



## MaiPiú (2 Ottobre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa se ritorno sull'argomento...ma pensavo al perché ti poni quel quesito che ti ho evidenziato (fondatissimo peraltro) se sei convinta sull'aver chiuso la vostra storia.
> E' per un ipotetico futuro che ti auguro di non averci più a che fare mai più?


Si, è per il futuro. Sto cercando di capire, superare ed archiviare. Ovviamente prima devo capire se è possibile farlo.
io sono caduta dalle nuvole qualche mese fa, ma se è vero che tutti lo fanno (o quasi tutti) come leggo da piú parti, invece di chiudere e basta, voglio sforzarmi di capire il meccanismo...sia mai che dovesse recapitare!


----------



## perplesso (2 Ottobre 2013)

tutti fanno cosa? tradire?


----------



## MaiPiú (2 Ottobre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Tu non dici mai cazzate
> Sul traditore ci hai preso in pieno.
> Sul tradito dici meglio più sotto:
> 
> ...


Vi andrebbe di spiegarmi questa fase?


----------



## MaiPiú (2 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> tutti fanno cosa? tradire?


Si tradire


----------



## Diletta (2 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Si tradire




...e allora che vadano tutti in quel posto, che di traditori ne ho già piene le scatole!!
Mi è scappata!  :mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (2 Ottobre 2013)

*cara Maipiù*

No,non tutti tradiscono.   però siamo tutti a rischio,perchè siamo tutti fatti sangue e carne,desiderio e passione.

per cui nessuno può affermare che mai tradirà,perchè non è pensabile che nel mondo non esista qualcuno che ci faccia vacillare,per motivi che variano da persona a persona.

quindi,capire perchè si tradisca è un lavoro che può durare tutta una vita.

quello che basta imparare è che ci sono persone che non saranno mai fedeli e che ci sono comportamenti che farebbero scappare anche il meglio intenzionato degli uomini (o donne)

per quel poco che possono valere queste parole:

non regalare a nessuno la tua fiducia a scatola chiusa,prenditi il tuo tempo per decidere se ne vale la pena

se temi di poter essere una persona ipergelosa,cerca di lavorarci su per eliminare gli eccessi.  nulla induce a scappare come la coscienza di essere in gabbia.

ricordati che il sesso conta. tanto.    più paletti metti,pià problemi ti crei

non dare mai la sensazione di non avere altra scelta.   diventare dipendenti sentimentalmente da qualcuno è tremendo


----------



## giorgiocan (2 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> No,non tutti tradiscono.   però siamo tutti a rischio,perchè siamo tutti fatti sangue e carne,desiderio e passione.
> 
> per cui nessuno può affermare che mai tradirà,perchè non è pensabile che nel mondo non esista qualcuno che ci faccia vacillare,per motivi che variano da persona a persona.
> 
> ...


Quoto tutto. Soprattutto il fatto che non si possa mai garantire per sè o per l'altro. Sul perchè, se sono certo che chiunque possa imparare dal proprio, non sono purtroppo sicuro che si possa condividerlo. Per il semplice fatto che siamo tutti diversi, spesso più di quanto ci convinciamo d'essere. Un punto di contatto, un tentativo di comprensione può essere basato forse sul dialogo, quando è (diventato) aperto e sincero. Ma è un punto su cui sto lavorando e ancora non ho certezze.
Sul diventare dipendenti, nei sentimenti, da qualcuno, mi sento di concordare; ma so che è qualcosa che non si può controllare.
Continuo a battere sul punto che ci è stato fondamentalmente insegnato (o inculcato) come amare (in senso fisico e non), e parte del lavoro di ognuno consiste nell'abbandonare i preconcetti e trovare il modo di ricostruire quando la vita non si attiene al copione. Immagino che a tutti faccia paura, quando succede. A me ne sta facendo davvero.


----------



## Leda (2 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Vi andrebbe di spiegarmi questa fase?


Ti spiego io che l'ho scritta? 

Quello che volevo dirti è che ognuno di noi ha dentro un'immagine di un sè 'ideale' alla quale cerca di mantenersi il più possibile fedele. Facciamo questa scelta non perchè ci garantisca qualche vantaggio concreto immediato (anzi, casomai più spesso significa subire delle scomodità in più rispetto a chi non si fa scrupoli), ma perchè ci sentiamo a posto così. Qualcuno la chiama coscienza, non so come la chiami tu. Se ci piacciamo così, scegliendo un partner supponiamo di piacergli proprio perchè siamo così.
Il tradimento ci obbliga a chiederci se gli piacciamo veramente così tanto come pensavamo.
Forse sì, forse no, non lo so: dipende dai casi.
Di fatto comunque la decadenza del patto di esclusività ci restituisce ad una dimensione di donna in mezzo alle donne, togliendoci lo status di 'eletta' che a torto o a ragione pensavamo ci appartenesse.
A quel punto può anche innescarsi un meccanismo di identificazione tra lo sguardo (presunto, ma comunque così percepito) del traditore, che ci declassa, e il nostro, con cui guardiamo a noi stesse vedendoci come ci vede lui (o come crediamo che ci veda), e possiamo avere la tentazione di _ordinarizzarci _anche noi, assumendo atteggiamenti o agendo comportamenti che prima avremmo scartato senza troppo pensarci.
Il titolo del tuo 3d mi ha fatto pensare che forse a te stesse capitando questo.
Non so se sono riuscita a spiegarmi: spero di sì


----------



## morfeo78 (2 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> No,non tutti tradiscono.   però siamo tutti a rischio,perchè siamo tutti fatti sangue e carne,desiderio e passione.
> 
> per cui nessuno può affermare che mai tradirà,perchè non è pensabile che nel mondo non esista qualcuno che ci faccia vacillare,per motivi che variano da persona a persona.
> 
> ...


Condivido ogni singola parola.
Però sto ancora lavorando sul di capire chi è di indole traditore chi nel farlo farebbe una violenza a se stessi in primis.... credo che alla base ci siano i valori che ognuno ha...

sicuramente ingredienti indispensabili x fare ogni scongiuro sono: dialogo (costruttivo, sincero e disinibito) e rispetto. Perché se è vero che una sbandata può succedere a tutti, è anche vero che se ci fosse rispetto o non si procede o ci chiude la storia evitando "accavallamenti"


----------



## morfeo78 (2 Ottobre 2013)

Però aggiungo che non trovo bello iniziare una storia da diffidente facendo pagare per colpe che l'altro non ha.

Preferisco dare fiducia piena.... che se tradita sarà dura riconquistare


----------



## tradig (2 Ottobre 2013)

*Lascialo...Non te ne pentirai!*

Mi sono iscritta da poco e vorrei rispondere come sento,ma ora non ho tempo,purtroppo.
Ti consiglio solo questo:lascialo,la storia si ripeterà,stanne certa.
Chi ti parla ha avuto molta fortuna in amore..forse perché ho messo sempre come primo comandamento il fattore "orgoglio".
Ho sempre avuto le antenne dritte perché non concepirei il tradimento:non lo ammetto,ma esigo la confidenza,la sincerità.
Non sarei disposta a sopportare nulla,neanche le ingerenze della famigli di lui.
Eppure,pur stando così le mie idee, ho anch'io un problema che,magari a qualcuno farà sorridere,ma che a me risulta importantissimo e grave...e non so come uscirne.
Ne parlerò al mio prossimo ingresso :non so se aprire un topic a parte per "il mio caso" strano:mrgreen:
Ditemi voi...

Scusate eventuali strafalcioni,ma ho scritto in tutta fretta,senza rileggere.

A presto


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2013)

tradig ha detto:


> Mi sono iscritta da poco e vorrei rispondere come sento,ma ora non ho tempo,purtroppo.
> Ti consiglio solo questo:lascialo,la storia si ripeterà,stanne certa.
> Chi ti parla ha avuto molta fortuna in amore..forse perché ho messo sempre come primo comandamento il fattore "orgoglio".
> Ho sempre avuto le antenne dritte perché non concepirei il tradimento:non lo ammetto,ma esigo la confidenza,la sincerità.
> ...


Ciao .... alla prossima


----------



## MaiPiú (2 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> No,non tutti tradiscono.   però siamo tutti a rischio,perchè siamo tutti fatti sangue e carne,desiderio e passione.
> 
> per cui nessuno può affermare che mai tradirà,perchè non è pensabile che nel mondo non esista qualcuno che ci faccia vacillare,per motivi che variano da persona a persona.
> 
> ...


Grazie per la tua risposta.
purtroppo non sono iper gelosa e non ho mai dato l'impressione di non avere altra scelta.
dico purtroppo perchè, dopo il primo tradimento, anche se all'epoca ero giovanissima, avevo capito benissimo che la gelosia non serve a nulla e che è meglio sempre tenere l'altro un pó sulle spine 
per cercare di mantenere vivo il suo interesse.
col senno di poi ti dico che sono strumenti che non servono poi a molto, se non a darci un'illosoria certezza che stiamo combattendo un tradimento che poi di colpo arriva lo stesso.

Riporto una frase letta da qualche parte: "la vita è ció che ci accade mentre stiamo pianificando altro".
credo che mai io abbia letto frase piú significativa.

Alla fine non credo che chi tradisce oggi lo farà sempre, non credo che chi tradisce non ama, non credo che chi tradisce lo fa perchè ha avuto poche attenzioni o perchè ne ha avute troppe e si sente in gabbia...credo che chi tradisce lo fa perchè la novità è migliore di quello che si ha quotidianamente, che puó dare nuove emozioni, che puó suscitare sensazioni magari assopite da molti anni.

Come dicevo in un altro post è quella ventata di aria nuova che poi ti fa venire il mal di gola.

Il sesso è importante...non ne sono del tutto convinta. È importante fare sesso con il proprio compagno ma forse dovremmo metterci in testa che il sesso non è l'unica cosa importante. Forse l'amore maturo è altro.

Io non credo che tutte queste persone che si sposano e poi tradiscono siano persone che vadano all'altare "all'acqua di rose". Io non credo che tutti questi traditori pentiti non amano il partner. Persino, leggo, che c'è chi si avventura in relazioni extra che durano anni, senza minimamente pensare di lasciare il compagno ufficiale.

Forse la coppia dovrebbe durare una vita e in questa vita non puó restare immobile, subisce modifiche, si interroga, cambia strada e poi torna indietro, sbaglia e chiede scusa.

Forse l'amore perfetto non esiste, forse l'amore perfetto è il traguardo dopo tutto questo percorso. Forse è persino sbagliato distinguere le due categorie "traditori" e " traditi".


----------



## MaiPiú (2 Ottobre 2013)

Ovviamente tutti i miei post non si riferiscono mai ai traditori "seriali". Questi ultimi dovrebbero curarsi quegli aspetti della loro vita che non li rendono in grado di costruirsene una serena.


----------



## giorgiocan (2 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Forse la coppia dovrebbe durare una vita e in questa vita non puó restare immobile, subisce modifiche, si interroga, cambia strada e poi torna indietro, sbaglia e chiede scusa.
> 
> Forse l'amore perfetto non esiste, forse l'amore perfetto è il traguardo dopo tutto questo percorso. Forse è persino sbagliato distinguere le due categorie "traditori" e " traditi".


Leggerti è un piacere. Se non ho capito male queste riflessioni sono il percorso che stai cercando di tracciare per te, per non soffrire MaiPiù in un caso come questo. Lo trovo un atteggiamento molto edificante, cercare di comprendere anzichè lasciarsi semplicemente andare. Sembri serena, nonostante tutto. E non ci vuole poco...


----------



## MaiPiú (2 Ottobre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ti spiego io che l'ho scritta?
> 
> Quello che volevo dirti è che ognuno di noi ha dentro un'immagine di un sè 'ideale' alla quale cerca di mantenersi il più possibile fedele. Facciamo questa scelta non perchè ci garantisca qualche vantaggio concreto immediato (anzi, casomai più spesso significa subire delle scomodità in più rispetto a chi non si fa scrupoli), ma perchè ci sentiamo a posto così. Qualcuno la chiama coscienza, non so come la chiami tu. Se ci piacciamo così, scegliendo un partner supponiamo di piacergli proprio perchè siamo così.
> Il tradimento ci obbliga a chiederci se gli piacciamo veramente così tanto come pensavamo.
> ...


Ti sei spiegata benissimo, grazie di cuore per averlo fatto.


----------



## MaiPiú (2 Ottobre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Leggerti è un piacere. Se non ho capito male queste riflessioni sono il percorso che stai cercando di tracciare per te, per non soffrire MaiPiù in un caso come questo. Lo trovo un atteggiamento molto edificante, cercare di comprendere anzichè lasciarsi semplicemente andare. Sembri serena, nonostante tutto. E non ci vuole poco...


Grazie Giorgio,
Alla fine, non esiste una barricata, non esiste chi sta da una parte e chi sta dall'altra. 
In questo ambito soffriamo tutti, persino il terzo incomodo credo che ne subisca ripercussioni per vari motivi.
Peró vedi, non sempre si puó scappare, non sempre si puó chiudere tutto, buttare giú e ricominciare.
l'unica cosa importante, a cui tendere davvero, è il proprio equilibrio e la propria serenità.
io sto facendo di tutto per cercare di mantenere almeno queste due cose, per cercare di non crollare.
poi magari sbaglio tutto...e allora si ricomincia con tanta pazienza.
non è nel mio stile buttare tutto sotto il tappeto e fare finta che i problemi non esistano.
ci sono? Bene affrontiamoli per come si puó!


----------



## tradig (3 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> *non credo che chi tradisce oggi lo farà sempre*
> 
> *Lo farà sempre!!!
> 
> ...


Volevo interagire sull'argomento,ma davvero non riesco con questi presupposti.

In questo campo sono integralista,ma *NON* e *GIAMMAI *moralista.
Penso solo che non l'ha di certo ordinato il medico il fare coppia per cui,quando si sentono i primi "pruriti" di un possibile tradimento,se ne parla e poi...se l'altra persona vuole continuare..continua..
Io scapperei immediatamente,perchè vuol dire che è già tutto finito.
Non potrà che peggiorare la situazione..
Mi ritiro!:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (3 Ottobre 2013)

tradig ha detto:


> Volevo interagire sull'argomento,ma davvero non riesco con questi presupposti.
> 
> In questo campo sono integralista,ma *NON* e *GIAMMAI *moralista.
> Penso solo che non l'ha di certo ordinato il medico il fare coppia per cui,quando si sentono i primi "pruriti" di un possibile tradimento,se ne parla e poi...se l'altra persona vuole continuare..continua..
> ...


separata tradita
:mrgreen:


----------



## giampi63 (3 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> No, non c'è lo spiraglio.
> Voglio solo capire cosa succede nella testa di chi 2 mesi prima ti vuole sposare e 2 mesi dopo si fa beccare "intontito" da un'altra.
> Penso che una spiegazione ci debba essere, vado ragionando in questi termini perchè non sono stata 9 anni con una persona dedita al tradimento o stupida, di questo ne sono certa.
> Voglio dare una risposta a questa domanda: è cosí facile cadere in tentazione anche in un momento che va tutto a gonfie vele?
> ...


qui tutti a dare spiegazioni cosa fare cosa non fare..perdonare o non perdonare ecc..la verità e che tutti e dico tutti con il tempo ci stanchiamo della solita situazione e inconsciamente cerchiamo altro


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Ottobre 2013)

tradig ha detto:


> In questo campo sono integralista,ma *NON* e *GIAMMAI *moralista.


Allora sarà forse l'incazzatura a darti parola, perchè la mia sola esperienza personale invalida le tue obiezioni. Soprattutto quella sulla reiterazione: nel mio pentimento sono così patetico da rimanere fedele persino in sogno. Capitato anche stanotte. Ora uno psicanalista probabilmente ci andrebbe a nozze, ma il mio punto è che non esistono regole ferree nelle vicende umane, e qualsiasi forma d'integralismo è una forma di allucinazione. E se lo dico io che ho problemi di delirio...


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2013)

tradig ha detto:


> Volevo interagire sull'argomento,ma davvero non riesco con questi presupposti.
> 
> In questo campo sono integralista,ma *NON* e *GIAMMAI *moralista.
> Penso solo che non l'ha di certo ordinato il medico il fare coppia per cui,quando si sentono i primi "pruriti" di un possibile tradimento,se ne parla e poi...se l'altra persona vuole continuare..continua..
> ...


un po' troppo integralista direi


----------



## Diletta (3 Ottobre 2013)

tradig ha detto:


> Volevo interagire sull'argomento,ma davvero non riesco con questi presupposti.
> 
> In questo campo sono integralista,ma *NON* e *GIAMMAI *moralista.
> Penso solo che non l'ha di certo ordinato il medico il fare coppia per cui,*quando si sentono i primi "pruriti" di un possibile tradimento,se ne parla e poi...se l'altra persona vuole continuare..continua..*
> ...




Ma questo dove succede?
Forse su di un altro pianeta, non davvero qui sulla terra.
Questi sono deliri idealistici, atterriamo per favore nel mondo reale!


----------



## tradig (4 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> separata tradita
> :mrgreen:


Assolutamente no...
Se fosse così non avrei problemi a dirlo. 
Che senso ha mentire, :sorpresoartecipando ad un forum in incognito?

Io penso che se già si parte in una coppia sapendo che sia normale che dopo un tot di tempo si cerca altrove la novità... è meglio frequentarsi senza impegno o star soli perché non si è capaci di costruire nulla.
E' normale che in un rapporto che dura da tempo non si possa pretendere che batta il cuore ,aspettando magari a casa il proprio/a- compagno/a..
Certo il cuore batterà di paura se si pensa possa essere accaduto qualcosa,se ci sono problemi di salute ...anche per qualche piacevole sorpresa.
E qui sta la maturità,nello scatto di un sentimento che man mano si trasforma in qualcosa di più profondo.
Certo...Se uno vuole la novità continua,è bene iniziare e troncare quando la novità non è più tale..
E così ci si ritrova una vita a cambiare in continuazione e restare sempre agli inizi di un rapporto,senza assaporare quello più intimo,fatto di rispetto,di stima,di affetto e...perché no...anche di abitudini.

Altra possibilità,aberrante per me,è il continuare in coppia mentre ognuno si cerca novità da altra parte e..tutto continua così,ipocritamente.
Che desolazione!
Ragazzi....Siamo nel 2013 e c'è,per fortuna,tanto di divorzio e libertà individuale !!!
Perché  vivere come decenni e decenni fa,quando tutto era proibito e si mantenevano le coppie solo per questioni di facciata?
Per me è allucinante !!!rimitivo:


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2013)

tradig ha detto:


> Assolutamente no...
> Se fosse così non avrei problemi a dirlo.
> Che senso ha mentire, :sorpresoartecipando ad un forum in incognito?
> 
> ...



Le coppie si mantengono per mille motivi  uno di quelli può essere la facciata
ma è solo uno dei mille ...


(bhè forse mille è esagerato svariati è più consono)


----------



## giorgiocan (4 Ottobre 2013)

tradig ha detto:


> Assolutamente no...
> Se fosse così non avrei problemi a dirlo.


Vuoi dire che non ti è proprio mai successo? Nè di farlo nè di subirlo? Perchè allora capirei la tua risolutezza. Ma sai quel è il bello? Che la pensavo come te anch'io. Qualche statistica in giro dice che chi viene da un'educazione rigida su certi principi è in realtà potenzialmente più esposto ad episodi di tradimento. Mai saputo dire se sia vero o no, ma con la mia storia calza a pennello.


----------



## sienne (4 Ottobre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Vuoi dire che non ti è proprio mai successo? Nè di farlo nè di subirlo? Perchè allora capirei la tua risolutezza. Ma sai quel è il bello? Che la pensavo come te anch'io. Qualche statistica in giro dice che chi viene da un'educazione rigida su certi principi è in realtà potenzialmente più esposto ad episodi di tradimento. Mai saputo dire se sia vero o no, ma con la mia storia calza a pennello.


Ciao

c'è del vero. 
un'educazione rigida, stabilisce il giusto e sbagliato, 
senza mettere nulla in discussione ... 

si esegue, si fa, ci si crede ... ma alla fine non si sa bene il perché.
basta un venticello, e le sicurezze si sgretolano. 

la vita ... è la cosa più imprevedibile che c'è, però ... 


sienne


----------



## MaiPiú (4 Ottobre 2013)

tradig ha detto:


> Assolutamente no...
> Se fosse così non avrei problemi a dirlo.
> Che senso ha mentire, :sorpresoartecipando ad un forum in incognito?
> 
> ...


Nessuno inizia una storia seria con l'intenzione di cercare altro (almeno spero!).
É il "puó capitare" che invalida tutto il tuo ragionamento.
Io sono arrivata a pensare questo.
Resta inteso che ti auguro di non vivere mai queste situazioni.


----------



## devastata (4 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> *Nessuno inizia una storia seria con l'intenzione di cercare altro* (almeno spero!).
> É il "puó capitare" che invalida tutto il tuo ragionamento.
> Io sono arrivata a pensare questo.
> Resta inteso che ti auguro di non vivere mai queste situazioni.



Purtroppo sono in molti a farlo.


----------



## MaiPiú (4 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Purtroppo sono in molti a farlo.



Azzzzz....c'è anche premeditazione....io pensavo fosse "solo" dolo...


----------



## devastata (4 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Azzzzz....c'è anche premeditazione....io pensavo fosse "solo" dolo...



Basta leggere le varie storie per capire che non c'è una cronologia uniforme.

Mio nipote si è accorto due mesi prima del matrimonio che qualcosa non andava. Ha messo qualche diavoleria nel pctelefono e scoperto che la fidanzata scopava con uno sposatissimo ma sposandosi con lui avrebbe ottenuto la casa (cointestata già acquistata) e ottenuto poi il mantenimento.............ragazzi sui 30anni.

dramma in famiglia, non avevano neppure la forza di avvisarci avendo già spedito gli inviti.


----------



## MaiPiú (4 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Basta leggere le varie storie per capire che non c'è una cronologia uniforme.
> 
> Mio nipote si è accorto due mesi prima del matrimonio che qualcosa non andava. Ha messo qualche diavoleria nel pctelefono e scoperto che la fidanzata scopava con uno sposatissimo ma sposandosi con lui avrebbe ottenuto la casa (cointestata già acquistata) e ottenuto poi il mantenimento.............ragazzi sui 30anni.
> 
> dramma in famiglia, non avevano neppure la forza di avvisarci avendo già spedito gli inviti.


Ad occhio e croce: separazione con addebito, non avrebbe ottenuto queste cose.


----------



## devastata (4 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Ad occhio e croce: separazione con addebito, non avrebbe ottenuto queste cose.




Con addebito se fosse emerso il tradimento. Lei, come tutti i traditori, sperava di non farsi scoprire e chiedere la separazione per altri motivi.

Lui ha dovuto pure svenderle la metà della casa perchè non c'era modo di scendere ad un valido accordo e sia lui che i genitori non ne volevano più sapere di quella troia.


----------



## MaiPiú (4 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Con addebito se fosse emerso il tradimento. Lei, come tutti i traditori, sperava di non farsi scoprire e chiedere la separazione per altri motivi.
> 
> Lui ha dovuto pure svenderle la metà della casa perchè non c'era modo di scendere ad un valido accordo e sia lui che i genitori non ne volevano più sapere di quella troia.



Gli è andata bene che lo ha scoperto prima cosí si è risparmiato il matrimonio, come è successo a me.
Se tuo nipote lo avesse scoperto dopo avrebbe dovuto mettere un investigatore privato per precostituirsi le prove (pacificamente ammesse in questo tipo di procedimento) poi fare istanza di separazione con addebito dovuta alla impossibilità di prosecuzione della convivenza causa violazione dei doveri matrimoniali.
Ce ne sono molti di questi traditori che "disconoscono" davanti al giudice, poi quando saltano fuori le foto si cambia musica.

Già che ci siamo te la dico tutta: la promessa di matrimonio è l'unico caso in cui gli effetti del matrimonio agiscono prima che lo stesso venga celebrato, per cui tuo nipote ha un anno di tempo dalla rottura della promessa per procedere per vie legali.
Ti riporto la norma:

l’art. 81 del Codice Civile prevede che “_la promessa di matrimonio fatta vicendevolmente per atto pubblico o per scrittura privata da una persona maggiore di età o dal minore ammesso a contrarre matrimonio a norma dell’art. 84, oppure risultante dalla richiesta della pubblicazione, obbliga il promittente che senza giusto motivo ricusi di eseguirla a risarcire il danno cagionato all’altra parte per le spese fatte e per le obbligazioni contratte a causa di quella promessa. Il danno è risarcito entro il limite in cui le spese e le obbligazioni corrispondono alla condizione delle parti. *Lo stesso risarcimento è dovuto dal promittente che con la propria colpa ha dato giusto motivo al rifiuto dell’altro*. La domanda non è proponibile dopo un anno dal giorno del rifiuto di celebrare il matrimonio_”.


----------



## disincantata (5 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Gli è andata bene che lo ha scoperto prima cosí si è risparmiato il matrimonio, come è successo a me.
> Se tuo nipote lo avesse scoperto dopo avrebbe dovuto mettere un investigatore privato per precostituirsi le prove (pacificamente ammesse in questo tipo di procedimento) poi fare istanza di separazione con addebito dovuta alla impossibilità di prosecuzione della convivenza causa violazione dei doveri matrimoniali.
> Ce ne sono molti di questi traditori che "disconoscono" davanti al giudice, poi quando saltano fuori le foto si cambia musica.
> 
> ...



Non ha voluto fare niente, soprattutto per non sconvolgere oltremisura la madre, mia cognata, ha venduto la sua metà di casa a lei per venirne fuori, e, fatalità, adesso è fidanzato con una bravissima ragazza, avvocato, che però come molti fatica, anzi, proprio non trova un lavoro decente, quindi non possono sposarsi, anche se lo desiderano molto entrambi.


----------



## MaiPiú (5 Ottobre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non ha voluto fare niente, soprattutto per non sconvolgere oltremisura la madre, mia cognata, ha venduto la sua metà di casa a lei per venirne fuori, e, fatalità, adesso è fidanzato con una bravissima ragazza, avvocato, che però come molti fatica, anzi, proprio non trova un lavoro decente, quindi non possono sposarsi, anche se lo desiderano molto entrambi.



:up::up::up::up::up:

 Auguro loro ogni bene.
 Rincuora sentire queste storie che finiscono bene.
 Grazie per averla raccontata.


----------



## Etrusco (5 Ottobre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ti spiego io che l'ho scritta?
> 
> Quello che volevo dirti è che ognuno di noi ha dentro un'immagine di un sè 'ideale' alla quale cerca di mantenersi il più possibile fedele. Facciamo questa scelta non perchè ci garantisca qualche vantaggio concreto immediato (anzi, casomai più spesso significa subire delle scomodità in più rispetto a chi non si fa scrupoli), ma perchè ci sentiamo a posto così. Qualcuno la chiama coscienza, non so come la chiami tu. Se ci piacciamo così, scegliendo un partner supponiamo di piacergli proprio perchè siamo così.
> Il tradimento ci obbliga a chiederci se gli piacciamo veramente così tanto come pensavamo.
> ...



bella analisi, profonda. Grazie Leda avevo mai visto il tradimento sotto questo aspetto. Mi fa pensare che oltre alla delusione per il partner ci sia, spesso inconscia, di noi stessi. Contrastante l'effetto sul dolore provato, credo dipenda dalla sensibilità' di ognuno di noi e dalla capacità' di mettersi in discussione dopo un esperienza così devastante


----------



## Etrusco (5 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> c'è del vero.
> un'educazione rigida, stabilisce il giusto e sbagliato,
> ...


cara trading, pure io ero integralista come te, mai avrei pensato che mi sarebbe successo...poi è arrivato quel maledetto venticello, come lo chiama Sienne, e mi son ritrovato a fare qualcosa che fino al giorno prima aborrivo!


----------



## Nocciola (5 Ottobre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> cara trading, pure io ero integralista come te, mai avrei pensato che mi sarebbe successo...poi è arrivato quel maledetto venticello, come lo chiama Sienne, e mi son ritrovato a fare qualcosa che fino al giorno prima aborrivo!


A molti capita così
Categorici e intransigenti....e poi....


----------



## Etrusco (5 Ottobre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> anzi........un mio contributo lo lascio.Io ho tradito per vendetta dopo un tradimento subito da mia moglie, quel tipo di tradimento che prima ho sottolineato in neretto, quel tradimento che lei definisce _"una grossa cazzata"_, io ti amo e voglio stare tutta la vita con te, per me sei unico; e non sai che cavolo fare, sei li immobile, incazzato perchè hai la sensazione che il cerino sia rimasto in mano a te, che se prendi la decisione di lasciarla ti senti colpevole di avere sfasciato la famiglia (ma lei dov'era quando tradiva?), brutta cosa. Rivorresti la moglie di prima ma lei non c'è più e mai tornerà, pensi che la persona con cui hai condiviso una vita e che hai idealizzato all'estremo è solo una _normalissima_ persona come tante e fa un male cane.
> Il mio tradimento, come più spesso ribadito qui dentro, è stato solo una gran bella stupidaggine, perchè mi sono violentato l'anima per perpetrarlo, perchè non è/era nel mio carattere tradire, perchè fatto nel momento sbagliato con la persona sbgliata. Non mi sento in colpa nei confronti di mia moglie perchè nei suoi confronti ho ancora tanta rabbia ed è passato già un'anno e mezzo dalla scoperta.



Scusa non conosco la tua storia ma sono interessato a come si riesce a superare (se ci si riesce). Tu mi pare ne sei venuto fuori. Ma la vita di coppia quanto ne ha risentito? Riesci ad essere "complice" con tua moglie? O rincorri il sogno che lo possiate ridiventare? 
Ps: sei ovviamente libero di non risponderei, non voglio farmi i cavoli tuoi


----------



## MaiPiú (5 Ottobre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> cara trading, pure io ero integralista come te, mai avrei pensato che mi sarebbe successo...poi è arrivato quel maledetto venticello, come lo chiama Sienne, e *mi son ritrovato a fare qualcosa che fino al giorno prima aborrivo*!


Se ti va, mi spieghi cosa succede dentro la testa?
hai usato le stesse identiche parole del mio ex.


----------



## nate (5 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Se ti va, mi spieghi cosa succede dentro la testa?
> hai usato le stesse identiche parole del mio ex.


io non ho mai tradito la mia ex per 8 anni di convivenza anche se avevo mille occasioni non avrei più potuta guardarla in faccia. Lei poi mi ha lasciato e si è messa con un altro. Si soffre terribilmente


----------



## Etrusco (5 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Se ti va, mi spieghi cosa succede dentro la testa?
> hai usato le stesse identiche parole del mio ex.


cosa succede? A saperlo, più che altro sta ancora succedendo!. Sono ancora nella rapide del fiume per avere la sufficiente lucidità a descrivere cosa mi sia successo. Per quel che mi riguarda posso dirti che avevo una collega con la quale ero in una sintonia emotiva da oltre 10 anni. È  difficile da spiegarsi, ma era una emozione reciproca anche il solo prendere il caffè insieme. Entrambi soddisfatti del proprio matrimonio, entrambi soddisfatti del proprio partner!
le famiglie si conoscevano, Entrambi prendevamo in giro gli amici coetanei in preda alla crisi di mezz'eta....ma entrambi pensavamo in cuor nostro senza confessarcelo che in una altra vita, in una altra dimensione ci saremmo scelti.
mai avrei pensato di pensare, sfiorare, baciare un altra donna che non fosse mia moglie. Donna straordinaria, fantastica, con la quale ho una intesa perfetta...o almeno così pensavo fino a che per sbaglio io è lei ci siamo "confrontati". 
Cosa succede nella testa mi chiedi? Nella testa non succede nulla, nel cuore di tutto. Ti assicuro che il sesso e' l'ultimo "elemento" coinvolto......insomma nel mio caso si è' trattato di vivere ciò' che sarebbe stato se l'avessi incontrata prima di mia moglie. La testa perde il contatto con la realtà. Il cuore non ne parliamo.
Fin  da subito, superato il confine che separa l'amicizia dall'amore abbiamo realizzato che avremmo potuto vivere insieme. Ci conoscevamo da tanto e la sintonia che ci ha legato e' sempre stata vista dagli altri in maniera "sospetta". 

La testa, e lo dico a te che forse (anzi, senza forse) di testa e di lucidità ne hai da vendere, la testa dicevo entra in funzione quando realizzi che quello che vivi non PUÒ essere vissuto per i condizionamenti esterni.

la vita alla,fine vince su tutto, sui desideri, sui sentimenti, ... Su tutto.  
La TESTA, che all inizio del rapporto era in soffitta...alla fine vince.

cosa succede dentro la testa mi chiedi? La testa lavora solo per cercare di incontrare, in maniera clandestina, la persona che in quel momento ha la priorità su tutto. È quando dico tutto, intendo partner e lavoro

La testa immagazzina adrenalina allo stato puro, la testa dell'imtegralismo sbandierato fino al giorno prima se ne frega, ti fa dire che la tua storia e' diversa dalle altre, che non si tratta di una squallida storia di corna (e per me non lo è infatti mai stata) ...perché per te, in quel momento (e forse anche dopo) non è così, che quegli integralismi erano figli della educazione, delle abitudini, delle speranze e delle aspettative che ognuno di noi investe nel rapporto di coppia ma che talvolta vengono smentiti dalla vita stessa. Non so dove sia la realtà ma ti posso sinceramente dire che non è solo una scusa di comodo quella che ti dai, ma piuttosto una giustificazione dettata dalla deficienza (intesa come mancanza!) avuta fino a quel momento di una situazione simile.....forse veramente solo chi ci passa può' giudicare

Proprio x questo motivo diffido da chi sentenzia senza esserci passato...perché come dice la Bibbi (ma non mi accusate ora di blasfemia), "anche io non credevo, e ora ho creduto"!!

sono quelle esperienze che ti lasciano basito. Proprio per questo motivo ti riconosco, nonostante la tuA giovane età, una maturità, una lucidità , una pacatezza d'animo, e una saggezza che ti faranno certamente fare la scelta migliore per il tuo  futuro

in bocca al lupo:smile:


----------



## MaiPiú (6 Ottobre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> cosa succede? A saperlo, più che altro sta ancora succedendo!. Sono ancora nella rapide del fiume per avere la sufficiente lucidità a descrivere cosa mi sia successo. Per quel che mi riguarda posso dirti che avevo una collega con la quale ero in una sintonia emotiva da oltre 10 anni. È  difficile da spiegarsi, ma era una emozione reciproca anche il solo prendere il caffè insieme. Entrambi soddisfatti del proprio matrimonio, entrambi soddisfatti del proprio partner!
> le famiglie si conoscevano, Entrambi prendevamo in giro gli amici coetanei in preda alla crisi di mezz'eta....*ma entrambi pensavamo in cuor nostro senza confessarcelo che in una altra vita, in una altra dimensione ci saremmo scelti.*
> mai avrei pensato di pensare, sfiorare, baciare un altra donna che non fosse mia moglie. Donna straordinaria, fantastica, con la quale ho una intesa perfetta...o almeno così pensavo fino a che per sbaglio io è lei ci siamo "confrontati".
> Cosa succede nella testa mi chiedi? Nella testa non succede nulla, nel cuore di tutto. Ti assicuro che il sesso e' l'ultimo "elemento" coinvolto......*insomma nel mio caso si è' trattato di vivere ciò' che sarebbe stato se l'avessi incontrata prima di mia moglie*. La testa perde il contatto con la realtà. Il cuore non ne parliamo.
> ...


Grazie di cuore per il tuo contributo, ognuno di voi riesce ad insegnarmi qualcosa e sono ben intenzionata a farne tesoro...e...crepi questo maledetto lupo! Non solo il mio, crepi anche il tuo, qualunque esso sia!

Dalle frasi in neretto capisco che sorge un dubbio nella testa: ho una persona meravigliosa accanto, ma con l'altra cosa sarebbe successo? La mia vita sarebbe stata migliore? Io sarei stato meglio? Forse è l'altra la donna della mia vita?

Solo una domanda: Il senno di poi che dice?

Secondo me è tutto comprensibile, è normale mettersi in discussione e mettere in discussione la coppia. Basta capire dove si vuole andare a parare. Per il bene di tutti.

Alla fine il caro vecchio Ockham con il suo rasoio aveva ragione: la soluzione piú semplice è sempre la migliore. Se hai sbagliato (e sbagliare è umano) con l'amante meglio chiudere e capire il perchè della crisi nel rapporto ufficiale.
Se non è stato un errore con l'amante, meglio chiudere con il partner ufficiale.

Amare due persone contemporaneamente? A me non è mai successo, ma non per questo nego tale possibilità...basta che si giochi a carte scoperte.

I miei non sono consigli, io non ho l'esperienza per poterne dare. Il mio è solo un argomentare per un confronto.


----------



## MaiPiú (6 Ottobre 2013)

nate ha detto:


> io non ho mai tradito la mia ex per 8 anni di convivenza anche se avevo mille occasioni non avrei più potuta guardarla in faccia. Lei poi mi ha lasciato e si è messa con un altro. Si soffre terribilmente


Mannaggia, si, ci credo, si soffre terribilmente. Ti auguro di uscirne quanto prima. Ti auguro che arrivi presto una nuova persona che ti sappia apprezzare ed amare come meriti. Ti auguro tanta serenità.


----------



## Etrusco (6 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Grazie di cuore per il tuo contributo, ognuno di voi riesce ad insegnarmi qualcosa e sono ben intenzionata a farne tesoro...e...crepi questo maledetto lupo! Non solo il mio, crepi anche il tuo, qualunque esso sia!
> 
> *Dalle frasi in neretto capisco che sorge un dubbio nella testa: ho una persona meravigliosa accanto, ma con l'altra cosa sarebbe successo? La mia vita sarebbe stata migliore? Io sarei stato meglio? Forse è l'altra la donna della mia vita?
> 
> ...




il senno del "durante", visto che non me ne sento fuori mi fa dire che in un'altra vita, in un'altra dimensione, o semplicemente in un altro momento lei sarebbe la donna della mia vita e io sarei lo stesso per lei.
Abbiamo una sintonia tale che se ci fossimo conosciuti prima dei rispettivi partner attuali son certo staremmo insieme. Rimane lo sgomento di trovare in età' matura una persona che sembra cresciuta con te quanto è' come vorresti che fosse.

Per il secondo neretto ti posso dire che in età' matura (credo tu sia giovane) non tutto è' bianco o nero e forse il benessere non è' altro che il giusto compromesso con le esigenze tue e quelle dei tuoi affetti.

tu mi dici, se amo lei dovrei lasciare mia moglie e lei il marito. "Tecnicamente" hai ragione. Ma sai che sforzo sarebbe? Che serenità' potremmo avere con una doppia separazione, con la reciproca prole trascinata in una diaspora familiare? Che amore sarebbe. Purtroppo rimane il sogno, il pensiero...o forse solo l'incubo di pensare cosa sarebbe potuto essere il nostro amore se coltivato. 


In certi caso devi avere anche la forza di lasciare andare anche chi vorresti nella tua vita. Io è lei ci stiamo provando...è non senza farci male. Entrambi sappiamo quanto ci vogliamo bene...ma ci sforziamo di farci male per rendere l'allontanamento il più definitivo possibile. 

ovviamente contemporaneamente c'è una verifica anche interiore su ciò' che provo per mia moglie, e li' il lavoro e' più difficile. Avrei bisogno del suo aiuto, aiuto che sarebbe efficace se sapesse che tipo di Travaglio ho dentro....ma ovviamente per "protezione" della sua serenità o per egoismo, o per vergogna non posso certo parlargliene, almeno non nei termini con i quali ne sto parlando a te

ciao


----------



## MaiPiú (6 Ottobre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> il senno del "durante", visto che non me ne sento fuori mi fa dire che in un'altra vita, in un'altra dimensione, o semplicemente in un altro momento lei sarebbe la donna della mia vita e io sarei lo stesso per lei.
> Abbiamo una sintonia tale che se ci fossimo conosciuti prima dei rispettivi partner attuali son certo staremmo insieme. Rimane lo sgomento di trovare in età' matura una persona che sembra cresciuta con te quanto è' come vorresti che fosse.
> 
> Per il secondo neretto ti posso dire che in età' matura (credo tu sia giovane) non tutto è' bianco o nero e forse il benessere non è' altro che il giusto compromesso con le esigenze tue e quelle dei tuoi affetti.
> ...


Capisco.
Si sono giovane, ho 34 anni, non ho un marito, non ho figli.

Sicuramente non posso capire situazioni che comprendono implicazioni dovute a queste cose che io non ho.

Peró non sono neanche tanto giovane giovane da non capire una cosa: a volte noto che persone piú grandi di me, di poco o anche di molto, hanno bisogno di "trasgressioni emotive" per vivere emozioni assopite da tempo. Magari inconsciamente. Io non vorrei che l'amate risulta essere la donna della vita di queste persone perchè:
- non parla mai della gestione economica della famiglia
- non parla mai dei problemi dei figli
- non fa mai discorsi da moglie

Un conto è vivere con una donna nei momenti di vacanza....un altro è viverci giorno per giorno affrontando i problemi che una famiglia e la quotidianità comportano.

In altre parole: io non vorrei che se invertiamo i ruoli della moglie e dell'amante...poi si scopre che è meglio la moglie ed ê questa la donna della vita (se non altro almeno di questa donna, allo stato di fatto, non si puó dire che sia dedita alla doppia vita, al dire bugie, alla confusione sentimentale ecc... Cosa che de facto non vale per l'amante. Quest'ultima, sarà speciale, ci sarà sintonia ecc. ecc. Peró proprio limpida non sarà se è anche madre di famiglia).

Poi boh! Capisco che piú passa il tempo e piú la vita si complica.


----------



## Leda (6 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Capisco.
> Si sono giovane, ho 34 anni, non ho un marito, non ho figli.
> 
> Sicuramente non posso capire situazioni che comprendono implicazioni dovute a queste cose che io non ho.
> ...


*

*:inlove:



> Poi boh! *Capisco che piú passa il tempo e piú la vita si complica*.


Per alcuni, cara: in particolare per chi non ha (mai avuto) le idee chiare.


:abbraccio:


----------



## sienne (6 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao

non ho letto tutto. ma prima che mi dimentico, lo scrivo ... 

La cosa veramente triste è, che non sei vista. 
Non vede chi sei in realtà, cosa fai, cosa non fai ... 
E credo, che ti è passato per la mente di voler tradire,
più che altro, per essere considerata per quello che stai
passando. Visto che non vieni percepita, allora perché 
non ricambiare? Vediamo se così si capisce ... 
cosa tu provi, e cosa tu stai passando ... 

Non so, se continui ad andare dallo psicologo. 
Ma a uno così, va tolto la possibilità di esercitare.
Non sta a lui decidere se è perdonabile o meno. 
Sta a te ... e solo a te. Lui ti dovrebbe sostenere,
semmai, su un tuo percorso per capire se alla fine 
perdoni o meno ... la sua opinione, sta fuori luogo 
e tu non glielo hai chiesto! VIA ... VIA SUBITO!

sienne


----------



## MaiPiú (6 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non ho letto tutto. ma prima che mi dimentico, lo scrivo ...
> 
> ...


Tutto vero. Non potevi scriverlo meglio.


----------



## sienne (6 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao MaiPiù,

Questa cosa, del non essere visti, è peggio del tradimento. 
Con il tempo ... ti riduce in mille pezzi ... 
Perché in mille modi hai tentato ... hai urlato ... hai fatto ... 
Perché non vieni vista nella quotidianità ... nelle piccole cose.
Nel tuo muoverti, anche solo per fare la spesa ... 

Rifletti ... rifletti ... questo è peggio del tradimento. 

Sei giovane ... e una cosa così, non se lo merita nessuno!

sienne


----------



## sienne (6 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao 

Ancora una cosa ... oggi, vado lenta ... scusa tanto!

Non capisco mai questo discorso, non buttare 9 anni. 
OK ... ma che fai? Butti il presente e il futuro? Per 9 anni?

Cioè, lui dovrebbe fare una di quelle terapie, che durano 
anni, per capire, per rendersi conto, per e per e per ... 
Mah non so ... 

sienne


----------



## MaiPiú (6 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Ancora una cosa ... oggi, vado lenta ... scusa tanto!
> 
> ...


Grazie sienne,
È vero, con il passare degli anni sono diventata invisibile.
Me ne sono resa conto quando ho scoperto il tradimento.
Sono diventata abitudine.
Poi, dopo il tradimento, quando me ne sono andata e anche adesso, che per lui non ci sono piú, sono diventata speciale.
Una cosa è certa: non ho intenzione di buttare il presente e il futuro per questi 9 anni.
Lui non fa nessuna terapia, la facciamo insieme.
Non lo vedo e non lo sento tranne che per 1 ora ogni 2 settimane dallo psicologo.


----------



## sienne (6 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Grazie sienne,
> È vero, con il passare degli anni sono diventata invisibile.
> Me ne sono resa conto quando ho scoperto il tradimento.
> Sono diventata abitudine.
> ...




Ciao

Vi vedete allora solo durante un'ora, e con quel "debosciato" di psicologo. 
A te, basta? ... Sai, cosa lui pensa esattamente? ... O aspetta, che tu perdoni? 
Visto che lo psicologo ... lo ritiene una cosa, na ja, quasi normale ... 
Sotto questa ottica, lui, non so quanto s'interroga ... visto, che viene sostenuto ... 

Lui ... fa anche qualcosa per se stesso e per voi? Cioè, lui la domanda del perché se la pone? 

Se sei solo tu a remare ... non avanzi tanto. 

Il fatto è, che lui ora ti vede speciale ... non so quanto vale. 
Perché ... quando una persona non viene considerata speciale,
la si vuole sposare? ... E ci si diverte con un'altra? ... 
Cioè ... la cosa è contorta ... ci si sposa, proprio perché 
ci si vede speciali! ... 

sienne


----------



## Etrusco (6 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Capisco.
> Si sono giovane, ho 34 anni, non ho un marito, non ho figli.
> 
> Sicuramente non posso capire situazioni che comprendono implicazioni dovute a queste cose che io non ho.
> ...


Sarai pure giovane ma hai le idee molto chiare.
certamente hai detto grandi verità. Ti dirò, forse hai detto proprio una cosa da "età matura" quando parli dei dubbi relativi al ménage di coppia se vivessi con lei.....sono proprio i dubbi che spesso sono gli argomenti principali che noi, vecchi tromboni cinquantenni, ci ripetiamo fino a convircene.

la trasgressione emotiva no, non e', almeno nel mio caso il motivo scatenante, credo sia un rapporto di profonda amicizia e stima prima ancora che di trasgressione. T'avevo detto cosa pensavo de miei coetanei in crisi esistenziale che cercavano la trentenne....no, non cercavo nulla di questo.

l'ultimo punto della donna poco affidabile perché traditrice, non so...mi sembra più una catalogazione negativa della categoria dei traditori che una valutazione dei fatti. Potrei risponderti che se una donna per la prima volta tradisce il marito per me dopo tanti anni di matrimonio, forse proprio inaffidabile come persona non è! Sai, la gente cambia, e forse nella vita ci si rende conto di essere diversi rispetto a tanti anni prima...quasi che il tradire sia solo un gesto di coerenza con quello che si è e con quello che si vuole. Forse proprio il non tradire (escludo ovviamente i seriali, mi riferisco a chi tradisce e che magari lascia un partner per un altro), cioè l'essere per forza fedele può essere considerato un tradimento verso se stessi se non ci sono più le premesse con il vecchio partner e si ama un altro.

diciamoche possiamo dire tutto e il contrario di tutto.....il lo faccio di continuo nella mia testa. Come ti ho detto sono ancora emotivamente molto confuso e quindi poco lucido per avere chiaro il quadro della situazione


----------



## morfeo78 (6 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Peró non sono neanche tanto giovane giovane da non capire una cosa: a volte noto che persone piú grandi di me, di poco o anche di molto, hanno bisogno di "trasgressioni emotive" per vivere emozioni assopite da tempo. Magari inconsciamente. Io non vorrei che l'amate risulta essere la donna della vita di queste persone perchè:
> - non parla mai della gestione economica della famiglia
> - non parla mai dei problemi dei figli
> - non fa mai discorsi da moglie
> ...


Condivido. È la "marcia in più" di alcuni amanti. Quella di essere il momento di evasione dove si tengono tutti i problemi fuori. Dove si puó giocare di fantasia senza dover fare i conti con la realtà....troppo comodo.

L'unica cosa che penso è che forse in questo tipo di tradimenti si fosse spenta la fiammella della passione all'interno della coppia. È vero che una relazione matura non si basa sul sesso, ma se si tiene accesa la fiammella della passione sarà piú difficile che ci sia il bisogno di "trasgressioni emotive".

Questo tipo di tradimento non mi sembra però quello di etrusco però.


----------



## sienne (6 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao

quello che a me stona - a parte tutta la faccenda che ho scritto prima -,
è stato che lui ha chiesto la mano e assieme hanno intrapreso i preparativi per il 
matrimonio ... 

se non c'è passione, visione dell'altro, consapevolezza, sogni per il futuro ecc.
in questo momento, quando?

quasi quasi mi sorge la domanda ... ok lui è stato scoperto, ma forse, 
non è stata la prima volta ... scusa non vorrei ... ma, come è possibile?

qualcosa stona, secondo me ... 

sienne


----------



## MaiPiú (7 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Vi vedete allora solo durante un'ora, e con quel "debosciato" di psicologo.
> A te, basta? ... Sai, cosa lui pensa esattamente? ... O aspetta, che tu perdoni?
> ...


Ciao sienne,
Tu fai sempre le domande giuste.
Ora cerco di rispondere a tutte.
Questione psicologo: io ci sono andata poco perchè ho scoperto il tradimento a fine aprile, ho iniziato la seconda metà di maggio, poi ho continuato tutto giugno e luglio per 30 minuti un venerdí si e uno no. Non tutte le settimane. Poi ad agosto sono andata in vacanza e quando sono tornata lo psicologo era in ferie. A settembre ho contattato il suo studio per la terapia di coppia che poi abbiamo iniziato: 1 ora un venerdí si e uno no e ci siamo andati 2 volte fino ad adesso.
Inizialmente, le prime sedute ero disperata e ricordo solo che parlavo e parlavo sempre e lo psicologo non mi diceva nulla.
Poi con il passare dei due mesi, un giorno, chiesi allo psicologo se poteva dire qualcosa anche lui, tanto per capire se ero sulla strada giusta. E lui mi rispose che ero molto lucida e matura, che avevo capito che nella mia vita di coppia c'erano cose che non potevano andare bene e che per questo non sarebbe durata comunque. Mi disse anche che ero tranquillamente in grado di fare le mie scelte e che potevo anche non andarci piú. In quel frangente mi aveva spiegato che secondo lui il tradimento non era poi cosí grave. Io non ero poi cosí tanto di quella idea ma poi non ci sono piú andata e non ne abbiamo piú parlato. A settembre abbiamo iniziato in due e lo psicologo ha subito detto che per lui il tradimento non era una cosa grave ma che ne avremmo parlato nel corso della terapia.

Io piano piano ho capito cosa è successo al mio ex e ora cercheró di spiegartelo, poi se mi esprimo male dimmelo.
Lui è andato in crisi, ma non con me come coppia, da solo.
Lui, dopo la proposta di matrimonio, si è sentito molto sicuro di me e della mia presenza futura.
Io ero l'abitudine che c'è e che ci sarebbe stata sempre. Io ero certa, non venivo messa in discussione.
In questo momento di sicurezza nei miei confronti ci sono state alcune coincidenze che io ho saputo solo dopo: il suo ambiente di lavoro, tutti vestiti bene con giacche e cravatte in realtà è un ambiente in cui proliferano tradimenti a destra e manca, un nostro amico comune che lavora per una azienda fuori regione gli aveva raccontato che aveva una relazione extra per avere compagnia nei giorni lontani dalla famiglia, un altro che stava organizzando il matrimonio per il prossimo giugno gli aveva detto di avere una relazione clandestina da un paio di anni con una donna sposata e con figli.
Poi lui è andato all'estero per lavoro con altri colleghi di lavoro tra cui una collega che da mesi ci stava provando...e insisti e insisti ci è "caduto".

Quando è tornato con il suo bel regalino per me guardando a terra con gli occhi bassi...ho capito subito che qualcosa non andava. Tempo una decina di giorni sapevo tutto.

In tutta sincerità ti devo dire che lo trovo cambiato, oltre che disperato.
É andato a vivere da solo, ha cambiato sede di lavoro, mi ha promesso che se d'ora in poi deve vivere senza cellulare è disposto a non averne piú uno. 

Mentre prima l'avevo presa proprio tanto male, adesso mi dà l'idea di una persona che non ha mai rubato ma vedendo una carta da 50€ abbandonata e pensando che nessuno lo vedesse ha allungato una mano per prenderla....peccato che mentre la prendeva si sono accesi i riflettori....ed ora tutti sanno.

Ha fatto una cosa da immaturo, pensando che infondo tutti lo fanno e quindi si poteva fare, non ha capito che lui non lo sapeva fare e nella sua interiorità non l'avrebbe retto.

Ora sta facendo un suo percorso...e io lo lascio fare...vediamo dove arriva...


----------



## MaiPiú (7 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quello che a me stona - a parte tutta la faccenda che ho scritto prima -,
> è stato che lui ha chiesto la mano e assieme hanno intrapreso i preparativi per il
> ...


Sono certa che è stata la prima volta per il fatto che me ne sono accorta subito.
Credimi, non riusciva a guardarmi in faccia.
Ancora non ci riesce.


----------



## perplesso (7 Ottobre 2013)

Chissà cosa ne potrebbe pensare Millepensieri della tua storia


----------



## Sole (7 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Sono certa che è stata la prima volta per il fatto che me ne sono accorta subito.
> Credimi, non riusciva a guardarmi in faccia.
> Ancora non ci riesce.


Probabilmente per questo lo psicologo sdrammatizzava. Non tanto perchè tu lo debba perdonare, quanto per il fatto che probabilmente si è davvero trattato di uno scivolone...di cui adesso sta pagando il prezzo.

È anche giusto così. Ognuno fa le sue scelte consapevole delle conseguenze che potrebbero avere.

Ma è doloroso vedere il pentimento sincero del proprio compagno e i suoi tentativi di riparare. Sarebbe quasi meglio trovarsi davanti uno stronzo scafato da accompagnare fuori dalla nostra vita a calci nel sedere!
E invece no. Vediamo il dolore dell'altro, l'amore a volte. Eppure spesso non basta: tutto dipende da noi, alla fine. Se la stima, la fiducia, l'amore se ne sono andati, non c'è niente che l'altro possa dire o fare. Non c'è perdono che tenga. È come se si rompesse qualcosa dentro e non si potesse più riparare. Io ti auguro che non sia così per te.


----------



## MaiPiú (7 Ottobre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Sarai pure giovane ma hai le idee molto chiare.
> certamente hai detto grandi verità. Ti dirò, forse hai detto proprio una cosa da "età matura" quando parli dei dubbi relativi al ménage di coppia se vivessi con lei.....sono proprio i dubbi che spesso sono gli argomenti principali che noi, vecchi tromboni cinquantenni, ci ripetiamo fino a convircene.
> 
> la trasgressione emotiva no, non e', almeno nel mio caso il motivo scatenante, credo sia un rapporto di profonda amicizia e stima prima ancora che di trasgressione. T'avevo detto cosa pensavo de miei coetanei in crisi esistenziale che cercavano la trentenne....no, non cercavo nulla di questo.
> ...


Vabbuó, io ti dico la mia.
Sopra quando parlavo di "trasgressione emotiva" non mi riferivo alla crisi di mezza età dei cinquantenni che cercano le trentenni, proprio no, quelli sono immaturi e li lasciamo bollire nel loro brodo.
Parlavo di altro e ti faccio domande dirette: ti sei sbagliato quando ti sei fidanzato con colei che ora è tua moglie? Ti sei sbagliato il giorno del matrimonio? Ti sei sbagliato negli anni di matrimonio in cui eri felice con tua moglie? Ti sei sbagliato quando avete deciso di fare figli? Hai sbagliato tutto prima? Poi quando è arrivata questa nuova donna, hai capito tutti questi errori precedenti?

Ti chiedo queste cose perchè magari stai solo sbagliando adesso. Magari sei andato in crisi da solo, magari la coppia (tu e tua moglie) è andata in crisi....e la crisi non scoppia da un giorno all'altro...il tradimento, quello si scoppia, ma la crisi inizia come un puntino che poi diventa una piccola crepa...che poi impercettibilmente si allarga e per quando uno la nota invece di cambiare tutta la parete (leggi: prendere il problema di petto e risolverlo) decide di rattopparlo per renderlo meno visibile (leggi: trovare un palliativo). Ovviamente è un vortice in cui si finisce aiutati dalle mille giustificazioni che la testa in questi momenti riesce a trovare. Penso che a volte l'amante sia un palliativo che si impara a stimare perchè fornisce stimoli e benessere che servono per non mollare nella propria vita matrimoniale. Un aiutino esterno diciamo. A volte la testa non ci fa vedere cose che non vogliamo e ci confeziona bene altre.

Questo posso dirti che l'ho vissuto sulla mia pelle: lo psicologo mi ha chiesto di scrivere una lista di cose positive e di cose negative del mio ex. Bene, facile....mmmm mica tanto! Quando sono andata a scrivere avevo mille cose negative e nessuna positiva. In 9 anni nessun ricordo bello. Nada de Nada. Possibile? Ho chiesto spiegazioni: si possibile perché la mia testa ha deciso di chiudere questa relazione e allora non mi fa vedere i momenti belli che ci sono stati. Azzzz...mi sono detta: ma io non voglio dimenticare tutte queste cose! Allora pensa e ripensa sono iniziati a rifiorire i ricordi...

Ti dico questo perchè sento puzza di grandi amori non vissuti quando qualcuno parla come te e alimenta la propria vita matrimoniale con palliativi che profumano di amanti stimate e rispettate. Ma non tanto da meritare stravolgimenti per vivere serenamente questi amori furtivi. Non tanto importanti da stravolgere la serenità di una donna che magari, invece, comunque, meriterebbe un rapporto sincero. Non tanto importanti da comportare nessun minimo cambiamento.

Il tradire non è mai un gesto di coerenza con quello che si è e con quello che si vuole.
Il tradimento è un fallimento personale. Ma non è tanto negativo. Dai fallimenti nascono grandi cose...oppure ripartono alla grande vecchie cose!

La donna che tradisce fallisce anche lei trascinandosi dietro la sua coppia. Se dopo tanti anni di matrimonio è stanca di suo marito, se ha la forza per trovare un amante, ha anche la forza per togliere le tende.

Posterei una foto dei miei nonni ultra ottantenni...

Forse esiste davvero una giustizia divina che punisce con il tradimento quelle coppie che hanno le ali ma non volano...


----------



## MaiPiú (7 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Chissà cosa ne potrebbe pensare Millepensieri della tua storia


Chi è Millepensieri


----------



## MaiPiú (7 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Probabilmente per questo lo psicologo sdrammatizzava. Non tanto perchè tu lo debba perdonare, quanto per il fatto che probabilmente si è davvero trattato di uno scivolone...di cui adesso sta pagando il prezzo.
> 
> È anche giusto così. Ognuno fa le sue scelte consapevole delle conseguenze che potrebbero avere.
> 
> ...


Lo psicologo la pensa proprio cosí. 
Io gli ho chiesto: ma lei cosa farebbe se scoprisse un tradimento di sua moglie?
lui mi ha risposto: niente, cercherei di capirne il motivo. Poi se si risolve si riparte, altrimenti no.

Per tutto il resto che hai scritto....io non avrei trovato parole migliori.
grazie per il tuo augurio


----------



## sienne (7 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Ciao sienne,
> Tu fai sempre le domande giuste.
> Ora cerco di rispondere a tutte.
> Questione psicologo: io ci sono andata poco perchè ho scoperto il tradimento a fine aprile, ho iniziato la seconda metà di maggio, poi ho continuato tutto giugno e luglio per 30 minuti un venerdí si e uno no. Non tutte le settimane. Poi ad agosto sono andata in vacanza e quando sono tornata lo psicologo era in ferie. A settembre ho contattato il suo studio per la terapia di coppia che poi abbiamo iniziato: 1 ora un venerdí si e uno no e ci siamo andati 2 volte fino ad adesso.
> ...



Ciao MaiPiù,

Mi dispiace tanto. Per alcuni versi, la tua storia assomiglia alla mia. 
È difficile ... perché non vi vedete e non sai esattamente che domande e risposte lui si dà. 
Certo, saranno sue ... ma a volte, fanno anche parte, di come si concepiscono certe cose,
ed è importante filosofare ... ricercare anche assieme. Ma è difficile. 

Ti auguro tanta forza e pazienza. Perché messa così, è ben diverso. Nel senso,
quando entri in un certo ambiente, veramente le dinamiche che influiscono su di te,
possono essere molto forti. Perché ti sconcertano inconsapevolmente ... un gioco brutto.
Da un lato, la mente non riesce più a distinguere ... perché le persone in sé le trovi 
in gambe, sono forse anche molto buone ... ma tradiscono ... includere una cosa 
con l'altra, può essere veramente deviante per alcuni. Soprattutto, se non ci hanno
mai pensato più di tanto su questo argomento, visto che per loro stessi è chiaro. 
Ma proprio chiaro di per sé ... 

Al mio compagno è successo così. Ma lui è andato molto oltre. Per sei mesi. 
Abbiamo provato a ricostruire per quattro anni ... avevo capito abbastanza presto,
ma lui, è caduto in una crisi forte ... alla fine ... per accettarlo ha rigirato il tutto 
in mille modi ... ma è molto cambiato ... infatti, non ci siamo ritrovati più. 

Spero, che per te vada come te lo meriti ... cioè, 
che se decidi di riprendere, che si faccia il suo giretto dovuto, ma che ritorni in sé. 
e se decidi, che la cosa è troppo ... di trovare la via, meno dolorosa ... 
Perché il tutto, già scombussola abbastanza così ... 

sienne


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> non ha capito che lui non lo sapeva fare e nella sua interiorità non l'avrebbe retto.


Mi ricorda qualcuno. Anche il concetto di "fallimento personale" lo trovo azzeccatissimo. Ma è drammatico sapere (e al momento di certo non te ne rendi conto) di trascinare chi ami a fondo con te. Personalmente, provo una vergogna che non so descrivere. E' molto più grande del senso di colpa, anche se pure quello pesa terribilmente. Perchè sulla colpa si può esercitare un perdono, da una parte o dall'altra. Ma la vergogna ti segna come un marchio.


----------



## MaiPiú (7 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao MaiPiù,
> 
> Mi dispiace tanto. Per alcuni versi, la tua storia assomiglia alla mia.
> È difficile ... perché non vi vedete e non sai esattamente che domande e risposte lui si dà.
> ...


Grazie sienne, mi dispiace per come sia andata con il tuo compagno.
Si è difficile, vorrei che quel vuoto che ho dentro se ne andasse.


----------



## nate (7 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Grazie sienne, mi dispiace per come sia andata con il tuo compagno.
> Si è difficile, vorrei che quel vuoto che ho dentro se ne andasse.


fra due o tre anni passa tranquilla


----------



## Etrusco (9 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Vabbuó, io ti dico la mia.
> Sopra quando parlavo di "trasgressione emotiva" non mi riferivo alla crisi di mezza età dei cinquantenni che cercano le trentenni, proprio no, quelli sono immaturi e li lasciamo bollire nel loro brodo.
> Parlavo di altro e ti faccio domande dirette: ti sei sbagliato quando ti sei fidanzato con colei che ora è tua moglie? Ti sei sbagliato il giorno del matrimonio? Ti sei sbagliato negli anni di matrimonio in cui eri felice con tua moglie? Ti sei sbagliato quando avete deciso di fare figli? Hai sbagliato tutto prima? Poi quando è arrivata questa nuova donna, hai capito tutti questi errori precedenti?
> 
> ...


Sai Maipiu' da una parte ti invidio, veramente. Hai tutto cosi' chiaro in testa che francamente mi chiedo cosa ci stia andando a fare dallo psicologo. Forse dovremmo essere tutti noi pieni d dubbi che ci dovremmo andare non tu. 
La vita è meno lineare di quello ceh la razionalità suggerisce debba essere.

Ti assicuro, non la prendere come una critica, tutt'altro, siamo tutti qui (o almeno io ci sto per questo) per cercare di superare una delle difficoltà piu' grandi che la vita ci pone davanti, e fare il compitino ricorrendo solo alla razionalità è evidente che sia facile.
Purtroppo la razionalità ci viene in aiuto soprattutto quando si tratta di risolvere il problema nel quale non si è emotivamente coinvolti, e spesso questo avviene quando si tratta i analizzare e proporre soluzioni per gli altri.

Razionalmente hai ragione. Mia moglie l'ho scelta e la risceglierei. Ci mancherebbe che rinnegassi la scelta o gli anni passati insieme. Il discorso che il non vissuto sembra sempre piu' luminoso del vissuto anche.

Allora decidiamo a tavolino che fatta una scelta sentimentale quella sia la migliore e mettiamoci un punto
Se invece dopo la frase ci mettiamo una virgola e pensiamo alle mille variabili intercorse tra la scelta di oltre 20 anni fa, e l'occasionalità di aver incontrato un'altra persona...beh, concorderai che la soluzione del problema non è cosi' facile.
Le variabili sono infinite, incompatibilità emerse, cambiamenti nella personalità di entrambi, la nascita di bambini che cambia gli equilibri della coppia (e non sai quanto), gli anni che passano, la sana "capacità di sopportazione" ch raggiunge limiti da tracimazione, ecc.
Perchè se usiamo solamente le variabili da te indicate, il problema è un non-problema, e non ci sarebbero tanto sciocchi coinvolti in situazioni simili.

Entrando, prima solo leggendo, e adesso anche scrivendo a questo forum mi son reso conto che ci sono infinite sfumature che dipingono le nostre scelte sentimentali. alcune di queste, proprio perchè sfumature, è persino difficile per chi le prova metterle a fuoco...figurati quanto possa essere difficile descriverle e fare "arrivare" agli altri.

Quando mi riferisco alla coerenza, ovviamente mi riferisco non tanto alla coerenza al tradire come "rispetto" al proprio carattere, quanto coerenze con cio' che si è maturato negli anni, cioeè il tradimento è la conseguenza naturale di una situazione di disagio nella coppia e alla coppia di difficile inquadramento per primo per chi tradisce (o almeno per me).

Ti ripeto pure io ero tra i primi a dire che prima di tradire bisognerebbe lasciare il precedente partner e chiarirsi con se stessi...ma ragionavo ....ecco, io RAGIONAVO.....e qui di ragionevole in un tradimento ammetto che c'è ben poco!

I meccanismi sono poco consequenziali tra loro, è difficile trovare delle "catene" di regole causa-effetto che possano andare bene per tutte le fattispecie.

Ti assicuro che il mio non vuole essere un alibi, se ne avessi bisogno, non starei qui a parlare di me, mi sarei giustificato da solo, non cerco certo l'assoluzione in un forum per un comportamento che so di mio non essere corretto.

Pero' ti ripeto, ti vedo molto granitica, mi piace...e francamente vorrei avere le tue stesse certezze. Permettini una battuta, se il merito è del psicanalista, bhe, tocca dire che nonostante sia stato tanto bistrattato da forum sa fare molto bene il suo lavoro!!!


----------



## MaiPiú (10 Ottobre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Sai Maipiu' da una parte ti invidio, veramente. Hai tutto cosi' chiaro in testa che francamente mi chiedo cosa ci stia andando a fare dallo psicologo. Forse dovremmo essere tutti noi pieni d dubbi che ci dovremmo andare non tu.
> La vita è meno lineare di quello ceh la razionalità suggerisce debba essere.
> 
> Ti assicuro, non la prendere come una critica, tutt'altro, siamo tutti qui (o almeno io ci sto per questo) per cercare di superare una delle difficoltà piu' grandi che la vita ci pone davanti, e fare il compitino ricorrendo solo alla razionalità è evidente che sia facile.
> ...


Ti assicuro che le mie non sono certezze.
Cerco di capire...ogni giorno capisco qualcosa in piú...ogni sera mi perdo in tutti questi ragionamenti.


----------



## MaiPiú (10 Ottobre 2013)

Oggi, mentre facevo altro (e come sempre rimugino nei miei pensieri), ho realizzato che la cosa che piú mi ha dato fastidio di questo tradimento è stato il fatto che lui mi ha tolto la mia libertà.
Oltre il dolore, l'umiliazione, il dover rimettermi in discussione e tutto ció che questo comporta, la cosa peggiore è stata quella di farmi fare cose che MAI avrei fatto.
Io mai sarei andata a letto con lui se avessi saputo che ci stava anche andando con un'altra.
Mai l'avrei fatto senza prendere precauzioni.
Mai avrei speso soldi per comprare elettrodomestici per la casa nuova che di fatto ancora sono nella loro scatola.
Mai avrei fatto le mille altre cose che ho fatto in quel periodo.
Me ne sarei andata subito.
Io non sono il tipo di donna a cui devi fare le cose di nascosto perchè se ti scopre ti rimette subito in riga.
Io sono il tipo di donna che se vuoi stare con me bene, se trovi altro, meglio o peggio che sia, sei libero di andartene.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Oggi, mentre facevo altro (e come sempre rimugino nei miei pensieri), ho realizzato che la cosa che piú mi ha dato fastidio di questo tradimento è stato il fatto che lui mi ha tolto la mia libertà.
> Oltre il dolore, l'umiliazione, il dover rimettermi in discussione e tutto ció che questo comporta, la cosa peggiore è stata quella di farmi fare cose che MAI avrei fatto.
> Io mai sarei andata a letto con lui se avessi saputo che ci stava anche andando con un'altra.
> Mai l'avrei fatto senza prendere precauzioni.
> ...


Anche io son così ma non è che questo modo di esser ti preserva dai tradimenti, ciao


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Oggi, mentre facevo altro (e come sempre rimugino nei miei pensieri), ho realizzato che la cosa che piú mi ha dato fastidio di questo tradimento è stato il fatto che lui mi ha tolto la mia libertà.
> Oltre il dolore, l'umiliazione, il dover rimettermi in discussione e tutto ció che questo comporta, la cosa peggiore è stata quella di farmi fare cose che MAI avrei fatto.
> Io mai sarei andata a letto con lui se avessi saputo che ci stava anche andando con un'altra.
> Mai l'avrei fatto senza prendere precauzioni.
> ...


Decisamente un bel tipo di donna...
Ma hai puntato il dito proprio su uno degli aspetti più odiosi del tradimento.
Ma almeno hai avuto la fortuna di scoprire prima.
Pensa a quelle che lo scoprono dopo una vita passata assieme.
Quelle si che sono botte micidiali.


----------



## Fantastica (10 Ottobre 2013)

@MaiPiù

... tu non hai un solo ricordo spontaneo di belle cose vissute con lui. Questa è la più patente evidenza che non solo tu non lo non lo ami più, ma forse tu non l'hai amato mai... E sei così lucida e conseguente nei tuoi ragionamenti, che una macchina da guerra al tuo confronto è un giocattolino per bimbi. Usa questa tua intelligenza per tutti gli scopi più nobili dell'umano agire, ma mettila a tacere questa tua testolina, qualche volta. E prova a non schermare, a non controllare. Mi sembra questo in realtà il tuo nodo, non la tua coppia, né lui.


----------



## Etrusco (10 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che le mie non sono certezze.
> Cerco di capire...ogni giorno capisco qualcosa in piú.*..ogni sera mi perdo in tutti questi ragionamenti*.


io anche le notti!


----------



## MaiPiú (10 Ottobre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @MaiPiù
> 
> ... tu non hai un solo ricordo spontaneo di belle cose vissute con lui. Questa è la più patente evidenza che non solo tu non lo non lo ami più, ma forse tu non l'hai amato mai... E sei così lucida e conseguente nei tuoi ragionamenti, che una macchina da guerra al tuo confronto è un giocattolino per bimbi. Usa questa tua intelligenza per tutti gli scopi più nobili dell'umano agire, ma mettila a tacere questa tua testolina, qualche volta. E prova a non schermare, a non controllare. Mi sembra questo in realtà il tuo nodo, non la tua coppia, né lui.



Hai ragione sul fatto che dovrei mettere a tacere la mia testa ma non è proprio facile.
Questa situazione mi comporta problemi pratici non indifferenti:
Mi ritrovo con una casa intestata a me e comunque vadano le cose si metteranno male.
Gli ultimi anni non ho fatto altro che lavorare per pagare e avere una vita serena in futuro, ora mi ritrovo che non posso vendere/affittare la casa per altri 3 anni, devo restituire parecchi soldini al mio ex ma non li ho...tutto quello che avevo è finito in questa casa.
In pratica dovró prendere un mutuo e restituire la sua parte.
quando potrò venderla la venderó...peró ti dico la verità mi piange il cuore: ho fatto tanti sacrifici per comprarla facendo due lavori...ci ho messo l'anima e non posso tenerla.
Senza considerare che il mercato è in crisi e dovró svenderla: tra i soldi che restituirò, gli interessi del mutuo che si pagano prima e quelli che probabilmente perderó, tutti i miei sacrifici saranno andati a puttane. E ogni mattina mi chiedo: per cosa??
Sul fatto che non ho ricordi belli...credo che dopo che ti ritrovi nella merda fino al collo per una "cazzata" che ha fatto la persona che diceva di amarti piú della sua vita....vatteli a ripescare. Io ho fatto fatica a ritirarli fuori. E ogni volta che mi ritornano in mente, purtroppo, il primo pensiero è "che stronzo"....poi mi sento dire che si puó cercare di capire e perdonare...ok ragioniamola, mi dico...facciamo altri sacrifici.
Sul fatto di amare, credimi, lo amavo.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Hai ragione sul fatto che dovrei mettere a tacere la mia testa ma non è proprio facile.
> Questa situazione mi comporta problemi pratici non indifferenti:
> Mi ritrovo con una casa intestata a me e comunque vadano le cose si metteranno male.
> Gli ultimi anni non ho fatto altro che lavorare per pagare e avere una vita serena in futuro, ora mi ritrovo che non posso vendere/affittare la casa per altri 3 anni, devo restituire parecchi soldini al mio ex ma non li ho...tutto quello che avevo è finito in questa casa.
> ...


Sigh, problemi di case... giuro che capisco.

Senti, certo la situazione non è rosea, cmq a te quella casa piace, giusto? Altrimenti non l'avresti scelta.
Se ci sono due stanze, potresti prendere una coinquilina, ti aiuterebbe a pagare il mutuo.
E alla fine, hai una casa che è tutta tua... mica male per una ragazza della tua (nostra, mi pare) età... un obiettivo importantissimo, raggiunto da sola...

Se non puoi tenere una coinquilina perchè c'è solo una stanza, potresti affittarla in toto a qualcun altro, lo so che c'è da mordersi le dita, ma anche così potresti pagare il mutuo fino a che, con un pò di stabilità nel tuo lavoro, potrai abitarci da sola, libera e fiera di te...

Non so se è fattibile, scusami...


----------



## nate (10 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Hai ragione sul fatto che dovrei mettere a tacere la mia testa ma non è proprio facile.
> Questa situazione mi comporta problemi pratici non indifferenti:
> Mi ritrovo con una casa intestata a me e comunque vadano le cose si metteranno male.
> Gli ultimi anni non ho fatto altro che lavorare per pagare e avere una vita serena in futuro, ora mi ritrovo che non posso vendere/affittare la casa per altri 3 anni, devo restituire parecchi soldini al mio ex ma non li ho...tutto quello che avevo è finito in questa casa.
> ...


Io ho fatto tanti sacrifici per comprare una spiaggia nelle filippine e poi lo persa xchè la mia ex ci è andata col nuovo fidanzato e io sono rimasto in italia e poi è morto mio padre e la mia ex mi deve 25000 euro e manco ci pensa,ma dato solo 1500 euro in 4 anni,la devo ammazzare ??


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Hai ragione sul fatto che dovrei mettere a tacere la mia testa ma non è proprio facile.
> Questa situazione mi comporta problemi pratici non indifferenti:
> Mi ritrovo con una casa intestata a me e comunque vadano le cose si metteranno male.
> Gli ultimi anni non ho fatto altro che lavorare per pagare e avere una vita serena in futuro, ora mi ritrovo che non posso vendere/affittare la casa per altri 3 anni, devo restituire parecchi soldini al mio ex ma non li ho...tutto quello che avevo è finito in questa casa.
> ...


Fammi un piacere.
Usa la testa e lascia perdere il cuore.
Qua non si tratta di innamoramenti de coa.
Qua la giurisprudenza parla della tua vita.

Quella sia la TUA CASA.
Porta a casa la lezione.

Che è questa.

SBAGLIATO partire con un immobile con un'altra persona.

Quindi guai a te se svendi quella casa.
Io fossi te, intanto mi sistemo per bene e a restituire a lui la sua parte...ci penseranno sorci verdi.

Quando avrai capito la fortuna di avere un nido tutto tuo, sarai libera di frequentare chi ti piace alle tue condizioni

E mai più alle sue.

Questa è la lesson.


----------



## morfeo78 (10 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Hai ragione sul fatto che dovrei mettere a tacere la mia testa ma non è proprio facile.
> Questa situazione mi comporta problemi pratici non indifferenti:
> Mi ritrovo con una casa intestata a me e comunque vadano le cose si metteranno male.
> Gli ultimi anni non ho fatto altro che lavorare per pagare e avere una vita serena in futuro, ora mi ritrovo che non posso vendere/affittare la casa per altri 3 anni, devo restituire parecchi soldini al mio ex ma non li ho...tutto quello che avevo è finito in questa casa.
> ...


Io ti credo che lo amavi. La razionalità a volte serve per non soffrire, o cercare di fare la cosa più giusta.

Riguardo alla casa, prima di tutto devi capire quello che vuoi. Ci sono troppi ricordi? Oppure hai speso tante di quelle energie che un pezzo di cuore è li in quella casa? 

Se non riesci a tenerla sappi che se il problema è acquisto prima casa con agevolazioni puoi sempre vendere e comprare un altra prima casa (magari piu piccola) senza rimetterci e senza dover aspettare i 3 anni.
Altrimenti non vanificare gli sforzi fatti. Dopo aver fatto un punto della situazione pianifica un piano ammortamento debiti con il tuo ex.
Quella casa potrebbe essere un punto di partenza.


----------



## Tebe (11 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> A molti capita così
> Categorici e intransigenti....e poi....


e...infatti...
non lo sapessi ma lo so.
Mattia tanto per citarne uno a caso.


----------



## perplesso (11 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Hai ragione sul fatto che dovrei mettere a tacere la mia testa ma non è proprio facile.
> Questa situazione mi comporta problemi pratici non indifferenti:
> Mi ritrovo con una casa intestata a me e comunque vadano le cose si metteranno male.
> Gli ultimi anni non ho fatto altro che lavorare per pagare e avere una vita serena in futuro, ora mi ritrovo che non posso vendere/affittare la casa per altri 3 anni, devo restituire parecchi soldini al mio ex ma non li ho...tutto quello che avevo è finito in questa casa.
> ...


Calma.    spiegami cosa ti impedisce di affittarla,sta casa e col ricavato pagare tutte le spese relative


----------



## MaiPiú (11 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Calma.    spiegami cosa ti impedisce di affittarla,sta casa e col ricavato pagare tutte le spese relative


Non posso affittarla e non posso venderla perchè l'ho acquistata con agevolazioni prima casa e la legge impone che l'immobile resti "prima casa" per i 5 anni successivi alla data dell'atto di acquisto.
Nel mio caso sono passati solo 2 anni, quindi ne mancano 3.
La cifra che devo restituire non è proprio irrisoria.
La legge permette di vendere prima che siano trascorsi i 5 anni solo nel caso che entro 1 anno venga acquistato un altro immobile nello stesso Comune.
il problema è che io posso "svendere" adesso ma dovrei acquistare un immobile piú piccolo in un Comune dove non vivo e non ho piú alcun rapporto. Io sarei andata a vivere lí perchè c'era il mio ex. 
La casa per me non rappresenta alcun ricordo doloroso perchè insieme non ci abbiamo mai abitato.
Mi dispiace da morire perchè l'avevamo comprata sulla carta ed era venuta proprio come la volevo. In qualche modo me la sento mia.
Mi fa ancora piú male pensare che ho speso gli anni piú belli della mia vita a lavorare per pagare una casa, venderla e avere questi soldi da parte.
Non sputo sopra ai soldi per nessun motivo....ma alla fine penso che se doveva finire cosí era meglio che tutti questi anni fossi andata anche qualche volta a divertirmi e mi fossi goduta la vita un pó di piú...
Sono uscita da tante cose, in qualche modo usciró anche da questa.
Era solo per dire che non è poi cosí facile staccare la testa e dire: "ok, ha fatto una cazzata, pazienza, vado avanti per la mia strada, inutile capire, chi se ne frega".


----------



## devastata (11 Ottobre 2013)

Perche' devi acquistarla nello stesso Comune?
POTRESTI comprarti un monolocale dove lavori o dove ti piace abitare prendendoci la residenza.


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Ottobre 2013)

Che non si possa neppure affittare, ne sei certa? 

Ma tu ora lavori in un posto, e hai comprato la casa in un altro? pensavi di trasferirti così, nell'ignoto?


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Non posso affittarla e non posso venderla perchè l'ho acquistata con agevolazioni prima casa e la legge impone che l'immobile resti "prima casa" per i 5 anni successivi alla data dell'atto di acquisto.
> Nel mio caso sono passati solo 2 anni, quindi ne mancano 3.
> La cifra che devo restituire non è proprio irrisoria.
> La legge permette di vendere prima che siano trascorsi i 5 anni solo nel caso che entro 1 anno venga acquistato un altro immobile nello stesso Comune.
> ...


Anche la mia prima casa la acquistai così ma in realtà non è che le non puoi vendere entro i 5 anni piuttosto non conviene perché dovresti rinunciare e restituire le agevolazioni concesse...


----------



## MaiPiú (11 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Perche' devi acquistarla nello stesso Comune?
> POTRESTI comprarti un monolocale dove lavori o dove ti piace abitare prendendoci la residenza.


Perché sono iscritta al CDO di quel Tribunale e dovrei cambiare CDO.
Si puó fare, tutto si puó fare, peró voglio aspettare e da questa storia non voglio rimetterci soldi.
Alla fine si andrà per vie legali.


----------



## MaiPiú (11 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche la mia prima casa la acquistai così ma in realtà non è che le non puoi vendere entro i 5 anni piuttosto non conviene perché dovresti rinunciare e restituire le agevolazioni concesse...


Dovrebbe esserci anche una sanzione amministrativa del 30%.


----------



## MaiPiú (11 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Che non si possa neppure affittare, ne sei certa?
> 
> Ma tu ora lavori in un posto, e hai comprato la casa in un altro? pensavi di trasferirti così, nell'ignoto?


Allora, ti spiego, per legge si puó affittare purchè la residenza resti nello stesso Comune (e considera che io avrei qualche problemuccio a spostarla anche per questioni mie) e io in quel Comune non ho possibilità di mettere la residenza altrove.

Si io lavoro in un paese e ho acquistato in un altro mettendoci la residenza. 
Non parliamo di distanze grandissime, con la macchina si fa. 
Un domani pensavo anche di trasferirmi sul piano lavorativo.


----------



## disincantata (11 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Perché sono iscritta al CDO di quel Tribunale e dovrei cambiare CDO.
> Si puó fare, tutto si puó fare, peró voglio aspettare e da questa storia non voglio rimetterci soldi.
> Alla fine si andrà per vie legali.


Ora capisco. Un caso particolare. Per vie legali intendi dire che chiederai i danni a lui?


----------



## MaiPiú (11 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fammi un piacere.
> Usa la testa e lascia perdere il cuore.
> Qua non si tratta di innamoramenti de coa.
> Qua la giurisprudenza parla della tua vita.
> ...


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## MaiPiú (11 Ottobre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ora capisco. Un caso particolare. Per vie legali intendi dire che chiederai i danni a lui?


Indubbiamente questa situazione mi ha creato un danno economico, alla piú brutta, ho 1 anno di tempo per chiedere il risarcimento del danno. Quindi mi tengo la casa, deposito istanza al giudice, chiedo di stabilire a quanto ammonta il danno, faccio due conti su quanto gli devo dare, detraggo il risarcimento stabilito dal giudice e prendo un mutuo per il restante. Nel frattempo passa tempo e metto da parte soldi. Magari alla fine il mutuo è piú piccolo.

Mi spiace procedere per vie legali, peró dopo come si è comportato non mi sembra neanche giusto che "tieni caro, ti restituisco tutto e non ti preoccupare, hai sbagliato, capita, addio" e io mi ritrovo a vendere la casa oppure ad accollarmi un mutuo infinito.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Indubbiamente questa situazione mi ha creato un danno economico, alla piú brutta, ho 1 anno di tempo per chiedere il risarcimento del danno. Quindi mi tengo la casa, deposito istanza al giudice, chiedo di stabilire a quanto ammonta il danno, faccio due conti su quanto gli devo dare, detraggo il risarcimento stabilito dal giudice e prendo un mutuo per il restante. Nel frattempo passa tempo e metto da parte soldi. Magari alla fine il mutuo è piú piccolo.
> 
> Mi spiace procedere per vie legali, peró dopo come si è comportato non mi sembra neanche giusto che "tieni caro, ti restituisco tutto e non ti preoccupare, hai sbagliato, capita, addio" e io mi ritrovo a vendere la casa oppure ad accollarmi un mutuo infinito.


ecchecazzo...:up::up::up::up:


----------



## disincantata (11 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Indubbiamente questa situazione mi ha creato un danno economico, alla piú brutta, ho 1 anno di tempo per chiedere il risarcimento del danno. Quindi mi tengo la casa, deposito istanza al giudice, chiedo di stabilire a quanto ammonta il danno, faccio due conti su quanto gli devo dare, detraggo il risarcimento stabilito dal giudice e prendo un mutuo per il restante. Nel frattempo passa tempo e metto da parte soldi. Magari alla fine il mutuo è piú piccolo.
> 
> Mi spiace procedere per vie legali, peró dopo come si è comportato non mi sembra neanche giusto che "tieni caro, ti restituisco tutto e non ti preoccupare, hai sbagliato, capita, addio" e io mi ritrovo a vendere la casa oppure ad accollarmi un mutuo infinito.


Infatti non ti devi assolutamente sentire in colpa. Se volete evitare una causa deve essere lui a risarcirti spontaneamente e venderti il 50% della casa ad un prezzo molto molto conveniente e con dilazioni per te sostenibili. Altrimenti apri la causa ma non rimetterci e vai a viverci da subito. Hai gia' dato troppo.


----------



## perplesso (11 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Indubbiamente questa situazione mi ha creato un danno economico, alla piú brutta, ho 1 anno di tempo per chiedere il risarcimento del danno. Quindi mi tengo la casa, deposito istanza al giudice, chiedo di stabilire a quanto ammonta il danno, faccio due conti su quanto gli devo dare, detraggo il risarcimento stabilito dal giudice e prendo un mutuo per il restante. Nel frattempo passa tempo e metto da parte soldi. Magari alla fine il mutuo è piú piccolo.
> 
> Mi spiace procedere per vie legali, peró dopo come si è comportato non mi sembra neanche giusto che "tieni caro, ti restituisco tutto e non ti preoccupare, hai sbagliato, capita, addio" e io mi ritrovo a vendere la casa oppure ad accollarmi un mutuo infinito.


hai già preso contatto con un buon civilista/amministrativista cui spiegare più nel dettaglio la situazione?


----------



## MaiPiú (11 Ottobre 2013)

Poco fa ho parlato con il mio ex proprio per questa cosa della casa.
Lui mi ha chiesto di non venderla e di non fare niente per la durata della terapia di coppia.
Ho detto che va bene, peró ho detto anche che la prossima settimana ho intenzione di prendere tutte le leggi e leggere bene tutte le varie parti, che voglio documentarmi bene e oltre alla storia delle agevolazioni prima casa, voglio fare un ricerca su sentenze passate per vedere eventualmente a quanto ammonta il risarcimento del danno.
Lui ha detto che va bene, ma vuole che per ora non facciamo niente.

Ho detto ok, peró avrei voluto dire: "ma a tutte queste cose non ci avevi pensato??" peró mi sono trattenuta...


----------



## MaiPiú (11 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> hai già preso contatto con un buon civilista/amministrativista cui spiegare più nel dettaglio la situazione?


In studio queste cose le facciamo, io mi occupo di altro, ma le facciamo.
Ti dico la verità, io fino ad ora non ho voluto documentarmi piú di tanto perchè volevo superare un pó la cosa e non mettere tutto insieme: tradimento, parenti dispiaciuti, matrimonio saltato, problemi economici...
Tutto insieme era troppo per me.
La prossima settimana ci lavorerò qualche ora con la collega.


----------



## MaiPiú (11 Ottobre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Infatti non ti devi assolutamente sentire in colpa. Se volete evitare una causa deve essere lui a risarcirti spontaneamente e venderti il 50% della casa ad un prezzo molto molto conveniente e con dilazioni per te sostenibili. Altrimenti apri la causa ma non rimetterci e vai a viverci da subito. Hai gia' dato troppo.


:up: Vediamo se poi si puó fare una transazione, per me va bene. Ma non credo che loro vogliano accettare questa soluzione, i suoi già da tempo fanno presente che hanno investito soldi, che li rivogliono indietro tutti.
Nella casa nuova ci vivo già da sola. A volte passo qualche giorno dai miei.


----------



## perplesso (11 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> In studio queste cose le facciamo, io mi occupo di altro, ma le facciamo.
> Ti dico la verità, io fino ad ora non ho voluto documentarmi piú di tanto perchè volevo superare un pó la cosa e non mettere tutto insieme: tradimento, parenti dispiaciuti, matrimonio saltato, problemi economici...
> Tutto insieme era troppo per me.
> La prossima settimana ci lavorerò qualche ora con la collega.


ok,non mi ricordavo che 6 una legale 

facci sapere cosa ricavi dalla ricerca giurisprudenziale,al limite ci si apre un 3d nella sezione divorzio e separazione.

Potrebbe diventare una cosa utile per tanti,qui e non solo


----------



## disincantata (11 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> :up: Vediamo se poi si puó fare una transazione, per me va bene. Ma non credo che loro vogliano accettare questa soluzione, i suoi già da tempo fanno presente che hanno investito soldi, che li rivogliono indietro tutti.
> Nella casa nuova ci vivo già da sola. A volte passo qualche giorno dai miei.


I suoi Dovranno capire che i danni li ha fatti il loro bamboccione e caso mai sara' lui a risarcirli. Tu fai benissimo a viverci. Non fare scadese i termini di richiesta ridarcimento. La vedo dura accordarsi per come li hai descritti.


----------



## MaiPiú (14 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok,non mi ricordavo che 6 una legale
> 
> facci sapere cosa ricavi dalla ricerca giurisprudenziale,al limite ci si apre un 3d nella sezione divorzio e separazione.
> 
> Potrebbe diventare una cosa utile per tanti,qui e non solo


Lo faró volentieri


----------



## MaiPiú (14 Ottobre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> I suoi Dovranno capire che i danni li ha fatti il loro bamboccione e caso mai sara' lui a risarcirli. Tu fai benissimo a viverci. Non fare scadese i termini di richiesta ridarcimento. La vedo dura accordarsi per come li hai descritti.


Si, infatti la vedo dura anch'io.


----------



## MaiPiú (15 Ottobre 2013)

Oggi sarebbe stato il nostro anniversario, capisco la terapia di coppia, ma una telefonata ci poteva anche stare...


----------



## devastata (16 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Oggi sarebbe stato il nostro anniversario, capisco la terapia di coppia, ma una telefonata ci poteva anche stare...


Siamo diverse. Io mi sono innervosita quando mio marito mi ha fatto gli auguri per l'annivetsario un mese dopo lo scoppio della bomba. Non gli ho neppure risposto. Cosa avevamo da festeggiare? Inoltre, lo stronzo, gli anni precedenti si dimenticava.


Tu se ancora ti aspetti qualcosa e' perche' non sei ancora satura.


----------



## MaiPiú (16 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Siamo diverse. Io mi sono innervosita quando mio marito mi ha fatto gli auguri per l'annivetsario un mese dopo lo scoppio della bomba. Non gli ho neppure risposto. Cosa avevamo da festeggiare? Inoltre, lo stronzo, gli anni precedenti si dimenticava.
> 
> 
> Tu se ancora ti aspetti qualcosa e' perche' non sei ancora satura.


No non siamo diverse. Anche io avrei reagito come te nel pieno della bufera.
Ma qui le cose stanno diversamente.

Cosa intendi quando dici che non sono ancora satura?
Scusa se te lo chiedo, ma mi piacerebbe capire da chi ha avuto questa esperienza prima di me.


----------



## devastata (17 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> No non siamo diverse. Anche io avrei reagito come te nel pieno della bufera.
> Ma qui le cose stanno diversamente.
> 
> Cosa intendi quando dici che non sono ancora satura?
> Scusa se te lo chiedo, ma mi piacerebbe capire da chi ha avuto questa esperienza prima di me.



Che lo giustifichi in qualche modo, che riesci a farti una ragione del suo tradimento.

Io non ci sono riuscita, vuoi perchè nel mio caso è stato un lungo tradimento, preceduto da altri fatti gravi, quindi l'insieme dei problemi ed il suo atteggiamento passivo mi hanno portata alla saturazione.

Tu sei ancora giovane, capisco che è la seconda storia che per te finisce con il tradimento, ma vale la pena rischiare la vita per persone capaci di tanto?

Te lo dico perchè io ho sottovalutato troppi fatti, chiuso gli occhi troppe volte, pensato sempre alle figlie e a cercare di creare un ambiente famigliare sereno, ad evitare discussioni, e come risultato mi ritrovo a 60 anni a ricominciare tutto da sola.

Certo, tu sei certa che il tuo compagno ci sia cascato per il trascinamento dei suoi colleghi, anche mio marito si fa trascinare in molte cose dagli amici, proprio per un amico ha perso il lavoro, e che lavoro, un mare di soldi, e proprio per l'ambiente molto famigliare dell'orchestra è finito a letto con una giovane cantante. Piu' giovane di nostra figlia.  Non hanno carattere.
Poi ha ripetuto un milione di volte che era altro, che non è  mai stato coinvolto, che non gli interessa sia finita, anzi, che sta meglio da quando è scoppiata la bomba e si è liberato dal suo ricatto. Che se non fosse perchè io ogni tanto ne parlo, lui non la penserebbe proprio.  Però ci è andato a letto per quasi sei anni, lo stronzo.

Pensa come ti sentiresti se tu oggi decidessi di perdonarlo e lui tra tanti anni  ci ricascasse. Vale la pena non avendo figli ed essendo giovane?

O come me aspetti la saturazione?


----------



## MaiPiú (17 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Che lo giustifichi in qualche modo, che riesci a farti una ragione del suo tradimento.
> 
> Io non ci sono riuscita, vuoi perchè nel mio caso è stato un lungo tradimento, preceduto da altri fatti gravi, quindi l'insieme dei problemi ed il suo atteggiamento passivo mi hanno portata alla saturazione.
> 
> ...


Grazie!
Io a tutte queste cose non ci avevo pensato.
Da una parte cerco di capire, dall'altra cerco di tutelarmi a livello legale.
Ma tu mi hai fornito un nuovo punto di vista, una prospettiva piú ampia per valutare la situazione.
Ne faró tesoro, è assolutamente doveroso mettere in conto anche queste cose...ne prendo atto solo leggendo te e capisco che sono fondamentali.
Grazie ancora per l'aiuto e la comprensione che mi dai.
Dobbiamo essere forti, molto piú di quello che pensavamo.
Mi, spiace per quello che ti è successo, certe persone non capiscono, non si rendono conto del male che fanno o semplicemente non vogliono farlo.
Non importa l'età, leggo che sei una persona speciale, ti auguro di avere tutto ció che desideri.


----------



## devastata (17 Ottobre 2013)

Grazie cara, tu non sprecare la tua vita.


----------

